# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Самоучители по 1С Предприятие 8.2

## Alek-nn

*
АРХИВ ЖУРНАЛА "ГЛАВБУХ" за 2013-2015 гг.**
Материалы по ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКОЙ ПЛАТФОРМЕ 1C 8.x
Материалы для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия"
Материалы для конфигурации "Управление торговлей"
Материалы для конфигурации "Зарплата и управление персоналом"
Материалы для конфигурации "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения"
Материалы для конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием"
Материалы для конфигурации "ERP 2.0: Управление предприятием"
Материалы для конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация"
Материалы для конфигурации "Управление небольшой фирмой"
Материалы для конфигурации "Розница"
Материалы для конфигурации "Деньги"
Материалы для конфигурации "Конвертация данных"
Материалы для конфигурации "Документооборот"
Материалы для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения"
Материалы для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения"
Материалы для конфигурации "РАРУС: CRM"
Материалы для конфигурации "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто"
*

----------

aib265 (21.08.2013), AlShost (23.06.2012), ArtemVG (25.03.2013), BerezovskiyAnd (18.02.2016), blackice (18.11.2013), brokerdon (24.09.2011), cozu (09.03.2013), Demogam59 (24.04.2014), DevNet (07.07.2016), fil_and (24.01.2014), foralex2006 (11.08.2011), frogbi4 (31.10.2012), Gindji (05.06.2012), glam_button (08.01.2014), Ikarus (13.04.2015), Marusya (16.06.2015), mila_lika (15.03.2013), neitronr (28.02.2014), nellson (31.03.2013), ronval (29.08.2013), Rustam2310 (16.04.2012), shoran82 (07.01.2013), Tasha-Z (17.10.2011), vanes8013 (01.03.2014), victor84 (01.03.2015), VladimirPl (28.08.2014), vpodolyakin (19.05.2013), xolodobb (08.04.2012), ykub00 (28.03.2012), zba (03.05.2012), zvonok (19.03.2013), Алсу Сафина (11.09.2012), Владиславпрофи (06.04.2012), Ирина Андреева (27.07.2015), Лукьяненко (20.10.2013), маша денисова (04.10.2012), оля73 (26.07.2013), РСВ 28 (15.11.2011), Татьяня (22.01.2014), Халимат (28.03.2013), Шпионка (17.10.2011), Элина 1987 (02.06.2012)

----------


## Vovanches

пособие.jpg

*Название:* 1С: Предприятие 8.2. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы
*Автор:* Радченко М.Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.
*Год:* 2009
*Страниц:* 874
*Формат:* DJVU
*Серия или Выпуск:* 1С. Библиотека разработчика.

http://depositfiles.com/files/q0lzaksha

----------

AlexU (19.09.2011), Alya_M (26.11.2012), Annakh (13.06.2012), Arsenyi (23.02.2014), bugi64 (25.12.2013), cozu (09.03.2013), En0tiG (25.10.2012), JonnyGood (28.04.2012), Lena_Murena (23.08.2016), LeXX_R (25.03.2013), lion.81 (07.02.2012), Mamont_SXI (27.11.2011), marisha0379 (11.12.2012), NecroStriker (19.04.2013), Nika.dn (15.01.2013), RAISEROS (11.02.2013), Seasons (30.05.2012), soloalevtina (12.11.2011), Tashka (05.09.2013), teilik (23.10.2012), uorgili (03.04.2012), voltik (03.08.2013), webmama (08.02.2013), Анья (13.02.2015), Владиславпрофи (04.04.2012), Костянка (18.09.2013), лесик (26.01.2012), Мариночка (22.01.2012), нагие пальчики (15.11.2011), Татьяна Домрач (22.10.2012), Шпионка (17.10.2011)

----------


## Alek-nn

*Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2

В книге все примеры и теория, даны по самой последней новой редакции 1.6 «1С Предприятия 8.2» имеющая конфигурацию 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия. Так как программа "1С - бухгалтерия"8.0, после 18 релиза больше не будет обновляться фирмой 1С, то основной действующей программой будет 1С Предприятия 8.2.
В книге нет ничего лишнего, присутствует множество примеров и задач с подробным описанием их решения, а также есть сквозные задачи от покупки товара до расчета с поставщиком, как по безналичному расчету( через банк), так и прямой расчет через кассу. В ней последовательно объясняется работа, как правильно заполнять документы и в какой последовательности.
Все примеры не только с решением, но и с рисунками из 1С программы, которые можно видеть при работе программы 1С. Поэтому, эта книга легко понимаема и можно легко разобраться в 1С программе без посторонней помощи.В ней также присутствует большой справочник по бухгалтерским терминам. По сравнению с аналогичными книгами, она написана в виде лекции, где последовательно рассказывается с чего необходимо начинать работать при первом запуске программы и чем закончить. Книга не только легко понимаема в изучении, но ее можно быстро освоить, где-то за 8-10 часов. А самое главное, эта книга не только несет в себе теоретический материал, а имеет множество примеров, начиная с самых простых примеров и кончая очень сложными. Все примеры имеют практический смысл и не похожи друг на друга. Все примеры были созданы специально с глубоким смыслом и разработаны опытным главным бухгалтером.

Автор книги: Денисов А.С. 
Год выхода: 2010
Операционная система: Мультиплатформная
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Формат: zip
Ключ к архиву: не требуется
Размер файла: 1,74 Мb

Скачать бесплатно одним файлом Самоучитель 1С: Предприятие 8.2*

----------

chern (16.11.2013), cozu (09.03.2013), Kanfetka (20.03.2012), mnml (22.01.2013), mr.omon (05.10.2012), OlegVm (05.05.2016), oleg_karas88 (10.11.2011), Olenka (06.12.2012), satakrom (02.12.2015), sergnau (16.01.2012), shu_shu (22.11.2011), Tashka (05.09.2013), teilik (23.10.2012), Zvetic28 (01.02.2012), Владиславпрофи (04.04.2012), Ерема (13.05.2012), К.Юлия (28.03.2012), Курочка (07.12.2012), Элл (25.04.2013)

----------


## alex_vag

http://b111org.33.com1.ru/image2/0042/81/00428140.jpg

Название: Введение в конфигурирование в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.2". Основные объекты
Автор: Д. И. Гончаров
Издательство: ООО "1С - Учебный центр №3"
Год издания: 2010
Страниц: 101
Язык: Русский
Формат: djvu
Качество: хорошее
Размер: 3 Мб
Описание:
Курс предназначен для начальной подготовки специалистов по конфигурированию в новой системе "1С:Предприятия 8.2". Рекомендуется отправлять для обучения специалистов, знакомых с программированием в объектно-ориентированных системах и/или имеющих опыт конфигурирования в более ранних версиях системы "1С:Предприятие"

http://depositfiles.com/files/60ripmn5o

----------

d_nsk (05.03.2012), Fomblch (16.07.2013), Oleg_7 (09.04.2012), Rusler225 (06.03.2018), Tashka (04.11.2013), teilik (23.10.2012)

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С: Предприятие 8.2. Версия для обучения программированию / RU / 2010 / PC 

Скачать частями:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4



Название: 1С: Предприятие 8.2. Версия для обучения программированию
Год выпуска: 2010
Разработчик: 1С
Версия: 8.2
Интерфейс: Русский Минимальные системные требования:
Операционная система: Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7
Процессор: Pentium III 1 ГГц
Свободное место на ЖД: 397.90 МБ
О программе:
Программный продукт "1С:Предприятие 8.2. Версия для обучения программированию" предназначен для самостоятельного получения навыков модификации существующих и создания новых прикладных решений в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.2"*

----------

voltik (03.08.2013)

----------


## Кухар Владимир

*Бесплатный базовый видеокурс "Программирование в 1С 8.2"*

*Видеокурс для начинающих программистов 8.2*

*Содержание занятий:*

*Занятие 1*
О курсе
О системе 1С:Предприятие
Варианты функционирования системы 
 - Файловый вариант
 - Клиент-серверный вариант
Создание информационной базы
Синтаксис системы
Сообщения и предупреждения

Скачать

*Занятие 2*
Константы.
Создание формы констант.
Стандартные команды.
Чтение константы, установка заголовка окна.
Клиент-серверная архитектура. Вызов функции общего модуля.
Справочники. 
 - Типы справочников: 
  - Обычные.
  - Иерархические.
  - Подчиненные.
 - Создание справочников.
Значения заполнения.
Проверка заполнения.
Перечисления.

Скачать
Скачать выгрузку информационной базы


*Занятие 3*
Документы
Реквизитный состав документов
Создание документов
Зависимость реквизитов «Связи параметров выбора»
Обработка проверки заполнения
Расчет суммы документа
Ввод на основании
Клиент-серверная архитектура форм

Скачать
Скачать выгрузку информационной базы


*Занятие 4*
Регистры 
 - Теория
 - Регистры сведений
 - Курсы валют
 - Форма со срезом последних
 - Регистры накопления
 - Остатки товаров
 - Формирование движений
 - Форма с остатками
 - Продажи
 - Формирование движений
Интерфейс 
 - Создаем интерфейс без подсистем
 - Рабочий стол
 - Подсистемы
 - Продажи

 - Рабочий стол
 - Функциональные опции
 - Складской учет
 - Валютный учет
 - Домашнее задание
 - Закупки

Скачать
Скачать выгрузку информационной базы


*Занятие 5*
Отчеты
Отчеты объектной моделью
Работа с макетом
Запросы
Использование консоли запросов для просмотра результата
Формирование отчетов при помощи запросов
Обращение к данным при помощи запросов
Отчет Анализ продаж
Использование системы компоновки данных

Скачать
Скачать выгрузку информационной базы


Автор: Павел Чистов

----------

aliamicaelson (22.06.2012), avshi (03.09.2011), cozu (09.03.2013), DEE_NSO (02.04.2012), EvgeniyChulkov (14.06.2012), lisov (24.07.2013), mb1shka (11.05.2012), Nika.dn (15.01.2013), pgromyko (23.07.2011), vkozak (14.06.2012), Елена35 (09.01.2013), нагие пальчики (30.12.2011), Надю12 (10.10.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

Название: 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Руководство администратора.
Автор: 1С
Издательство: 1С
Год: 2009
Описание: В книгу "1С:Предприятие 8.2. Руководство администратора" входят сведения об установке платформы и административной настройке системы.
http://depositfiles.com/files/xplrvqumy

----------

constz (12.07.2011), lklklk (07.02.2012), Tasha-Z (24.10.2011), Vesel76 (06.10.2011)

----------


## Barni

*1С:Предприятие: Библиотека на диске наиболее пользующихся спросом книг по 1С + Видео-курсы* ( ЧАСТЬ-1 )
Краткий перечень матерьала размещенного на диске
- 1С Комплект литературы по 8.2 из коробки (2009 г)
- 1С:Предприятие 8.1 Простые примеры разработки
- 1С:Предприятие 8.1. Описание встроенного языка (в 7 частях)
- 1С Предприятие 8.0. Использование запросов
- 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Руководство администратора
- 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Клиент-серверный вариант руководство Администратора
- М.Г. Радченко - 1С Предприятие 8.0. Практическое пособие разработчика
- М.Г. Радченко - 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Коротко о главном (2009)
- Михайлов С.Е. - 1С-программирование как дважды два 2005
- Механизмы обеспечения безопасности в 1С:Предприятии 8.1 (Гилев Вячеслав (1С-РАРУС, Москва)
- 1С:Бух8. Практическое освоение бухучета с самого начала
- 1С-БИТРИКС: Постройте профессиональный сайт сами. /Книга + CD/
- 1С Предприятие 8.0 Методические материалы
- 1C Пpeдпpиятиe 8.0. Зapплaтa и yпpaвлeниe пepcoнaлoм (pyкoвoдcтвo пoльзoвaтeля)
- 1С Логистика Управление складом
- 1С-Рарус Общепит ред.8. (Мануал)
- Внедрение и адаптация конфигурации "1С:Управление торговлей"
- Внедрение и адаптация Бухгалтерии предприятия.
- ЕСИС 8.0 v1.14 - Единая Справочно-Информационная Система, практически полное собрание документации по платформе
- Методички по УПП 1.2
- Работа с WEB расширением 1СПредприятие 8.0
- Руководство по переходу с Бухгалтерии 7.7 на 8
- Рязанцев Д., Рязанцева Н. - 1С Предприятие. Торговля и склад. Секреты работы. 2003
- Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах (3 издание)
- Установка веб-клиента 8.2 для файлового варианта. Видео
- УПП Обзорный курс продажи
- Харитонов С.А. - Технология ведения учета в программе 1С-Бухгалтерия 8.0
- Харитонов - Настольная книга по оплате труда в программе 1 ЗиУП
- Чистов Д.В., Харитонов С.А.- Хозяйственные операции в компьютерной бухгалтерии 8.0 Практикум
- Экспресс видеокурс 1С Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8.1
- MS SQL SERVER для поддержки системы "1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8": Администрирование, оптимизация, обеспечение безопасности (Снабжены практическими заданиями с решениями)
И многое другое!

*shareflare.net*


*1С:Предприятие: Библиотека на диске наиболее пользующихся спросом книг по 1С + Видео-курсы* ЧАСТЬ-2

- 1С Предприятие 8.2. Коротко о главном. Новые возможности версии 8.2. +CD
- Статьи из раздела "Технологические вопросы крупных внедрений"
- Работа в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.0 «Зарплата и Управление Персоналом» Учебно-методическое пособие
- Бухгалтерский учет расчетов по налогу на прибыль (ПБУ 18/2) в "1С:Бухгалтерия 8" (2 издание) Н.Г. Баев
- 1С-Предприятие. Версия 8.0. Зарплата, управление персоналом. Бойко Э.В.
- Радченко. Практическое пособие разработчика 8.2 + CD
- Проф Разработка в 1С 8.0 под ред Радченко в формате djvu + диск
- П. П. Мельников - Разработка учетных и аналитических приложений в среде 1С: Предприятие
- Андрианова А.А - Программирование в среде 1С:Предприятие 8.1
- Сборник литературы по 1с (Митичкин, Рязанцева, 1с) / 2010
- Сборник книг для 1С:Предприятие 8. Версия для обучения программированию 8.2.9.356
- 1С:Предприятие. Зарплата и кадры. Секреты работы (Наталья Рязанцева, Дмитрий Рязанцев)
- Хороший помощник при работе с xml в 1C
- Методическое пособие к курсу "Базовые объекты" /Чистов Павел/
- Cборник материалов по курсу "Компонента расчет" /МГТУ им. Н.Э. Баумана/
- Компонента бухгалтерский учет - Курс дистанционного обучения /ООО "1С-УчебныйЦентр №3"/
- Компонента расчет - Курс дистанционного обучения /ООО "1С-УчебныйЦентр №3"/
- Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С специалист" по платформе. Редакция 2.
- Харитонов С. Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет 8.1 3 изд.djvu
- Харитонов С. 1С Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП. Учет в головной организации.pdf
- 1С-Паблишинг - Планирование деятельности производственного предприятия. От промфинтехпланирования к МRP II и дальше
- 1С-Паблишинг - Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание основных механизмов платформы «1С:Предприятие 8» с примерами решений. Версия экзамена на январь 2010 г. , дополненная новыми возможностями «1С:Предприятия 8.2»
- 1С:Предприятие 82 Конфигурация "Документооборот" (djvu)

*shareflare.net*


*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Мастер-класс*
1C. Пример быстрой разработки приложений на платформе
Книга показывает самые простые, основные возможности разработки прикладных решений в системе «1С:Предприятие 8». Она будет интересна и полезна тем, кто хочет узнать, что же представляет собой процесс разработки.
Прилагаемый компакт-диск содержит учебную версию платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.2, с помощью которой можно самостоятельно воспроизвести пример, описанный в книге. Все действия подробно описаны, так что каждый желающий может повторить их самостоятельно на своем компьютере.

*shareflare.net*

*Самоучитель по программе 1С Предприятие 8.0*
Учебное руководство
Описание:
Самоучитель 1С: Предприятие 8.0 предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1С: Предприятие 8.0 и желает научиться использовать ее функции для плодотворной работы.

*shareflare.net*

_Добавлено через 28 минут 19 секунд_
*1С 8.2 Обучающие курсы: Управляемые формы, схема компоновки данных, подготовка к профу и спецу по платформе
*
Содержание:
Часть1:
а) Отличия обычных и управляемых форм. Работа с управляемыми формами (18 видео-уроков, 3 часа 46 мин)
б) Разбор задания, аналогичного аттестационному: решение оперативных задач (19 видео-уроков, 2 часа 50 мин)
Часть 2
а) Разбор вопросов уровня 1С:Профессионал по платформе 8.2 (56 видео-уроков, 2 часа 08 мин)
б) Работа с расшифровками в отчетах на СКД (5 видео-уроков, 62 мин)
Часть 3
а) Решение задания, аналогичного аттестационному на 1С:Специалист по платформе - Расчетная часть (10 частей, 1 час 31 минута)
б) Произвольные отчеты (10 частей, 1 час 20 минут)

Год издания: 2010
Язык: русский
Размер: 736.16 Mb

*shareflare.net*

----------

Agent_Sergey (15.03.2012), airrr (23.08.2012), aleksanmakarov (25.06.2015), Andy_Sv (12.11.2012), asm_82 (01.07.2012), astroev (20.11.2011), BlackCaty (07.11.2011), cozu (09.03.2013), fil_and (15.08.2011), free-woman (15.08.2013), Kaganez Nik (14.08.2011), kamar821 (14.06.2012), lisov (24.07.2013), mr.omon (05.10.2012), RAISEROS (11.02.2013), sd001034 (30.10.2011), zavisimost (26.03.2012)

----------


## jully_cv

Добрый день!

Название: 1С: Предприятие 8.2. Версия для обучения программированию

Скажите, пожалуйста, как правильно скачивать с это обменника - перехожу по ссылке, нажимаю "бесплатно", жду 60 секунд, ввожу код с картинки - и возвращаюсь на первый экран. После трех таких кругов пишет, что исчерпан лимит закачек и отправляет ждать 1,5 часа. В чем грабли?

----------


## Barni

*--= Подборка книг по 1С + Видео-курсы: =--*
Всё - одним файлом:

Интерактивный курс. Самоучитель для бухгалтера
Видео курс Обучение "1С Бухгалтерия"
Самоучитель 1С Предприятие 8.0
1С: Программирование. Павел Чистов.(сборник видеолекций)
1С: Управление Производственным Предприятием.(2 в1)
|| Программирование: ||
|| Методички, Рyкoвoдcтва, Справочники: ||


*shareflare.net*

    ----------------------------------------------------------
*Интерактивный курс. Самоучитель для бухгалтера*

*shareflare.net*

*Видео курс Обучение "1С Бухгалтерия"*

*shareflare.net*

*Самоучитель 1С Предприятие 8.0*

*shareflare.net*

*1С: Программирование. Павел Чистов.(сборник видеолекций)*

*shareflare.net*

*1С: Управление Производственным Предприятием.(2 в1)
*
*shareflare.net*

*|| Программирование: ||
*
*shareflare.net*

*|| Методички, Рyкoвoдcтва, Справочники: ||*

*shareflare.net*

----------

ArtemVG (25.03.2013), asm_82 (01.07.2012), Barmi (02.12.2013), cozu (09.03.2013), crea3y (13.10.2012), lisov (24.07.2013), murik_mur (20.11.2012), sergnau (06.11.2012), sveurap (28.08.2012), t-a-v (03.02.2013), Елена25 (06.06.2012)

----------


## Barni

*Коллекция обучающих видео курсов TeachShop (09. 1С Бухгалтерия) [2008-2010, 1C, RUS]
*

*Содержание*
039 Интерактивный Самоучитель - 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7
040 Интерактивный Самоучитель 1C Предприниматель 7.7 практические уроки.
041 Интерактивный Самоучитель - 1С Бухгалтерия УСН 7.7.
042 Интерактивный Самоучитель - 1С Зарплата и кадры 7.7.
043 Интерактивный Самоучитель - 1С Предприятие 8.0.
044 Интерактивный Самоучитель - 1С Предприятие 8.0 Уп.
061 1С Бухгалтерия 8.0 практические уроки.
062 1С Зарплата и управление 8.0 практические уроки.
063 1С Торговля и склад 7.7 практические уроки.
071 Самоучитель - 1С Предприятие 7.7.
072 Самоучитель - 1С Предприятие 8.0.
075 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 практические уроки.
077 Самоучитель - 1С Предприятие 8.0.
078 Самоучитель - 1С Управление торговлей 8.0.
088 Самоучитель - 1C Предприятие 8.0.
089 Самоучитель - 1С Предприятие 8.0.
090 Самоучитель - 1С Финансовое Планирование.
092 Интерактивный Самоучитель - 1С Налогоплательщик 7.7.
093 Интерактивный Самоучитель - 1С Платежные документы 7.7.
120 1С Зарплата и Управление Персоналом.
130 1C Предприятие 8.1. Бухгалтерия предприятия.
134 1C Упрощенка 8.0-8.1. Обучающий видеокурс.
139 1С Управление производственным предприятием.
140 1С Управление торговлей 8.0-8.1.

Производитель: TEACHVIDEO
Автор: TEACHSHOP
Продолжительность: 24 часа
Тип раздаваемого материала: Видеоурок
Язык: Русский
Год выпуска: 2008-2010
Язык: русский
Лекарство: не требуется

Часть - 1
*shareflare.net*
Часть - 2
*shareflare.net*

----------

astroev (20.11.2011)

----------


## Ткачев

*Управление Торговлей 11 Описание*

http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/bx1t7apfq

Ничего непонятно в нем, ссылку дал потому что это стандартное описание.
Есть у кого нибудь другая литература по УТ 11 ?, выложите пожалуйста, очень надо.

----------

Nikor (07.05.2013)

----------


## Gendalfn

> *1С:Предприятие: Библиотека на диске наиболее пользующихся спросом книг по 1С + Видео-курсы* ( ЧАСТЬ-1 )
> Краткий перечень матерьала размещенного на диске
> - 1С Комплект литературы по 8.2 из коробки (2009 г)
> - 1С:Предприятие 8.1 Простые примеры разработки
> - 1С:Предприятие 8.1. Описание встроенного языка (в 7 частях)
> - 1С Предприятие 8.0. Использование запросов
> - 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Руководство администратора
> - 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Клиент-серверный вариант руководство Администратора
> - М.Г. Радченко - 1С Предприятие 8.0. Практическое пособие разработчика
> ...



А нельзя ли это все выложить на нормальный файл-обменник?

----------


## AlexVau

> *"Использование расчетных механизмов на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.2"
> 
> Интерактивный обучающий курс
> 
> Скачать одним файлом:
> 
> 
> 
> Скачать частями:
> ...


Не могу скачать 7 часть, обновите пожалуйста

----------


## putilin

Вообще не качает!!! :(

----------


## dima4ka_63

Название: 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Руководство пользователя
Автор: 1С
Издательство: 1С
Год издания: 2009
Страниц: 213
Язык: Русский
Формат: pdf
Размер: 23 Мб
Описание:
Книга содержит описание общих приемов работы с прораммными продуктами, созданными на базе платформы 1С: Предприятие 8.2.
http://depositfiles.com/files/59tnvljnf

----------

lklklk (07.02.2012), tanzik (24.10.2011)

----------


## Кухар Владимир

Бонусы записаны в формате AVI, с использованием кодека TSCC, для просмотра видео этот кодек должен быть установлен в системе.



*Бонус 1 – Нулевой блок базового курса по программированию 8.2*

Вышел в июне 2010 года – теперь этот модуль, естественно, обновлен.

Длительность: 6 часов 46 минут

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 0/10, нулевой модуль максимально упрощен и является систематизацией основ.


*Скачать*


*Бонус 2 - Примеры ответов на вопросы в мастер-группе* 

Это «вырезка» из Мастер-группы, то есть примеры того, как разбираются вопросы участников (разобрано 6 вопросов).

Это новый материал, ранее мы его, естественно, не выдавали.

Длительность: 49 минут

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 4/10, то есть это уже не новичковый уровень.


*Скачать*


*Бонус 3 – Серия «13 ошибок, за которые увольняют программистов»* 

Да, на эту серию можно было подписаться еще в октябре. Но сейчас Вы получаете всю «пачку» сразу, за одно касание.

Длительность: 2 часа 26 минут

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 4/10, то есть это уже не новичковый уровень.


*Скачать*


*Бонус 4 – 12 уроков из «закрытой» серии «Осторожно,  1С!«* 

Это материалы, которые мы никуда не выкладывали ранее, так как это часть серии, доступной только для участников Мастер-группы. Однако, Вам это тоже может быть полезным.

Длительность: 1 час 35 минут

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 5/10, то есть это уже для тех, кто ориентируется в платформе.


*Скачать*


*Бонус 5 – Тематическая сессия Мастер-группы «Переход на платформу 8.2…»* 



Это новый материал, который мы не выдавали в свободный доступ ранее.

Длительность: 63 минуты

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 3/10, то есть содержание упрощено.


*Скачать*


*Бонус 6 - 1С:Специалист по платформе, задача оперативного учета «Заказы покупателей»*

Эту тему Вы уже могли получить как бонус в июне 2010 года – но сейчас мы выкладываем обновленный материал.

Длительность: 2 часа 58 минут

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 8/10, то есть требования к подготовленности слушателя есть.


*Скачать*


*Бонус 7 – Учет аналогов*

 Это статья и несколько видео. Ранее они уже выкладывалась на Nashe1C, но не все их там увидели.

Длительность видео: 59 минут

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 4/10, то есть это уже не новичковый уровень.


*Скачать*


*Бонус 8 – Вопросы, аналогичные 1С:Профессионал по платформе*


 Это обновленный материал (первая версия была доступна как бонус в июне 2010 года).

Длительность: 2 часа 2 минуты

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 2/10, то есть


*Скачать*


*Бонус 9 - 1С:Специалист по платформе, задача бухгалтерского учета*



Этот материал выдавался ранее как бонус в июне 2010 года, сейчас мы выкладываем его повторно.

Длительность: 1 час 5 минут

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 8/10, то есть требования к подготовленности слушателя есть.


*Скачать*


*Бонус 10 – Обработчики событий*



Это новый материал, который мы выдавали только участникам Мастер-группы.

Длительность видео: 1 час 3 минуты

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 5/10, то есть это уже не новичковый уровень.


*Скачать*


*Бонус 11 – 1С:Специалист по платформе, задача оперативного учета «Бюджетирование»* 


Материал ранее выдавался (в июне 2010 года), но выкладываем его заново – не все успели его скачать в первом запуске.

Длительность: 61 минута

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 7/10, то есть слушатель должен иметь подготовку.


*Скачать*


*Бонус 12 - Разработка форм обычных и управляемых. Ред. 2 
*

Первую редакцию мы предоставляли на скачивание в июне 2010 года, сейчас мы выкладываем вторую редакцию.

Длительность: 3 часа 38 минут

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 2/10, то есть материал упрощен.


*Скачать*


*Бонус 13 – Приемы обновления типовых конфигураций*


Это новый материал, который мы выдавали только участникам Мастер-группы.

Длительность видео: 47 минут

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 6/10, то есть это уже не новичковый уровень.


*Скачать* 


*Бонус 14 – Особенности расшифровки отчетов СКД* 


Материал ранее выдавался (в июне 2010 года), но выкладываем его заново – не все успели его скачать в первом запуске.

Длительность: 62 минуты

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 8/10, то есть слушатель должен иметь подготовку.


*Скачать*


*Бонус 15 – 1С:Специалист по платформе, задача по бизнес-процессам*


 Материал ранее выдавался (в июне 2010 года), но выкладываем его заново – не все успели его скачать в первом запуске.

Длительность: 27 минут

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 8/10, то есть слушатель должен иметь подготовку.


*Скачать*


*Бонус 16 – Механизм «Произвольные отчеты»* 



Материал ранее выдавался (в июне 2010 года), но выкладываем его заново – не все успели его скачать в первом запуске.

Длительность: 1 час 20 минут

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 8/10, то есть слушатель должен иметь подготовку.


*Скачать*


*Бонус 17 – Функциональные опции* 



Материал ранее выдавался (в июне 2010 года), но выкладываем его заново – не все успели его скачать в первом запуске.

Длительность: 11 минут

Требования к слушателю (по 10-бальной шкале): 8/10, то есть слушатель должен иметь подготовку.


*Скачать*

*Не забываем говорить спасибо* :gamer:

----------

1122031 (08.10.2011), AlexPPC (06.02.2012), Askara777 (13.12.2011), a_den (20.04.2012), bill_open (22.09.2011), cj512 (03.10.2011), corbin (13.10.2012), DIMfather (18.02.2013), dmirty (03.11.2011), domikdi (07.07.2011), fil_and (16.08.2011), Grenuei27 (06.10.2011), i_pich (31.08.2011), Kishuomi (20.03.2012), ma_pda (29.03.2013), pvn_54 (16.07.2011), rogers (14.10.2011), Sanya1C (24.03.2012), sergiy (07.11.2011), sunkatty (20.10.2011), Talllin (16.11.2012), Tisa (18.07.2011), victor84 (01.03.2015), vova2312 (05.09.2011), warenic (29.07.2011), ykub00 (03.04.2012), _babay_ (08.07.2011), АйвонДебагов (16.07.2011), нагие пальчики (31.12.2011), Цветочек (08.02.2012)

----------


## v243

> Добрый день!
> 
> Название: 1С: Предприятие 8.2. Версия для обучения программированию
> 
> Скажите, пожалуйста, как правильно скачивать с это обменника - перехожу по ссылке, нажимаю "бесплатно", жду 60 секунд, ввожу код с картинки - и возвращаюсь на первый экран. После трех таких кругов пишет, что исчерпан лимит закачек и отправляет ждать 1,5 часа. В чем грабли?


может куки отключены и сайт тебя "не может вспомнить" после ввода пароля:rolleyes:

----------


## Alek-nn

*Использование расчетных механизмов на платформе 1С: Предприятие 8.2
Год выпуска: 2009 
Язык интерфейса: русский 
Разработчик: Павел Чистов 
Таблэтка: не требуется 
Описание: Полный вебинар и базы каждого дня вебинара, где будут рассмотрены объекты платформы: планы видов расчета, регистры расчета. В рамках вебинара будет "с нуля" создана конфигурация для расчета заработной платы по стандартным алгоритмам расчета: за отработанные дни/часы, процентом от базы, по среднему. 
В вебинаре не будет уделяться внимание работе с формами, реализации защит "от дурака" (таких как деление на ноль, проверка заполнений реквизитов и пр...). 
Также не будет уделяться особого внимания от отличий 8.1 и 8.2. Расчетные механизмы практически не изменились.

Скачать частями с: Bitoman.ru или Getzilla.net*

----------


## Кухар Владимир

Видеоурок показывает самые простые, основные возможности разработки прикладных решений в системе "1С:Предприятие 8". Она будет интересна и полезна тем, кто хочет узнать, что же представляет собой процесс разработки. Это сложно? Интересно ли этим заниматься?



Скачать

----------

AgropyronVIN (18.03.2014), dmirty (03.11.2011), pogidaevaa (13.11.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

Книга "1С:Предприятие 8.2. Практическое пособие разработчика", представляет собой пособие, позволяющее быстро освоить приемы разработки и модификации прикладных решений на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.2. На примере создания реального прикладного решения показана структура различных объектов системы, их назначение и методика использования. Приведены процедуры на встроенном языке, в том числе с применением языка запросов, которые снабжены подробными комментариями.

Содержание книги:
Предисловие
Занятие 1. Знакомство, создание информационной базы
Занятие 2. Подсистемы
Занятие 3. Справочники
Занятие 4. Документы
Занятие 5. Теоретическое
Занятие 6. Регистры накопления
Занятие 7. Простой отчет
Занятие 8. Макеты. Редактирование макетов и форм
Занятие 9. Периодические регистры сведений
Занятие 10. Перечисления
Занятие 11. Проведение документа по нескольким регистрам
Занятие 12. Оборотные регистры накопления
Занятие 13. Отчеты
Занятие 14. Оптимизация проведения документа Оказание услуги
Занятие 15. План видов характеристик
Занятие 16. Бухгалтерский учет
Занятие 17. План видов расчета, регистр расчета
Занятие 18. Использование регистра расчета
Занятие 19. Поиск в базе данных
Занятие 20. Выполнение заданий по расписанию
Занятие 21. Редактирование движений в форме документа
Занятие 22. Список пользователей и их роли
Занятие 23. Рабочий стол и настройка командного интерфейса
Занятие 24. Обмен данными
Занятие 25. Функциональные опции
Занятие 26. Подборы и ввод на основании
Занятие 27. Приемы разработки форм

Краткий справочник разработчика
Глоссарий

Автор: Радченко М.Г. Хрусталева Е.Ю
Издательство: 1C-Пaблишинг
Год издания: 2009
Формат: DjVu
Страниц: 876
Размер файла: 13 Мб
Язык: Русский

Скачать с Letitbit
Скачать с Depositfiles

----------

lklklk (07.02.2012)

----------


## alexsandrinia

Подскажите, пожалуйста, материал по изучению системы компоновки данных (читал "Практическое пособие разработчика", "Разработка сложных отчетов в 1С:Предприятии 8. Система компоновки данных"). Хотелось научиться программно выводить отчет, созданный СКД. Что посоветуете для данной тематики?

----------


## Andryza

*Книга по Комплексной автоматизации часть 4. Зарплата и управление персоналом:*
http://depositfiles.com/files/mirw0i99h

----------

ria32 (03.06.2012)

----------


## LizavetaAndree

А по УНФ есть книгаИ?

----------


## John Robot

> А по УНФ есть книгаИ?


*http://depositfiles.com/files/z3o0d4q0u*

----------

ben.tim (20.10.2011), katt (10.04.2012), nebusvch (09.04.2013)

----------


## adi90

а можно, плиз, весь набор книжек по комплексной авт.
Спасибо!

----------


## Adoms

Вот блин не думал, что такая проблема найти Руководство пользователя по конфе *Розница* :confused:
Ребята! Памагитееее!!! мож есть у когоИ? не я один похоже это ищу
или может еще какая литература по *Рознице*  есть

----------


## LizavetaAndree

спасибо огромное!

----------


## Pushast

> *Использование расчетных механизмов на платформе 1С: Предприятие 8.2
> Год выпуска: 2009 
> Язык интерфейса: русский 
> Разработчик: Павел Чистов 
> Таблэтка: не требуется 
> Описание: Полный вебинар и базы каждого дня вебинара, где будут рассмотрены объекты платформы: планы видов расчета, регистры расчета. В рамках вебинара будет "с нуля" создана конфигурация для расчета заработной платы по стандартным алгоритмам расчета: за отработанные дни/часы, процентом от базы, по среднему. 
> В вебинаре не будет уделяться внимание работе с формами, реализации защит "от дурака" (таких как деление на ноль, проверка заполнений реквизитов и пр...). 
> Также не будет уделяться особого внимания от отличий 8.1 и 8.2. Расчетные механизмы практически не изменились.
> 
> Скачать частями с: Bitoman.ru или Getzilla.net*


Собственно, а что по ссылке открывается -инфа про партнерские программы? А файлы куда-то положили?

----------


## serega2671

Доброго, подскажите где можно найти книгу: Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей. Редакция 11" с примерами решений. Или ее еще рано искать, так как только вышла!?

----------


## AHTOH25

А у кого то есть учебный материал УПРАВЛЕНИЕ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМОЙ

----------


## Ladydy

Ребята, поделитесь пжл "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" если есть. Спасибо.

----------


## kaps2

"1С:Бухгалтерия 8.Учебная версия"

У кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста ))))

вот описание http://v8.1c.ru/edu/index.htm?printversion=1

*p.s.* 
непутайте с "1C:Предприятие 8.2.Версия для обучения программированию"

----------


## LizavetaAndree

есть только самоучитель по УНФ, на странице раньше выложена ссылка! Или вы может про что-то другое?

----------


## Doctor_RU

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 "Практическое пособие разработчика"*


*Автор:* Радченко М.Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.
*Название:* 1С:Предприятие 8.2 "Практическое пособие разработчика"
*Издательство:* М.: ООО "1С-Паблишинг"
*Год:* 2009
*Страниц:* 875
*Формат:* Djvu
*Размер:* 56,65 Мб
*Язык:* Русский
*Качество:* отличное

*FileSonic
TurboBit*

----------

katt (10.04.2012), lklklk (07.02.2012), Sekator (17.11.2011)

----------


## megamonstric

Решение оперативных задач 8.2
depositfiles

Решение расчетных задач 8.2
depositfiles

Основные объекты 8.2
depositfiles

Cистемное программирование
depositfiles

Учимся программировать
depositfiles

М.Е. Радченко 1С Предприятие 8.2 Коротко о главном
depositfiles

М.Г.Радченко 1C Предприятие 8.2 Практическое пособие разработчика
depositfiles

8.2.Руководство администратора. Клиент-серверный вариант
depositfiles

8.2.Руководство разработчика Ч.1
depositfiles

8.2.Руководство разработчика Ч.2
depositfiles

Сборник вопросов для подготовки к экзамену 1С Профессионал по платформе 8.2
depositfiles

Реализация прикладных задач в системе 1С Предприятие 8.2
depositfiles

Механизм Запросов
depositfiles

Запросы видеообучение Ч.1(Zap1)
depositfiles

Запросы видеообучение Ч.2(Zap2)
depositfiles

Запросы видеообучение Ч.3(Zap3)
depositfiles

----------

blacktiger69 (20.12.2011)

----------


## AlexTAP

> Реализация прикладных задач в системе 1С Предприятие 8.2


Что это? Черный юмор? Послушайте содержание!!!

----------


## pups23

megamonstric Реализация прикладных задач в системе 1С Предприятие 8.2 все шутите:mad:

----------


## KrasinC

> megamonstric Реализация прикладных задач в системе 1С Предприятие 8.2 все шутите:mad:


Под этой ссылкой лежит совсем не Реализация прикладных задач в системе 1С Предприятие 8.2, а фильм про масонов или что-то в этом роде.

----------


## angler225

В ссылке на 1С 8.2 Обучающие курсы: ... видго по ошибке лежит Самоучитель по программе 1С Предприятие 8.0:confused:

----------


## alexsandrinia

есть у кого-нибудь *Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.2*?

----------


## debug

куплю штатное описание УНФ редакция 1.3 в бумажном варианте

----------


## dabro5

> *Управление Торговлей 11 Описание*
> Ничего непонятно в нем, ссылку дал потому что это стандартное описание.
> Есть у кого нибудь другая литература по УТ 11 ?, выложите пожалуйста, очень надо.


Для подготовки к профу (спецу) по УТ (по редакции 11):

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей. (1С:Профессионал) Редакция 11 " с примерами решений 
* http://depositfiles.com/files/voiczjt5d

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по конфигурированию и внедрению торговых решений в прикладных решениях "1С:Предприятия 8 (Редакция 11)"
* http://depositfiles.com/files/0n7wjih5f 


И книжка по описанию самой конфигурации в пользовательском режиме:
"А. Алексеев., А. Безбородов, Д. Бескоровайных, А. Виноградов, А. Волков, И. Гольштйен, Е. Горностаев, Е. Дамье
*Руководство по ведению учета в конфигурации "Управление торговлей" №11.0*" (762 страницы)
* http://depositfiles.com/files/gv0dgak0b

----------

Bananamama (07.08.2011), blacktiger69 (20.12.2011), dukm (14.07.2011), Shura19 (26.09.2011), ta-alex (23.09.2012), TTTony (15.07.2011), VADEUS (16.04.2013)

----------


## dabro5

«Инсайдерский» разбор *аттестации на 1С:Специалист по УПП*, изначально записанный для участников Мастер-группы от авторов проекта ********. 
В видео описание как проходит экзамен, как выполнять задание, какие есть «опасные» места. 
*Первая часть* – всё ДО производства.
* http://depositfiles.com/files/of3ck23ke
* http://depositfiles.com/files/wwjvait7x
* http://depositfiles.com/files/5vk5sxpfk

*Вторая часть* «инсайдерского» разбора *аттестационного задания на 1С:Специалист по УПП* - про производство – там максимальное число подводных камней… Этот разбор аттестационного задания на 1С:Специалист по УПП изначально записывался для участников Мастер-группы. 
* http://depositfiles.com/files/fyu2hgbsr
* http://depositfiles.com/files/gzne2fxlo
* http://depositfiles.com/files/12m105orx

Задача этого материала – не просто показать уровень понимания, который от Вас требуется, но и продемонстрировать, что даже в такой простой задаче, как аттестационная, есть свои тонкости и неочевидные моменты.
Даже если Вы уже сдали, все равно имеет смысл посмотреть.

----------

Rittta (12.08.2011)

----------


## megamonstric

Реализация прикладных задач в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.2" (+ CD)



Книга
Диск

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Управление личными финансами на основе 1С:Деньги 8*


*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

Автор: Н. В. Донина, В. С. Савенок
 Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
 Год издания: 2010
 Страниц: 219
 ISBN: 978-5-9677-1388-0
 Язык: русский

 Формат: DJVU
 Размер: 8.9 Mb

_Добавлено через 9 часов 52 минуты 59 секунд_
*Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8". Версия 8.2*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

Фирма "1С" выпустила третью редакцию сборника задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8". 

В методическом пособии собраны разнообразные варианты задач, самостоятельное решение которых позволит готовящемуся к экзамену попрактиковаться в решении экзаменационных заданий, освоить различные разделы учета, знание которых проверяется на экзамене, и оценить уровень подготовки.

Большое количество задач позволит в процессе подготовки освоить принципы построения различных учетных схем и приобрести навыки конфигурирования и программирования на встроенном языке "1С:Предприятие 8". 
Партнеры фирмы "1С" могут использовать данное методическое пособие как для подготовки сотрудников-универсалов, так и более "узких" специалистов, занимающихся только определенной областью учета. В результате, каждый желающий сможет найти в сборнике именно те задачи, которые требуются для его специализации.

----------

ivs-hit (10.12.2011), PRog1c (16.03.2012), S.Elena (03.01.2012), SadomtsevVS (19.07.2011)

----------


## Atbasar

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылками на видео-курс по УТ , версии 8.2.
Тут выше лежит ссылка на видео курс по 8.2, НО... там на самом деле старый видео-курс по 8.1 ещё(((

----------


## Mult1

Привет всем! Буду очень благодарен, если поможете найти сборник заданий для подготовки к экзамену 1С Специалист-консультант по *"Зарплата и управление кадрами"*

----------


## pups23

Присоединяюсь к Mult1 )

----------


## Pushast

Книга Е.Абрашина, И.Емельянов "Использование механизма расширенной аналитики в конфигурации Управление производственным предприятием для Украины"

4601546090850	Использование механизма расширенной аналитики в "1С:Управление производственным предприятием"

кто-нибудь это видел7
А то ужасно интересно разобраться с тем, к чему подводят в обязаловку... и как это объяснить клиенту?

----------


## tihan

> А у кого то есть учебный материал УПРАВЛЕНИЕ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМОЙ


Тоже имею такой интерес.... Если кто имеет, киньте ссылочкой, или на почту tsn@ua.fm. Спасибо!

----------


## plm1959

*Технология внешних компонент*
Скачать...

----------

oleg_karas88 (10.11.2011)

----------


## AlexNash

У кого-нибудь есть обучающий курс по документообороту?

----------


## Идея

Всем приветик. Готовлюсь к ЗиУП специалисту. Ищу сообщников.
 Книжка с вопросами имеется. Если у кого-то остались готовые решения - буду очень признательна.
 аська: 196-737-136
 Идея.

----------


## MAX3

> А нельзя ли это все выложить на нормальный файл-обменник?


Полностью согласен - зачем засовывать туда, откуда скачать невозможно

----------


## Usmik

Кухар Владимир.  Спасибо за ссылки!
Хотел узнать, случайно не планируется ли появление новых материалов с сайта спец 8? В начале июня они набрали новую группу для занятий по 1с бухгалтерия и закрыли регистрацию.

----------


## Ткачев

"А. Алексеев., А. Безбородов, Д. Бескоровайных, А. Виноградов, А. Волков, И. Гольштйен, Е. Горностаев, Е. Дамье
*Руководство по ведению учета в конфигурации "Управление торговлей" №11.0*" (762 страницы)
* http://depositfiles.com/files/gv0dgak0b[/QUOTE] Можно на нормальный файлообменник положить (Летитбит сойдет) ?

----------


## barabashko

лучше __ttp://ifolder.ru/ или _ttp://narod.yandex.ru/    , последний вообще хорошо, никакой рекламы и скорость отличная

----------


## kostya770

День добрый!А есть по Рознице что-нибудь?

----------


## GrumBumBes

Всем доброго времени суток!!!
Помогите найти книги по платформе 8.2 Бухгалтерия Сельскохозяйственного предприятия!!!!! ОЧ НАДО:)

----------


## IIIaiTaH

Помогите плиз найти книгу или видеокурсы по конфе 1С Розница: Магазин оптики... Очень надо.... Заранее спасибо...

----------


## TTTony

> Для подготовки к профу (спецу) по УТ (по редакции 11):
> 
> Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по конфигурированию и внедрению торговых решений в прикладных решениях "1С:Предприятия 8 (Редакция 11)"
> * http://depositfiles.com/files/0n7wjih5f


Ссылка не работает. Обновите пожалуйста.

----------


## Rodan

Выложите, пожалуйста, книгу
1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах (+CD). 4 издание (для работы с "1С:Управление торговлей 8" ред. 11)

----------


## rhcs

> Выложите, пожалуйста, книгу
> 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах (+CD). 4 издание (для работы с "1С:Управление торговлей 8" ред. 11)


Присоединяюсь

----------


## sb007

может быть кто-то поможет найти это метод. пособие?
"Использование механизма расширенной аналитики в конфигурации Управление производственным предприятием для Украины"

----------


## dabro5

*подборка материалов для подготовки к Профу/Специалисту по УПП*:

сканы методических материалов к оф. курсам по УПП
http://depositfiles.com/files/8p2oacxqe
http://depositfiles.com/files/s3okaz394


от проекта ********, методички и аудио базового курса по учету производства в 1С:УПП
+ немного материалов продвинутого курса (бонусные)
http://depositfiles.com/files/pezgemvxx


<<Инсайдерский>> разбор аттестации на 1С:Специалист по УПП, изначально
записанный для участников Мастер-группы от авторов проекта ********.
В видео описание как проходит экзамен, как выполнять задание, какие
есть <<опасные>> места.
Первая часть - всё ДО производства.
* http://depositfiles.com/files/of3ck23ke
* http://depositfiles.com/files/wwjvait7x
* http://depositfiles.com/files/5vk5sxpfk

Вторая часть <<инсайдерского>> разбора аттестационного задания на
1С:Специалист по УПП - про производство - там максимальное число
подводных камней... Этот разбор аттестационного задания на 1С:Специалист
по УПП изначально записывался для участников Мастер-группы.
* http://depositfiles.com/files/fyu2hgbsr
* http://depositfiles.com/files/gzne2fxlo
* http://depositfiles.com/files/12m105orx

---------- Post added at 07:04 ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 ----------

*Руководство по ведению учета в конфигурации "Управление торговлей" №11.0"* 

http://depositfiles.com/files/qw6oeymj2

---------- Post added at 07:14 ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 ----------

*Курс по СКД*: бесплатно
От проекта spec8.ru 
По материалам основных курсов (Базовый и Продвинутый) собран отдельный курс по СКД (Система компоновки данных)
110 видеоуроков, 5 часов 29 минут…

 дубль-ссылка для скачивания: 

http://depositfiles.com/files/54jav0o9z

Содержание:

    Общие сведения
    Этапы построения отчета СКД
    Создание схемы компоновки данных
    Состав схемы компоновки данных
    Макет компоновки данных
    Запросы в схеме компоновки данных
    Настройка отборов в СКД
    Сортировка в СКД
    Отборы в пакетном запросе
    Неочевидные действия системы при настройке отборов
    Параметры виртуальных таблиц
    Расширение языка запросов компоновки данных
    Закладка «Компоновка данных» в конструкторе запроса
    Использование «ручного» заполнение полей компоновки
    Функции выражений компоновки данных
    Особенности запросов в СКД
    Основные настройки полей компоновки данных: поле и путь
    Использование пути к поле компоновки
    Ограничения использования полей компоновки данных
    Представление полей компоновки в отчете
    Возможности упорядочивания в отчетах
    Настройка типа и доступных значений поля компоновки
    Оформление поля и параметры редактирования
    Вычисляемые поля
    Настройка итогов в СКД
    Настройка ресурсов
    Особенности ресурсов СКД
    Роли полей компоновки данных
    Настройка роли «Период»
    Порядок следования периодов. Дополнительный период
    Настройка роли «Измерение»
    Настройка роли «Счет»
    Настройка роли ресурса
    Настройка роли: Игнорировать NULL
    Настройка роли: Обязательное
    Особенности получения остатков: выбора парных остатков
    Особенности получения остатков: периодичность Неделя
    Особенности получения остатков: группировка по реквизитам периода
    Особенности получения остатков: использование вложенных запросов
    Особенности получения остатков: указание периода при получении остатка на дату
    Особенности получения остатков: обращение к таблице «Остатки и обороты»
    Использование характеристик в отчетах на компоновке
    Настройки источников характеристик
    Варианты отчетов
    Настройка варианта отчета: общие сведения
    Создание варианта отчета вручную
    Пользовательские настройки
    Включение в пользовательские настройки элементов отчета
    Стандартный период и стандартная дата
    Группировка и детальные записи
    Учет иерархии при выводе группировки
    Указание нескольких полей в группировке
    Настройки группировки по периоду
    Выбранные поля
    Пользовательские поля
    Системные поля
    Настройка отборов в отчете
    Группировка условий
    Отбор по ресурсам
    Автополя
    Настройка условного оформления
    Условное оформление диаграмм
    Другие настройки варианта отчета
    Настройки расположения полей относительно друг друга
    Формы отчета
    Реквизиты формы отчета
    Параметры расширения формы отчета
    Открытие отчета с определенным вариантом отчета
    Свойства, методы и события ОтчетОбъект
    Программное формирование отчета на СКД
    Программная установка параметров отчета СКД
    Набор данных – Объект
    Вывод журнала регистрации в отчет
    Программный интерфейс настроек вариантов отчета
    Пример программного создания варианта отчета
    Отладка алгоритмов
    Работа с отборами, условным оформлением
    Программный интерфейс работы со схемой компоновки
    Пример программного создания схемы компоновки
    Последовательный вывод элементов отчета
    Задача фиксации шапки отчета
    Выполнение не основной схемы компоновки
    Набор данных – Объединение
    Соединение наборов данных
    Отличия расчета итогов в запросах и СКД
    Преимущество соединение наборов на уровне СКД
    Передача параметров в дочерний набор данных
    Тип связи соединения наборов данных
    Несвязанные наборы данных
    Создание собственной иерархии: общая схема
    Одноуровневая иерархия
    Многоуровневая собственная иерархия
    Оптимизация построения иерархии
    Контроль иерархии
    Прочие параметры связей наборов данных
    Вывод иерархии на уровне детальных записей
    Вложенные схемы
    Установка связи по периоду между родительской и дочерней схемой
    Настройка отчета с использованием вложенной схемы
    Возможности оформления отчета
    Макеты отчетов
    Независимый макет оформления
    Предопределенные макеты
    Просмотр общей структуры отчета
    Стандартная расшифровка отчета
    Собственная обработка расшифровки: получение значения расшифровки
    Открытие отчета расшифровки
    Вызов действий расшифровки
    Расшифровка при программном формировании отчета

----------

1122031 (23.09.2011), BaaM (04.10.2011), DiF (15.02.2013), Minovich_losha (11.08.2012), sergnau (16.01.2012), vova2312 (05.09.2011), warenic (07.09.2011)

----------


## Blackmen2002

"А. Алексеев., А. Безбородов, Д. Бескоровайных, А. Виноградов, А. Волков, И. Гольштйен, Е. Горностаев, Е. Дамье
Руководство по ведению учета в конфигурации "Управление торговлей" №11.0"
Narod

----------

blacktiger69 (20.12.2011), borisusman (25.01.2012), constz (20.09.2012), sirocco (23.08.2011), vittuss (20.08.2012), ПользовательФ (17.04.2012)

----------


## sirocco

А есть у кого-нибудь РОЗНИЦА 2.0? Тут ранее выкладывали Розницу для 1с 8.2, но там ее редакция 1.0, уже особо не актуально... ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, очень надо)))

----------


## dabro5

*От проекта ******** -> Экспресс-курс по УПП "5 шагов к себестоимости" (2011):*

*1 шаг:* 

Полная книга в PDF, содержит всю теорию курса (все 5 блоков) и домашние задания
http://depositfiles.com/files/9koujgxre

    Аудиозапись радиокаста первого блока (50 минут, 8.5 Mb)
http://depositfiles.com/files/8beqea5yh

    Видео с решениями и комментариями по ДЗ № 1 (Оргструктура, договора, номенклатура, настройки системы, настройки пользователя, поступление материалов, счета учета, отпуск в производство, поступление услуги, отчеты)
http://depositfiles.com/files/0h71jvklq

next steps будут позже : )

----------


## dabro5

*Экспресс-курс по УПП "5 шагов к себестоимости" (2011) от проекта ********:*

*1 шаг:* 

Полная книга в PDF, содержит всю теорию курса (все 5 блоков) и домашние задания
http://depositfiles.com/files/9koujgxre

    Аудиозапись радиокаста первого блока (50 минут, 8.5 Mb)
http://depositfiles.com/files/8beqea5yh

    Видео с решениями и комментариями по ДЗ № 1 (Оргструктура, договора, номенклатура, настройки системы, настройки пользователя, поступление материалов, счета учета, отпуск в производство, поступление услуги, отчеты)
http://depositfiles.com/files/0h71jvklq


*2 шаг:* 

    Аудиозапись радиокаста второго блока (50 минут, 8.7 Mb)
http://depositfiles.com/files/esz446hzb

    Видео с решениями и комментариями по ДЗ № 2 (Номенклатурные группы и перемещение материалов, списание на виновное лицо, оприходование, корректировка затрат по электроэнергии)
http://depositfiles.com/files/s4jbfk6yo


next steps будут позже :)

----------


## dabro5

*Павел Чистов.* 
*Полный курс*
*Комплексная подготовка программистов 1С: Предприятие 8.2*

edu1c_ru_01.rar http://depositfiles.com/files/u48vx0t2b

edu1c_ru_02.rar http://depositfiles.com/files/3cr5jyvnu

edu1c_ru_03.rar http://depositfiles.com/files/wqpkw4dim

edu1c_ru_04.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/iyxo0tvsc

edu1c_ru_05.rar http://depositfiles.com/files/n79hjb90c

edu1c_ru_06.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/9xgypni7g

edu1c_ru_07.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/h6jp9molg

edu1c_ru_08.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/6c0tb9moy

edu1c_ru_09.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/458uswyqy

edu1c_ru_10.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/xy8efmwit

edu1c_ru_11.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/irh11wgif

edu1c_ru_12.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/q4f5fk7ev

edu1c_ru_13.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/o3old2qit

edu1c_ru_14.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/sthjhon2f

edu1c_ru_15.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/c9z69jn9q

edu1c_ru_16.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/sauev4k26

edu1c_ru_17.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/g1ardmhw1

edu1c_ru_18.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/rc7txai7b

edu1c_ru_19.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/12izjclhf

edu1c_ru_20.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/ameadxulo

edu1c_ru_21.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/3f1l2ebu9

edu1c_ru_22.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/tfx42myoi

edu1c_ru_23.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/0l69cnhoe

edu1c_ru_24.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/ezw3szoxm

edu1c_ru_25.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/yypho0uiz

edu1c_ru_26.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/8dd55nnbj

edu1c_ru_27.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/d9a6q4bxb

edu1c_ru_28.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/im42am8sp

edu1c_ru_29.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/k6240f3w0

edu1c_ru_30.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/uveareau9

----------

1C_nik (16.11.2011), artemkai (08.02.2012), Kemperok (12.09.2011), Lontayer (15.09.2011), lsv2710 (10.09.2011), nik_niz (08.12.2011), rekido (01.09.2011), Roadman (11.09.2011), sinat (27.09.2011), valafan (11.10.2011), vova2312 (17.10.2011), warenic (16.09.2011), Альгадо (11.05.2012)

----------


## Mechanicuss

> Курс по СКД: бесплатно
> От проекта spec8.ru
> По материалам основных курсов (Базовый и Продвинутый) собран отдельный курс по СКД (Система компоновки данных)
> 110 видеоуроков, 5 часов 29 минут…
> 
> дубль-ссылка для скачивания:
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/54jav0o9z


Только звук, видео нет. Чем смотреть?

----------


## Pushast

> Только звук, видео нет. Чем смотреть?


Попробуй последней версией видеолан - vlc

----------

Mechanicuss (01.09.2011)

----------


## SaniaNET

А есть у кого материалы для подготовки к специалисту по Бух 8 ?

----------


## prot

1С:ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ!
ВСЕМ кто готовится к сдаче сертифицированного экзамена по платформе 1С Предприятие 8.2, можете воспользоваться сайтом: http://test1c.px6.ru
Можно выбирать режим обучения и режим тестирования (тренинга). Сайт написал специально для самоподготовки к экзамену.
Желаю удачи!

----------

donbass (09.11.2012), kalina3852 (09.05.2012), MasterM (20.09.2011), Nikor (07.05.2013), oleg_karas88 (10.11.2011), rampa (04.12.2011), sinat (27.09.2011), vova2312 (05.09.2011)

----------


## dabro5

*Экспресс-курс по УПП "5 шагов к себестоимости" (2011) (материалы проекта ********):*

*1 шаг:* 

Полная книга в PDF, содержит всю теорию курса (все 5 блоков) и домашние задания
http://depositfiles.com/files/9koujgxre

    Аудиозапись радиокаста первого блока (50 минут, 8.5 Mb)
http://depositfiles.com/files/8beqea5yh

    Видео с решениями и комментариями по ДЗ № 1 (Оргструктура, договора, номенклатура, настройки системы, настройки пользователя, поступление материалов, счета учета, отпуск в производство, поступление услуги, отчеты)
http://depositfiles.com/files/0h71jvklq


*2 шаг:* 

    Аудиозапись радиокаста второго блока (50 минут, 8.7 Mb)
 http://depositfiles.com/files/esz446hzb

    Видео с решениями и комментариями по ДЗ № 2 (Номенклатурные группы и перемещение материалов, списание на виновное лицо, оприходование, корректировка затрат по электроэнергии)
http://depositfiles.com/files/s4jbfk6yo


*3 шаг:*

    Аудиозапись радиокаста третьего блока (57 минут, 9.9 Mb)
http://depositfiles.com/files/2lppqriro

    Видео с решениями и комментариями по ДЗ № 3 (Новая номенклатура и настройки номенклатурных групп, закупка и передача в производство, выпуск продукции, расценка выпусков, ) 
    Видео по исправлению ошибок ("Затрата без статьи затрат", "Не указана статья затрат", "Сумма коэффициентов = 0") + видео про два способа исправить ошибки по аналитике использованных затрат
http://depositfiles.com/files/27a5huay5


*4 шаг:* 

    Аудиозапись радиокаста четвертого блока (54 минуты, 9.4 Mb)
http://depositfiles.com/files/7w2d3y44m


    Видео с решениями и комментариями по ДЗ № 4 (Нормирование, выпуски, исправление ошибок, расчет себестоимости)
http://depositfiles.com/files/oprqy899o


*5 шаг:* 

    Аудиозапись радиокаста пятого блока (49 минут, 8.5 Mb)
http://depositfiles.com/files/yqrs21zhf


    Аудио финального радиокаста пилотной группы тренинга (12 минут, 2.2 Mb)
http://depositfiles.com/files/rgh3ir8oq

----------

brokerdon (24.09.2011), oleg_karas88 (10.11.2011), sinat (27.09.2011), vova2312 (05.09.2011)

----------


## SaniaNET

Поделитесь пожалуйста курсом "Внедрение и адаптация конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" (конфигурирование в типовом решении)"...

----------


## SJ24

*Павел Чистов "Комплексная подготовка программистов 1С:Предприятие 8.2"

Курс состоит из 30 видеороликов, разбит на три части, в каждой по десять роликов.

Скачать часть 1:
letitbit | vip-file | shareflare

Скачать часть 2:
letitbit | vip-file | shareflare

Скачать часть 3:
letitbit | vip-file | shareflare*

----------

1C_nik (18.11.2011), bloha (23.11.2011)

----------


## Maksy_G

а по БГУ ни у кого ничего нет?

----------


## a17red

1С:Предприятие: Библиотека на диске наиболее пользующихся спросом книг по 1С + Видео-курсы ( ЧАСТЬ-1 )
при попытке скачать через downloader_shareflar вываливается на ошибку, часть-2 качается нормально

----------


## BagiraBlack

*Добрый день!

Может у кого-нибудь есть "Секреты профессиональной работы с "1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8". Кадровый учет и управление персоналом"?
Спасибо!*

----------


## MasterM

А есть у кого-нибудь тесты по 1С Бухгалтерия с ответами для сдачи на профессионал?

----------

Wslink (31.10.2011)

----------


## MasterM

> 1С:ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ!
> ВСЕМ кто готовится к сдаче сертифицированного экзамена по платформе 1С Предприятие 8.2, можете воспользоваться сайтом: http://test1c.px6.ru
> Можно выбирать режим обучения и режим тестирования (тренинга). Сайт написал специально для самоподготовки к экзамену.
> Желаю удачи!


Клевый сайт. А по состоянию на какой месяц вопросы? Просто в моей книге за август вопросы другие. Как часто он обновляется? Было бы не плохо сделать и по остальным конфигурациям. А так очень хорошая идея!

----------

oleg_karas88 (10.11.2011)

----------


## LizavetaAndree

> *Добрый день!
> 
> Может у кого-нибудь есть "Секреты профессиональной работы с "1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8". Кадровый учет и управление персоналом"?
> Спасибо!*


Тоже ищу!!! помогите нам пожалуйста

----------


## ната

Alek-nn, страница не найдена. истек срок хранения?

----------


## dabro5

Три примера материалов тренинга 'УПП от А до Я'

Пример 1: Ограничения при авто-резервировании товаров
Казалось бы, какие сложности при резервировании или размещении товара могут возникнуть, если процесс выполняет программа автоматически, сама?
Однако есть там особенность, маленькая "фишка". Когда мы пытаемся ограничить перечень складов, на которых может производиться резервирование - вмешается еще один параметр, о котором документация скромно умолчала.
Скачиваем, смотрим: 
http://depositfiles.com/files/fqgdkn403


Пример 2: Отмена скидок номенклатуры. Плюс сюрприз :(
Это обычный видео-урок по теме ценообразования - про отмену скидок.
Но в нем проявляется одна из ошибок подсистемы ценообразования УПП (впрочем не только УПП, ошибка воспроизводится и в КА, и в УТ10).
Увы, "по традиции", это опять же не документировано.
Но помнить об этом полезно, это одна из тех "фоновых" ошибок, из-за которых в УПП приходится перепроверять ВСЕ. (на минуточку, продукту уже 7 лет...)
P.S. вообще-то это просто урок, в нем нет цели выпятить ошибку, она разбирается фоном.
Скачиваем, смотрим:
http://depositfiles.com/files/nerxpw84h


Пример 3: 'Любимый' РАУЗ. Могучий! - и непредсказуемый...
Рассматриваются некоторые особенности работы функционала РАУЗ при методе списания ФИФО.
Скажем так, неафишируемые особенности.
Из категории "меньше знаешь - крепче спишь".
Стоит хорошенько подумать, прежде, чем ее принимать - эта информация вышибает веру в "умных ребят" из отдела разработки, которые развивают РАУЗ и решают проблемы с себестоимостью.
Если на простых примерах, где все проверяется "на пальцах", результат расчета непредсказуем, то что происходит в реальных базах, где проверить что-то невозможноИ?
Скачиваем, смотрим:
http://depositfiles.com/files/r1t3ujt1w
http://depositfiles.com/files/wl7l2ygo0
http://depositfiles.com/files/1h1d9a5i6

----------


## dabro5

5 примеров из Мастер-группы Базового курса проекта spec8.ru

Как, собственно, происходит поддержка слушателей…  
Есть две стратегии ответов на вопросы :)
формат "Видео-ответ"ов, 
Если от участника приходит сложный вопрос, или ответ текстом может допускать неправильную трактовку – на такой вопрос записывается ответ в видео-формате.

Пример 1:
Вопрос:
"Хочу задать небольшой вопрос по теме задания №2. Если создавать свои шаблоны, то можно ли их использовать из разных конфигураций (баз). Если да, то можно ли путь к ним прописать где-то в одном месте, вроде как прописаны пути к обновлениям."

Видео-ответы:
http://depositfiles.com/files/ndet7j4su
http://depositfiles.com/files/d6awvn38l

----------


## verich

*Как настраивать «1С:Предприятие 8.2» при внедрении (+CD)*


*Название:* Как настраивать «1С:Предприятие 8.2» при внедрении
*Автор:* Ажеронок В. А.
*Издательство:* 1С-Паблишинг
*Год:* 2010
*Страниц:* 172
*Формат:* pdf
*Размер:* 12,61 Мб

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

---------- Post added at 17:46 ---------- Previous post was at 17:18 ----------

*Технологии интеграции «1С:Предприятия 8.2» (+CD)*


*Название:* Технологии интеграции «1С:Предприятия 8.2»
*Автор:* Д. И. Гончаров, Е. Ю. Хрусталева
*Издательство:* 1С-Паблишинг
*Год:* 2011
*Страниц:* 358
*Формат:* pdf
*Размер:* 16,67 Мб

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

airrr (21.12.2011), alllla (23.11.2011), Askara777 (14.12.2011), As_1C (06.02.2012), blacktiger69 (20.12.2011), doomm000 (11.10.2011), fdsasha (03.10.2011), ign (02.10.2011), Ka-lina (14.06.2012), lilya (19.04.2012), lklklk (07.02.2012), rampa (04.12.2011), tdn62 (08.11.2011), validat (04.03.2013), ZulluS (09.11.2011), zun-zun (03.10.2011), Андрей Морозов (04.10.2011), ПользовательФ (17.04.2012)

----------


## verich

*Как создать удобное и понятное приложение в 1с предприятии 8.2*


*Название:* Как создать удобное и понятное приложение в 1с предприятии 8.2
*Автор:* Д.Канивец, А.Безбородов
*Издательство:* 1С-Паблишинг
*Страниц:* 180
*Формат:* pdf
*Размер:* 5,53 Мб

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

airrr (21.12.2011), As_1C (06.02.2012), doomm000 (11.10.2011), lklklk (07.02.2012), NikAntonina (05.10.2011), tdn62 (08.11.2011), Tuner (03.10.2011), vadimus (13.10.2011), validat (04.03.2013)

----------


## pnick

Существует ли в нормальном виде отсканированые книги (желательно в текстовом, а не картиночном - чтобы поиск работал) по Консолидации 2.0?  (Если нет, то хотя бы по более ранним версиям)?

----------


## dabro5

5 примеров из Мастер-группы Базового курса проекта spec8.ru

Как, собственно, происходит поддержка слушателей…  
Есть две стратегии ответов на вопросы :)
формат "Видео-ответ"ов, 
Если от участника приходит сложный вопрос, или ответ текстом может допускать неправильную трактовку – на такой вопрос записывается ответ в видео-формате.

Пример 1:
Вопрос:
"Хочу задать небольшой вопрос по теме задания №2. Если создавать свои шаблоны, то можно ли их использовать из разных конфигураций (баз). Если да, то можно ли путь к ним прописать где-то в одном месте, вроде как прописаны пути к обновлениям."

Видео-ответы:
http://depositfiles.com/files/ndet7j4su
http://depositfiles.com/files/d6awvn38l


Пример 2:
Вопрос:

"Вопросы по универсальным коллекциям.

1. В уроке было отмечено, что коллекции структура и соответствие очень похожи. Получается, что структура есть частный случай соответствия с ключом определенного типа. Тогда напрашивается вопрос – для чего был реализован этот частный случай? Возможно, какая-то оптимизация с точки зрения производительности? Или выводы на счет близкой схожести данных коллекций не совсем верные?

2. Было сказано, что универсальные коллекции зачастую используются для обработки данных. Одним из важных показателей скорости обработки данных является скорость поиска. Есть ли какая-то сравнительная характеристика для данного показателя при использовании различных коллекций? Есть мнение, что скорость поиска в соответствии выше чем, например, в таблице значений.

3.Одним из отличий таблицы значений от массива названа возможность построения индексов. Можно поподробнее узнать, что это такое?"

Видео-ответы:
http://depositfiles.com/files/ne47tel8q
http://depositfiles.com/files/mxzu8ecb7

----------


## Ткачев

> *Бесплатный базовый видеокурс "Программирование в 1С 8.2"*
> 
> *Видеокурс для начинающих программистов 8.2*
> 
> *Содержание занятий:*
> 
> *Занятие 1*
> О курсе
> О системе 1С:Предприятие
> ...


Перезалейте пожалуйста 1-е занятие

----------


## Уляль

03 октября 11г. вышел Интерактивный обучающий курс "1С:Управление торговлей 8". Редакция 11. Основные принципы работы с программой". Ни у кого его еще нет? Буду благодарна!

----------


## ambateam

Мое почтение, есть у кого-нибудь материал с подробным описанием расчета плановой себестоимости в УПП? Заранее спасибо

----------


## Until

Нужен материал по внешним обработкам(написание, изменение ) в 1С 8.2  если есть поделитесь ... =)

----------


## ambateam

А какая задача стоит, просто обработка понятие немного общее, назначение изменяемой (создаваемой) обработки уточнит задачу

----------


## Until

> А какая задача стоит, просто обработка понятие немного общее, назначение изменяемой (создаваемой) обработки уточнит задачу


Ну я в процессе обучения 1С, мне нужно научится писать обработки в принципе, вообщем мне бы не помешала информация от и до, все что могло бы пригодится для обучения...

----------


## 1C_nik

Всем привет, нужны решения задач для подготовки к 1С:Специалисту по конфигурированию и внедрению Управления торговлей (редакция 11.0), кому интересно можем объединить свои усилия

----------


## astroev

Нужен интерактивный самоучитель по использованию 1С 8.2 Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения. Для обычного пользователя  не программиста!
Ничего не нашел, дайте ссылочку пожалуйста.

----------


## Alek-nn

*Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2

В книге все примеры и теория, даны по самой последней новой редакции 1.6 «1С Предприятия 8.2» имеющая конфигурацию 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия. Так как программа "1С - бухгалтерия"8.0, после 18 релиза больше не будет обновляться фирмой 1С, то основной действующей программой будет 1С Предприятия 8.2.
В книге нет ничего лишнего, присутствует множество примеров и задач с подробным описанием их решения, а также есть сквозные задачи от покупки товара до расчета с поставщиком, как по безналичному расчету( через банк), так и прямой расчет через кассу. В ней последовательно объясняется работа, как правильно заполнять документы и в какой последовательности.
Все примеры не только с решением, но и с рисунками из 1С программы, которые можно видеть при работе программы 1С. Поэтому, эта книга легко понимаема и можно легко разобраться в 1С программе без посторонней помощи.В ней также присутствует большой справочник по бухгалтерским терминам. По сравнению с аналогичными книгами, она написана в виде лекции, где последовательно рассказывается с чего необходимо начинать работать при первом запуске программы и чем закончить. Книга не только легко понимаема в изучении, но ее можно быстро освоить, где-то за 8-10 часов. А самое главное, эта книга не только несет в себе теоретический материал, а имеет множество примеров, начиная с самых простых примеров и кончая очень сложными. Все примеры имеют практический смысл и не похожи друг на друга. Все примеры были созданы специально с глубоким смыслом и разработаны опытным главным бухгалтером.

Автор книги: Денисов А.С. 
Год выхода: 2010
Операционная система: Мультиплатформная
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Формат: zip
Ключ к архиву: не требуется
Размер файла: 1,74 Мb

Скачать бесплатно одним файлом Самоучитель 1С: Предприятие 8.2*

----------

kav999 (09.02.2012)

----------


## Alek-nn

*Самоучители по 1С Предприятие 8.2 



"Использование расчетных механизмов на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.2"

Интерактивный обучающий курс

Скачать одним файлом:

Скачать

"Использование расчетных механизмов на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.2"
 Производитель: Павел Чистов
 Язык: русский
 Описание: Полный вебинар и базы каждого дня вебинара, где будут рассмотрены объекты платформы: планы видов расчета, регистры расчета. В рамках вебинара будет "с нуля" создана конфигурация для расчета заработной платы по стандартным алгоритмам расчета: за отработанные дни/часы, процентом от базы, по среднему.
 В вебинаре не будет уделяться внимание работе с формами, реализации защит "от дурака" (таких как деление на ноль, проверка заполнений реквизитов и пр...).
 Также не будет уделяться особого внимания от отличий 8.1 и 8.2. Расчетные механизмы практически не изменились.*

----------


## kraspay

интересует по ЗУП 2.5 самоучитель, выложите ссылки плиз. заранее благодарен.

----------


## VBSviridov

*Alek-nn*,
Доброе время суток, второй день бьюсь с курсами 1С предприятие, вопрос выживания на работе, помогите если можно, все указанные ссылки не открываются, либо удалены  по защите авторских прав , либо отсутствуют. Спасибо.

----------


## Tisa

[QUOTE=Кухар Владимир;131800]Бонусы записаны в формате AVI, с использованием кодека TSCC, для просмотра видео этот кодек должен быть установлен в системе.



перезалейте палуста:) не успела скачать...

----------


## edu

у кого нить есть видеокурс по бухгалтерии где нормально описывается как работать в 1С, что такое проводка , документы. вот к примеру нашел такой, http://www.buhgalter-praktic.ru/, но можно и другой .

----------


## Alek-nn

Материалы Spec8.ru 
Скачать частями:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6
Часть 7
Часть 8
Часть 9
Часть 10
Часть 11



Часть 15
Часть 16
Часть 17
Часть 18
Часть 19

----------


## Alek-nn

*Материалы Spec8.ru БОЛЕЕ 22 ГБ ОТБОРНЫХ ОБУЧАЮЩИХ КУРСОВ. ЕСТЬ ВСЁ  
Скачать частями:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6
Часть 7
Часть 8
Часть 9
Часть 10
Часть 11
Часть 12
Часть 13
Часть 14
Часть 15
Часть 16
Часть 17
Часть 18
Часть 19*

----------


## dima4ka_63

Вложение 625

Базовый курс по программированию (видеоурок) 
Знакомство с Платформой 1с 8.2

В данном пособии рассказывается о конфигурации, платформе 1с 8.2, хорошо подойдёт для начинающих пользователей для того что бы иметь общие понятия о программе и что значят термины употребляемые в 1С 8.2
Длительность: 6 часов 46 минут

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

Vikto7 (04.02.2012)

----------


## Fat32

Ребят, а ни у кого нету практического пособия разработчика и руководства разработчика в вордовском варианте?

Если нет в вордовском варианте то выложите пож в каком есть практическое пособие разработчика и коротко о главном.

----------


## striimii

Очень разыскивается видео от *Интерактивный обучающий курс "1С:Управление торговлей 8". Редакция 11. Основные принципы работы с программой"*.

----------


## Dmitron

День добрый - есть ли у кого Обучающий видеокурс: «Конфигурирование в 1С Предприятии 8.2» Автор курса: Александр Боровой?

----------


## Столяр С.

Для изучающих конфигурацию «Бухгалтерия Предприятия»

В указанном файле:
1. Методички с учебных курсов
	Бухгалтерия с самого начала
	Бухгалтерия (пользовательские режимы)
	Внедрение БП 8
	Решение задач бухгалтерского учета
	НДС:Сложные вопросы исчисления и уплаты
2. Документация из комплекта поставки
	Руководство пользователя
	Руководство по ведению учета
3. Книги
	Харитонов, Чистов – Учет ОС
	Молчанов – Налоги за 14 дней
	Жуков – НДС в 1С за 4 шага
4. Учебные материалы
	Бухгалтерский учет по налогу на прибыль (ПБУ 18/02)
5. Сертификация
	Комплект вопросов для ПРОФ 
	Сборник задач для Специалист-консультант
6. Конфигурация 
	БП 2.0.30.8

http://www.bitoman.ru/download/102964.html 

P.S.  Кое-какие методички старые, но для начальной учебы это лучше. 
         Раньше материал преподносился попроще.

----------


## Столяр С.

Для изучающих конфигурацию «Бухгалтерия Предприятия»

В указанном файле:
1. Методички с учебных курсов
	Бухгалтерия с самого начала
	Бухгалтерия (пользовательские режимы)
	Внедрение БП 8
	Решение задач бухгалтерского учета
	НДС:Сложные вопросы исчисления и уплаты
2. Документация из комплекта поставки
	Руководство пользователя
	Руководство по ведению учета
3. Книги
	Харитонов, Чистов – Учет ОС
	Молчанов – Налоги за 14 дней
	Жуков – НДС в 1С за 4 шага
4. Учебные материалы
	Бухгалтерский учет по налогу на прибыль (ПБУ 18/02)
5. Сертификация
	Комплект вопросов для ПРОФ 
	Сборник задач для Специалист-консультант
6. Конфигурация 
	БП 2.0.30.8

http://www.bitoman.ru/download/102964.html 

P.S.  Кое-какие методички старые, но для начальной учебы это лучше. 
         Раньше материал преподносился попроще.

----------


## Столяр С.

Видеокурс - Профессиональный бухгалтерский и налоговый учет в 1С:Бухгалтерии (редакции 2.0)

http://www.unibytes.com/xD_dQNVSEGwB

----------


## d5ce3e

таки есть чего у уважаемых почитать/посмотреть на тему "Бухгалтерия Государственного Учреждения 8" ?

----------


## sergey_irk

> Очень разыскивается видео от *Интерактивный обучающий курс "1С:Управление торговлей 8". Редакция 11. Основные принципы работы с программой"*.


и мне если найдете скинте

----------


## Воронкин

> таки есть чего у уважаемых почитать/посмотреть на тему "Бухгалтерия Государственного Учреждения 8" ?


http://www.unibytes.com/WFIyivzu_KUB
http://www.unibytes.com/2kk62sVHj1EB
http://www.unibytes.com/fZJ7hl4AGg-B

----------

Alexeym1980 (17.03.2012), d5ce3e (27.01.2012), VsPerm (07.04.2012), фомс (28.04.2012)

----------


## Котова

Готовиться к экзамену Специалист-консультант ЗУП
нужно по книгам Гаряниной, Харитонова

Серия проф. работа

http://www.unibytes.com/YIK3xPWNjiUB

----------


## Столяр С.

Повтор сообщения - с этого обменника качать намного легче

Для изучающих конфигурацию «Бухгалтерия Предприятия»

В указанном файле:
1. Методички с учебных курсов
Бухгалтерия с самого начала
Бухгалтерия (пользовательские режимы)
Внедрение БП 8
Решение задач бухгалтерского учета
НДС:Сложные вопросы исчисления и уплаты
2. Документация из комплекта поставки
Руководство пользователя
Руководство по ведению учета
3. Книги
Харитонов, Чистов – Учет ОС
Молчанов – Налоги за 14 дней
Жуков – НДС в 1С за 4 шага
4. Учебные материалы
Бухгалтерский учет по налогу на прибыль (ПБУ 18/02)
5. Сертификация
Комплект вопросов для ПРОФ 
Сборник задач для Специалист-консультант
6. Конфигурация 
БП 2.0.30.8

http://www.unibytes.com/U2mYyQ97aoYB

P.S. Кое-какие методички старые, но для начальной учебы это лучше. 
Раньше материал преподносился попроще. 

http://www.unibytes.com/PxXs.mrRJlQB

Добавлена книга Проф. работа (касса, банк)

----------

lklklk (05.02.2012)

----------


## Mixmaister

Уважаемые, кто может поделиться материалом: хотелось б посмотреть видеокурс по УТ 10 или 11 !!

----------


## d7k13

*Воронкин*,ссылки не рабочие

----------


## Столяр С.

C.A. Харитонов Д.В. Чистов

Серия - Секреты профессиональной работы с «1С:Бухгалтерией 8» 
1. БАНК И КАССА 
2. УЧЕТ ОСНОВНЫХ СРЕДСТВ
3. УЧЕТ ПРОИЗВОДСТВЕННЫХ ОПЕРАЦИЙ

http://www.unibytes.com/bcy0TQVXiUwB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/g96i...фф.rar.html

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...фф.rar.html

----------

DXMM (20.04.2012), EVB (14.05.2012), NikAntonina (24.03.2012)

----------


## ГаZUPин

Все, что есть в свободном скачивании о ЗУП'е в одном месте 

Программное обеспечение

1. Конфигурация ЗУП 2.5_43.3
 2. Обновления (актуальные на дату поста) №№ 44.1 и 45.3

Сертификация 1С:Профессионал

1.Комплект вопросов, январь 2010
 2. Тренировочная база тестов по ПРОФу

Сертификация 1С:Специалист-консультант

1. Сборник вопросов, октябрь 2010
 2. Сборник вопросов, май 2011
 3. Воронкин «Учебные материалы для подготовки к экзамену 
1С:Специалист-консультант по конфигурации ЗУП»

Методические материалы к сертифицированным курсам

1. Внедрение 1С:ЗУП, апрель 2011
 2. Использование конфигурации ЗУП (Пользовательские режимы)
 3. Конфигурирование в 1С:Предприятие. Решение расчетных задач.
 4. Справочник консультанта по подсистемам : «Расчет зарплаты» и «Кадровый учет»

Курсы

1. Видеокурс 1С ЗУП 8.1 2011 г. 

Литература

1. Грянина, Харитонов (серия Секреты профессиональной работы»)
 «Введение в конфигурирование»
 «Управление персоналом»
 «Расчеты по оплате труда»
 2. Харитонов «Настольная книга по оплате труда»
 3. Медведева «1С:ЗУП. Первые шаги»
 4. Севостьянов «1С:ЗУП 8.0»

Преподаватель СЦО по конфигурации ЗУП

1. Методические материалы. Дистанционный тренинг для преподавателя СЦО
 2. Тесты по методике курса
 3. Тесты на применение типовой конфигурации
 4. Вопросы слушателей

Программистам 

1. Методические материалы с курса ЦСО «Конфигурирование в 1С:Предприятие. 
Решение расчетных задач».
 2. Павел Чистов, запись вебинара «Расчетные механизмы в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.2».
 3. Насипов Фарит, Гилев Евгений «Расчетная задача».

Размер 1.94 Гб, много – зато все и сразу…

http://www.unibytes.com/R5JYe2QrCdUB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/g96i...?УП.rar.html

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...?УП.rar.html

----------

EVB (14.05.2012)

----------


## safer

Господа , поделитесь  пожалуйста коробочными книгами по УПП и УТ

----------


## alex197

Видеокурс - Профессиональный бухгалтерский и налоговый учет в 1С:Бухгалтерии (редакции 2.0).Файл не скачивается,пишет,что архив поврежден или имеет неправильный формат.

----------


## Столяр С.

Книга - Харитонов "Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет"

http://www.unibytes.com/PL99KrNWZsUB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/g96i...ет.djvu.html

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...ет.djvu.html

----------

EVB (14.05.2012), lklklk (20.04.2012), NikAntonina (24.03.2012)

----------


## Котова

Книга - Чистов "Хозяйственные операции в компьютерной бухгалтерии"

http://www.unibytes.com/AekCSzuX_TgB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/g96ixdM ... FElaZ_-BB/Чистов-Хозяйственные-операции.djvu.html

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S8Cq ... NfF-1ptNE/Чистов-Хозяйственные-операции.djvu.html

----------

EVB (14.05.2012)

----------


## striimii

> Уважаемые, кто может поделиться материалом: хотелось б посмотреть видеокурс по УТ 10 или 11 !!


Лучше что-то одно. УТ10 и УТ11 всё-таки разные вещи несмотря на одинаковое название и преемственность версий.

В УТ11 многое сделано иначе и ключевые вещи (особенно ценообразование) слегка несовместимы со знаниями по УТ10.




> Видеокурс - Профессиональный бухгалтерский и налоговый учет в 1С:Бухгалтерии (редакции 2.0).Файл не скачивается,пишет,что архив поврежден или имеет неправильный формат.


Должно быть что-то одно: или не скачивает или скачался и пишет, что битый.

----------


## Котова

Видеосеминар: Основные средства. Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет.

Программа семинара: 
Понятие основного средства в бухгалтерском и налоговом учете 
Документальное оформление основных средств 
Понятие инвентарного объекта 
Учет компьютера 
Учет непроизводственного имущества 
Порядок формирования первоначальной стоимости основных средств в бухгалтерском и налоговом учете 
Приобретение основного средства 
Основные средства, полученные по договору дарения (безвозмездно) 
Основные средства, внесенные в счет вклада в уставный капитал 
Безвозмездное пользование 
Основные средства, выявленные в результате инвентаризации 

http://www.unibytes.com/nkhiP197Ln0B 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/11Ph...тв-.rar.html

----------

EVB (14.05.2012), piyavv piyavv (06.03.2012)

----------


## Котова

Видеосеминар - Новое в порядке ведения кассовых операций

http://www.unibytes.com/FaRwI0JpZYIB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/R4eh0Dy ... JA8CrGwBB/БП-видеосеминар-Новое-в-порядке-ведения-кассовых-операций-.avi.html

----------

EVB (14.05.2012), piyavv piyavv (06.03.2012)

----------


## lekhaplaton

помогите пожалуйста если есть у кого материалы, видео по бухгалтерии государственного уч. буду признателен если ссылку скинете.

----------


## HankSerg

Добрый день. Перекачал кучу инфы, но либо программирование, либо пустышка. Мне надо книгу либо видео ведения учёта в 1с 8.2, самые простые операции, услуги, проведение выписок из банков, составление отчетности по декларации по прибыли.

----------


## zhasex

очень ищу самоучители по зарплате бюджетного учреждения, желательно работа от ввода даных до сдачи отчетности на примере организации!

----------


## NataZam

Друзья, может быть кто-то уже является счастливым обладателем этого обучающего курса? http://www.profbuh1c.ru/ Самоучитель 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.2 Только для Бухгалтера! Обошла весь Интернет, везде только неполные демонстрационные версии по 600мб. Полная должна быть примерно 2.5Гб. Подскажите, если кто-то уже нашел.

----------


## Arwina

Добрый день,Подскажите где можно найти самоучитель по рарусу: Альфа АвтоИИ

----------


## LSN

Ссылки не работают. Скачать или дабы просмотреть документ не возможно!!!

----------


## rasskaz_2012

Спасибо!

----------


## letvipdep

* Введение в конфигурацию. Секреты профессиональной работы с программой 1С: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8.* 
Авторы: Харитонов С.А., Грянина Е.А.
Издательство: 1С
Год: 2007
Страниц: 292
Формат: djvu
Размер: 52,7 Mb
ISBN: 978-5-9677-0656-1
 В учебном пособии подробно, с иллюстрацией на примерах, рассматриваются основы работы с программой "1С: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8" (редакция 2.5), действия по подготовке информационной базы к эксплуатации, сервисные возможности конфигурации для решения задач управления персоналом и расчета заработной платы. Пособие адресовано широкому кругу читателей. Оно будет полезно работникам различных служб организаций и предприятий - от службы управления персоналом и руководителей до работников бухгалтерии, применяющих для автоматизации программу "1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8". Пособие полезно  использовать для изучения программы и подготовки к экзаменам на получение сертификата 1С: Профессионал, 1С: Специалист и 1С: Специалист-консультант по программе "1С: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8". 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**…..**turbobit**…..**sinhro**




 * "Расчеты по оплате труда. Секреты профессиональной работы с «1С: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8»* 
Автор: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С.А.
Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
Год: 2007
Страниц: 604
Формат djvu (rar)
Размер: 115,6 Mb
ISBN: 978-5-9677-0658-5
 В учебном пособии подробно, с иллюстрацией на примерах, рассматриваются основы работы с программой "1С: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8" (редакция 2.5), действия по подготовке информационной базы к эксплуатации, сервисные возможности конфигурации для решения задач управления персоналом и расчета заработной платы. Пособие адресовано широкому кругу читателей. Оно будет полезно работникам различных служб организаций и предприятий - от службы управления персоналом и руководителей до работников бухгалтерии, применяющих для автоматизации программу "1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8". Пособие полезно  использовать для изучения программы и подготовки к экзаменам на получение сертификата 1С: Профессионал, 1С: Специалист и 1С: Специалист-консультант по программе "1С: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8". 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**…..**turbobit**…..**sinhro**




 * "Управление персоналом. Секреты профессиональной работы с программой «1С: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8»* 
Автор: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С.А.
Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
Год: 2007
Страниц: 261
Формат djvu (rar)
Размер: 45,7 Mb
ISBN: 978-5-9677-0869-5
 В пособии подробно, с иллюстрацией на примерах, рассматриваются вопросы использования типового решения "1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8" (редакция 2.5) для автоматизации процессов планирования потребностей в персонале и набора персонала, кадрового делопроизводства, планирования и учета занятости персонала, проведения аттестаций и обучения работников.  В первой главе "Планирование потребности в персонале и набор персонала" описываются средства программы для разработки кадрового плана предприятия и штатного расписания организаций, рассказывается про использование инструмента для набора персонала, рассматриваются возможности программы по учету затрат на привлечение персонала.  Вторая глава "Учет кадров" посвящена вопросам учета кадров предприятия в программе. Предметом этой главы является учет движения кадров как в регламентированном, там и в управленческом учете, а также учет персональных данных работников и ведение воинского учета.  В третьей главе "Планирование и учет занятости персонала" рассматривается использование программы для кадрового учета отсутствия работников, планирования отпусков, планирования занятости работников в мероприятиях, планирования встреч с участием работников и резервирования помещений для проведения мероприятий и встреч. 
Последняя, четвертая глава "Аттестации и обучение" познакомит читателей с аспектами использования подсистем оценки персонала и планирования обучения персонала. Пособие адресовано широкому кругу читателей. Оно будет полезно работникам различных служб организаций и предприятий, в первую очередь службы управления персоналом, руководителей и работников служб кадрового делопроизводства, применяющих для автоматизации программу "1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8". Книга также будет полезна пользователям "1С:Управление производственным предприятием 8" и "1С:Комплексная автоматизация 8" для изучения схем учета, реализованных в этих программных продуктах. 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**…..**turbobit**…..**sinhro**




 * Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в программе «1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8» Практическое пособие. 3 издание: переработанное и дополненное.*
Авторы: Логинов А.Р., Макаренко О.А.
Издательство: «1С-Паблишинг», 
Год: 2008
Страниц: 558
Формат: djvu (rar)
Размер: 16,3 Mb
ISBN 978-5-9677-0748-3 
 В пособии на основе законодательных актов и нормативных документов подробно, с иллюстрацией на примерах, рассматриваются вопросы оформления приема работника на работу, начисления заработной платы, пособий по социальному страхованию и обеспечению, удержаний из заработной платы. Значительное внимание уделено вопросам расчета пособий по временной нетрудоспособности, на период отпуска по беременности и родам и отпуска по уходу за ребенком. На примере программы 1С:3арплата и Управление Персоналом (редакция 2.5) показаны возможности современных информационных технологий для автоматизации учета кадров и расчетов по оплате труда. Пособие адресовано широкому кругу читателей. Оно будет полезно как для бухгалтеров-расчетчиков заработной платы и главных бухгалтеров, так и для руководителей организаций, которые найдут в ней ответы на многие вопросы, связанные с заключением и расторжением трудовых договоров, оплатой труда, условиями труда и отдыха работников в соответствии с Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации. Особый интерес пособие представляет для претендентов на получение сертификата 1С:Профессионал, 1С:Специалист и 1С: Специалист-консультант по программе "1С: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", а также организаций, которые ведут или планируют вести расчеты с персоналом в программе "1С:3арплата и Управление Персоналом".
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**…..**turbobit**…..**sinhro**

----------

rifochka (22.01.2014)

----------


## 1с?

Добрый день! Помогите - нет ли у кого-нибудь обучалки (в любом виде - книга, видео)  1с Торговля и склад 8.2 для совершенных чайников, чтобы начиналось с азов? О-о-о-очень нужно!!!

----------


## Кирилл Н.

Курс – Комплексная автоматизация за 20 часов

Часть 1

http://www.unibytes.com/kI1z0lGlyHYLqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2.../KA-1.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S.../KA-1.rar.html 

Часть 2 

http://www.unibytes.com/Edsj62c0NT4Lqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2.../KA-2.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S.../KA-2.rar.html 

Две части одним файлом

http://www.unibytes.com/qPIAI1EnkZYLqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2...BB/KA.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...7D/KA.rar.html

----------


## ykub00

Ребята, скиньте ссылки на Насипова Игилева

----------


## Zmey78

У кого есть что-нибудь по "Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0"

----------


## zhas

спасибо! хоть чтото по зарплате)

----------


## 39qwer

Не найдено

----------


## Альгадо

> Вложение 625
> 
> Базовый курс по программированию (видеоурок) 
> Знакомство с Платформой 1с 8.2
> 
> В данном пособии рассказывается о конфигурации, платформе 1с 8.2, хорошо подойдёт для начинающих пользователей для того что бы иметь общие понятия о программе и что значят термины употребляемые в 1С 8.2
> Длительность: 6 часов 46 минут
> 
> *Скачать*
> ...


Как я понимаю - ссылки для скачивания просрочены... есть альтернативный способ скачать?

----------


## Nop

Ищу для 8.2.15 самоучители по типу: "я говорю -ты нажимаешь"

----------


## 1с?

---------- Post added at 20:47 ---------- Previous post was at 20:33 ----------

[/COLOR]


> Курс – Комплексная автоматизация за 20 часов
> 
> Часть 1
> 
> http://www.unibytes.com/kI1z0lGlyHYLqw-Us4P3UgBB 
> 
> http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2.../KA-1.rar.html 
> 
> http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S.../KA-1.rar.html 
> ...


Ой, почему-то у меня ни по одной ссылке ничего не скачивается :(

----------


## vova2312

Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого-нибудь методичка по сертифицированному курсу "Регламенттированный учет, основные средства, кадры и заработная плата в программе "1С УПП 8" редакция 1.3.

----------


## Gindji

Люди очень нужна литература по *Управлению торговлей 10 и 11* Помогите ПЛЗ.

----------


## Zmey78

> Люди очень нужна литература по Управлению торговлей 10 и 11 Помогите ПЛЗ.


Вот по Управлению торговлей ред.11:

1С Предприятие 8. Конфигурация 'Управление торговлей'. Редакция 11. Описание.djvu Зеркало 1 Зеркало 2

Сейчас еще добавлю ссылок.

----------

EK_78 (10.06.2012), Gindji (29.05.2012), vittuss (20.08.2012), Люда Л (26.08.2012)

----------


## Gindji

Спасибо огромное за УТ 11. Но очень нужна литература в 1 очередь по 10 редакции. В частности нужно что то вроде Инструкции пользователя.

----------


## Zmey78

> Люди очень нужна литература по Управлению торговлей 10 и 11 Помогите ПЛЗ.


Как и обещал, еще ссылки:

AlexeevUT11.pdf Зеркало 1 Зеркало 2

----------

Gindji (05.06.2012), n_b (29.05.2012), Люда Л (26.08.2012)

----------


## ДмитрийРостов

Демо версия:mad:

----------


## dabro5

*Станислав Митичкин 
*
*Обучение программированию в 1С:Предприятие 8 
*
*(обучающее видео)*

Цель курса — дать полное представление о возможностях настройки  программных продуктов на базе технологической платформы «1С:Предприятие  8.». Главной своей задачей авторы курса считают получение слушателями в  процессе обучения практических навыков конфигурирования и настройки  системы при решении задач всех трех направлений учета: оперативных,  бухгалтерских и расчетных, а также программирования на встроенном языке.

В  курсе отражены все особенности структуры, свойств всех типов объектов, а  также продемонстрированы на сквозных примерах возможности их  использования для разработки конфигурации в целях решения конкретной  учетной задачи. 


*1. Интерфейс*
Описание курса:
- Эргономика
- Главное меню и панели инструментов
- Формы и элементы форм
- Стили
- Языки
- WSH

*Продолжительность*: 4:48 часа


Часть 1. Скачать 
Часть 2. Скачать
Часть 3. Скачать




*2.Работа с запросами* 

Описание курса:

- Сравнение языка запросов 1С:Предприятия 8 и SQL
- Описание механизма работы языка запросов в 1с:Предприятии
- Работа с конструктором запроса
- Описание функций, примеры их использования

*Продолжительность*: 2:03


Часть 1. Скачать 
Часть 2. Скачать



*3.Обмен данными* 

Описание курса:

- Работа с XML
- Планы обмена
- COM

*Продолжительность*: 3:49 ч.


Видео 1. Часть 1 Скачать 
Видео 1. Часть 2 Скачать
Видео 1. Часть 3 Скачать
Видео 2. Часть 1 Скачать
Видео 2. Часть 2 Скачать
Видео 2. Часть 3 Скачать


*4.Отчеты* 

Описание курса:

- Виды макетов 1с 8
- Работа с макетами, использование расшифровки
- Группировки в отчете
- Оформление
- Настройки отчетов для пользователей
- Построитель отчета
- Работа с отчетами УТ
*Продолжительность*: 3:37 ч.

Часть 1. Скачать 
Часть 2. Скачать
Часть 3. Скачать

----------

CritaKano (30.06.2012), ip617 (15.06.2012), kirpich13 (20.11.2012), nik_niz (09.03.2013), pingo (13.06.2012)

----------


## XBRL

К сожалению все ссылки нерабочие просьба по возможности перезалить.:yes:

----------


## Zmey78

> К сожалению все ссылки нерабочие просьба по возможности перезалить.:yes:


Вы это о чем?

----------


## vanok356

Курс – Комплексная автоматизация за 20 часов
ссылки нерабочие

----------


## mishapisoc

*vanok356*,
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3794487

----------

vanok356 (20.06.2012)

----------


## Katarian

Разыскивается "Руководство пользователя Бюджетная отчетность 8" поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Marita

Ваши ссылки уже не работают, перезалейте ПОЖАЛУЙСТА:yes:

----------


## rdv-rb

Ребята, у кого есть хоть, что нидудь по УПП, выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## Sonantis

ВСЕМ привет. Люди добрые подскажите такую штуку. У меня новый бух и не оч. шарит в 1С - много нового для нее и спрашивает есть ли инструкция для бухгалтера по 1С именно. Есть такие тут?

----------


## Dmitron

> ВСЕМ привет. Люди добрые подскажите такую штуку. У меня новый бух и не оч. шарит в 1С - много нового для нее и спрашивает есть ли инструкция для бухгалтера по 1С именно. Есть такие тут?


Проще отправь её на курсы для бух-ов по 1с - 2-3 недели  - и она реально сможет ей пользоваться.
Скачивать и читать книгу - и учиться вживую - разные вещи - не многим дано первое, а второе подходит всем.

----------


## Rada

Доброе время суток! Существует П.Чистов Видеолекция. Работа с запросами. Основы. Я бы скачала с сайта автора, но у меня очень законопослушный правайдер - по постановлению не понять какой инстанции нашего региона закрыл доступ на ресурс Народ.ру. Кто-нибудь выложите эту (а можно не только) эту лекцию Павла Чистова на другой файлообменик. Кнопку "Спасибо" нажму. :)

----------


## Dmitron

> Доброе время суток! Существует П.Чистов Видеолекция. Работа с запросами. Основы. Я бы скачала с сайта автора, но у меня очень законопослушный правайдер - по постановлению не понять какой инстанции нашего региона закрыл доступ на ресурс Народ.ру. Кто-нибудь выложите эту (а можно не только) эту лекцию Павла Чистова на другой файлообменик. Кнопку "Спасибо" нажму. :)


Держи и пользуйся- http://files.mail.ru/TORHVU
PS - А провайдера лучше менять:yes:

----------

lenok20064 (12.12.2012), oleg_karas88 (08.08.2012), pogidaevaa (13.11.2012), Rada (14.07.2012), sashaes (24.07.2012), Tisa (13.07.2012)

----------


## Rada

*Государственные и муниципальные учреждения: учет в 1С: Бухгалтерии государственного учреждения 8 на практических примерах*
Учебные материалы/Е.А. Кадыш, С.Ю. Рыженкова, К.В. Cергеева. Под редакцией К.В. Серrеевой. - Москва ООО «1С-Паблишинг» 2011. - 208с.

В пособии рассматривается порядок ведения учета бюджетными учреждениями, как переведенными, так и не переведенными на субсидии.
Материалы данного пособия будут полезны и казенным и автономным учреждениям, поскольку казен-ные учреждения в своей работе также руководствуются нормативными документами по бюджетному учету и отчетности, а порядок учета автономных учреждений аналогичен учету бюджетных учрежде-ний, переведенных на субсидии.
В пособии представлены практические примеры ведения учета с использованием нового программного продукта «1С:Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8».
Книга может оказать большую практическую помощь бухгалтеру государственного (муниципального) учреждения для ведения качественного учета с применением программного продукта «1С:Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8», а также рекомендуется для использования в учебном процессе и подготовки к аттестациям «1С:Профессионал» и «1С:Специалист-консультант» по прикладному реше-нию «1С:Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8».

*СКАЧАТЬ*

----------

almega (05.10.2012), Pups2010 (20.10.2012)

----------


## mishapisoc

1C:Предприятие 8.3 – новые возможности
- первая («открытая») часть обзора

http://www.spec8.ru/1c-83-new-review-free

----------


## nikolasoft

нужна литература по работе с торговым оборудованием (подключение, настройка).....
Заранее спасибо!!!!!!!

----------


## mishapisoc

*nikolasoft*,
если ставишь дрова атоловские, то atol.ru, я в свое время брал от туда документацию и по ней настраивал подключения для терминала сбора данных

----------


## sergey_irk

Народ очеееень!!! нужно Описание УТ10.3

----------


## chern

ВНИМАНИЕ!   Прошел по ссылке.   AVAST предупреждает об угрозе!

----------


## jedymaster

у кого есть книжка Разработка сложных отчетов в "1С:Предприятии 8.2". Система компоновки данных". Издание 2 (Автор: Хрусталева Елена Юрьевна) ? скиньте пожалуйста, только Издание 2

----------


## Вика3

Господа/товарищи, если у кого есть - поделитесь "коробочными" курсами по 1С:Документооборот и CRM? Благодарность моя границ разумного знать не будет:)

----------


## Кирилл24

Есть видеокурс Самоучитель 1С Бухгалтерия. Только для бухгалтера.Базовый курс! Вячеслав Краснов на сайте который выложен на сайте http://Profbuh1c.ru. Кому нужно, пишите в личку вышлю ссылку на скачку, очень рекомендую данный курс. Полное описание как работать в программе.

----------


## poisonapple

Здесь можно почитать про РАУЗ в УПП. В ближайшее время появятся другие книжки. На подходе "Разработка сложных отчетов на СКД. Издание 2" и остальные книги из серии "профессиональная разработка".

----------

kmail (13.09.2012)

----------


## kudiany

*Alek-nn*, Добрый вечер, если есть возможность загрузить еще раз ссылки на Самоучители по 1С Предприятие 8.2
"Использование расчетных механизмов на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.2" буду Вам очень признательна. Старые не работают. 
kudiany@gmail.com

---------- Post added at 19:21 ---------- Previous post was at 19:18 ----------

*Кирилл24*,Добрый вечер? очень прошу скинуть ссылку на видео курс Самоучитель 1С Бухгалтерия, заранее большое спасибо
kudiany@gmail.com

----------


## evil118

*Кирилл24*, и мне тоже скин пожалуйста

----------


## *Rimma*

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в программе "1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8". Издание 7
Автор: д. э. н., профессор Сергей Александрович Харитонов. 2012 г.


http://mirknig.com/2012/08/19/nastol...7-izdanie.html

----------

Anna Kern (15.10.2012), rifochka (22.01.2014), Прасковья5 (26.10.2012)

----------


## Marita

не знаю как присоединять здесь  файл, скиньте свой е-mail  


> Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в программе "1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8". Издание 7
> Автор: д. э. н., профессор Сергей Александрович Харитонов. 2012 г.
> 
> 
> http://mirknig.com/2012/08/19/nastol...7-izdanie.html

----------


## *Rimma*

*Marita*! Какой файл? Зачем Вам моё мыло? Я не ищу, а выложила ссылку на место, где можно скачать эту книгу безвозмездно!

----------


## Marita

Ваша ссылка не работает, поэтому предложила помощь 


> *Marita*! Какой файл? Зачем Вам моё мыло? Я не ищу, а выложила ссылку на место, где можно скачать эту книгу безвозмездно!

----------


## *Rimma*

*Marita*, простите, но я ТОЛЬКО ЧТО по ней зашла на сайт и открыла скачку через депозит. Вы видимо что-то не так делаете! Всё работает!

----------


## Яна Орлова

yana29-78@mail.ru

----------


## Mixmaister

> C.A. Харитонов Д.В. Чистов
> 
> Серия - Секреты профессиональной работы с «1С:Бухгалтерией 8» 
> 1. БАНК И КАССА 
> 2. УЧЕТ ОСНОВНЫХ СРЕДСТВ
> 3. УЧЕТ ПРОИЗВОДСТВЕННЫХ ОПЕРАЦИЙ
> 
> http://www.unibytes.com/bcy0TQVXiUwB
> 
> ...


ссылочки умерли, можете выложить еще раз?

----------


## Anna Kern

[QUOTE=dabro5;171597]*подборка материалов для подготовки к Профу/Специалисту по УПП*:

сканы методических материалов к оф. курсам по УПП
http://depositfiles.com/files/8p2oacxqe
http://depositfiles.com/files/s3okaz394


от проекта ********, методички и аудио базового курса по учету производства в 1С:УПП
+ немного материалов продвинутого курса (бонусные)
http://depositfiles.com/files/pezgemvxx


<<Инсайдерский>> разбор аттестации на 1С:Специалист по УПП, изначально
записанный для участников Мастер-группы от авторов проекта ********.
В видео описание как проходит экзамен, как выполнять задание, какие
есть <<опасные>> места.
Первая часть - всё ДО производства.
* http://depositfiles.com/files/of3ck23ke
* http://depositfiles.com/files/wwjvait7x
* http://depositfiles.com/files/5vk5sxpfk

Вторая часть <<инсайдерского>> разбора аттестационного задания на
1С:Специалист по УПП - про производство - там максимальное число
подводных камней... Этот разбор аттестационного задания на 1С:Специалист
по УПП изначально записывался для участников Мастер-группы.
* http://depositfiles.com/files/fyu2hgbsr
* http://depositfiles.com/files/gzne2fxlo
* http://depositfiles.com/files/12m105orx[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 07:04 ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 ----------

А можно перезалить по УПП?

----------


## lakomfish

Повторите выкладку по УПП!!!

----------


## Allkzn

Доброго дня всем. 
А есть у кого 
1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия". Редакция 3.0. Руководство по ведению учета ?
или что нибудь подобное  для бухгалтерии 3.0?
лазил-лазил по инету, не нашел. 
Спасибо заранее

----------


## megamonstric

> Повторите выкладку по УПП!!!


присоединяюсь

----------


## Pushast

и я присоединяюсь :)
Скажите, кто-нибудь видел курсы по УПП "Умное предприятие"?
Уфа издает...

----------


## Эльмира

Здравствуйте у кого нибудь есть курсы с plan-fact.ru Полный курс по бюджетированию в 1С , плиззз очень нужна..... ((((

----------


## gerey

Нет ли у кого книжки Разработка сложных отчетов в "1С:Предприятии 8.2". Система компоновки данных". Издание 2 (Автор: Хрусталева Елена Юрьевна) ? скиньте пожалуйста, только Издание 2

----------


## Pushast

> Здравствуйте у кого нибудь есть курсы с plan-fact.ru Полный курс по бюджетированию в 1С , плиззз очень нужна..... ((((


тож хочу!
а это вообще откуда?
и вопрос- а R-Keeper + 1с - с таким сталкивались?

----------


## Эльмира

Нет не сталкивалась. очень нужен КУРС, нарооодддд  Полный курс по бюджетированию в 1С плизззз скиньте сюда отблагадарюююю  ilias.el_@mail.ru

----------


## kamar821

Видеокурс "Как навести порядок в товарном учете и в базе 1С" 
http://sib-digital.ru/free/index3.html

----------

Marat1967 (28.11.2012), sergey_irk (03.12.2012)

----------


## gerey

Кто может помочь найти литературу по Конструктор курсов (редакция 2.0)

----------


## donbass

У кого есть комплект вопросов для подготовки к ПРОФ по платформе 8. Поделитесь  плз

----------


## Igor_19

Кто заинтересован в приобретении "Мастер-классов" Ольги Шерст http://www.********.ru/ и "Профучет в 1С:ЗУП" Елены Гряниной http://www.********.ru/zup-salesweek/ , присоединяйтесь к складчинам на "Складчик.ком": http://skladchik.com/threads/Секреты...ТЕРА.2997/ и http://skladchik.com/threads/Професс...лом-8.2888/

----------


## kamar821

Видеокурс "Торговый учет для Чайников". Для тех, кому тяжко осваивать 1С Управление торговлей 8 (или други товароучетные проги). Тут самые основы, которые ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО ЗНАТЬ перед тем, как изучть курсы пользователей 1С УТ.
http://sib-digital.ru/free/index2.html

---------- Post added at 18:23 ---------- Previous post was at 18:20 ----------

Пошаговые инструкции по конфигурации 1С Управление торговлей 8. http://www.sib-digital.ru/free/instrukt.html

---------- Post added at 18:24 ---------- Previous post was at 18:23 ----------

Видеокурс "Марафон вопросов по 1С Управление торгвлей 8". Разбор многих заковыр-вопросов. Очень полезная вещица. Скачивайте пока бесплатно: http://www.sib-digital.ru/free/marafon.html

----------

1C_nik (22.11.2012), Dmitron (16.11.2012), sergey_irk (03.12.2012)

----------


## murik_mur

бухгалтерия 3.0 Казахстан описание конфигурации или руководство пользователя, у кого есть скиньте плиз!!

----------


## Sema76

Да, перезалейте!!!

----------


## kivlar

я бы уже начал удалять на месте модеров тех, кто рекламирует свои платные курсы

----------


## piyavv

> я бы уже начал удалять на месте модеров тех, кто рекламирует свои платные курсы


Полностью поддерживаю!

----------


## Liah82

Ищу Руководство пользователя по 1с: Общепит (не Рарус)

----------


## Santer123

> Добрый день! Помогите - нет ли у кого-нибудь обучалки (в любом виде - книга, видео)  1с Торговля и склад 8.2 для совершенных чайников, чтобы начиналось с азов? О-о-о-очень нужно!!!


И мне очень нужно, отправьте пожалуйста!

----------


## kamar821

> я бы уже начал удалять на месте модеров тех, кто рекламирует свои платные курсы


Халявку любят все! Вопрос, кто-то г. рекламирует, а кто нет. Если материал, пусть платен, но от него будет толк, чего его удалять-то. Привыкли блин все просто так скачивать, а че заплатить нету денег-то?

----------


## megamonstric

точно! надо этого камара забанить!

----------

Nikor (07.05.2013)

----------


## [nik-nik]

> я бы уже начал удалять на месте модеров тех, кто рекламирует свои платные курсы


правильно. В топку рекламщиков

----------


## kamar821

> точно! надо этого камара забанить!


Удачи!

---------- Post added at 17:42 ---------- Previous post was at 17:40 ----------




> правильно. В топку рекламщиков


В топку халявщиков!

----------


## [nik-nik]

*kamar821*,

не флудите. должен быть выбор и место. нефиг писать рекламу в местах для этого не предназначенных! Иди и барыгуй в отдельном топике.

----------


## kamar821

> *kamar821*,
> 
> не флудите. должен быть выбор и место. нефиг писать рекламу в местах для этого не предназначенных! Иди и барыгуй в отдельном топике.


покажи мне что я платного разместила, я размещала ссылки на бесплатные материалы по одинэсу, вообще-то. И заступилась за тех, кто нормально преподносит полезные и нужные вещи пусть и платные. И не хами так нагло! Халявщиков бесят когда надо хоть сто рублей выложить, аж хамить себе позволяют.

----------


## avddev

Вообще как мне кажется форум предназначен для безвозмездного обмена информацией и помощи, никогда не отказывался бесплатно, выложить то чем обладаю сам, и с удовольствием пользуюсь ссылками без оплаты. Качать платно бы не стал, дело не в 100 рублях и типа денег что ли нет это выражение форумчанина который наверно не сюда попал, вам на другой форум надо. Если хотите еще пример такого же форума в котором денег не берут то посмотрите на ru-board. com. Там есть вещи которые стоят больших денег, но их там не продают. Смысл свободного сообщества котором представлен и данный форум, все таки обмен и партнерство на безвозмездной основе, не не продажа контента права на который даже не принадлежат выкладывающему их для скачивания. Поэтому присоединяюсь к критике в ваш адрес.

----------


## DDLady

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите пож. где взять базы для 1С 8: Управл.торговлей,  конфигуратор есть, на сайте можно скачать базу...но нет пароля-логин (только 
после рег.продукта)..не сильно в этом разбираюсь..нужно просто для самообучения на дом ПК., помогите ктонить..а то тут все ссылки битые

----------


## Mixmaister

> Доброго времени суток! Подскажите пож. где взять базы для 1С 8: Управл.торговлей,  конфигуратор есть, на сайте можно скачать базу...но нет пароля-логин (только 
> после рег.продукта)..не сильно в этом разбираюсь..нужно просто для самообучения на дом ПК., помогите ктонить..а то тут все ссылки битые


Если у вас установлена платформа, то сами конфигурации можете скачать в соответствующем разделе форума: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...B%D0%9A%D0%98-!!!

----------

DDLady (10.01.2013)

----------


## DDLady

> Если у вас установлена платформа, то сами конфигурации можете скачать в соответствующем разделе форума


честно говоря я сама не знаю что у меня установлено..открываю там нужно нажать или 1С или конфигуратор..и так и так попадаешь в конфиг

---------- Post added at 14:48 ---------- Previous post was at 14:44 ----------

еще хотела спросить..базу установить так же как и в 7.7? а то я только в семерке знаю

----------


## avddev

Ну суть такая же как и в 7.7 но существуют различия в обновлении. Но установка базы происходит немного по другому. Конечно это смотреть надо как делается. У каждого свои методы. Самое наверно простое это попытаться скачать установку конфигурации которая вам нужна и ее распаковав можно на рабочий стол запустить через появившийся значок. Затем скачать платформу установить и запустить ее (здесь возникнут проблемы т к лицензии у вас нету надо платформу каким то образом запустить об этом много написано в соответс ветке) далее платформа вам предлагает создать новую базу вы соглашаетесь она сама должна найти установку конфигурации создать папку с базой и коротко все.

----------

DDLady (10.01.2013)

----------


## DDLady

Млин..как всё запутано... мне на курсах 1С: 7.7 делал эску для тренировки дома за 500 р...теперь везде уже нужна восьмёрка... наверное дольше буду мучаться с этими конфигураторами..проще к преподу сходить

----------


## Mixmaister

> честно говоря я сама не знаю что у меня установлено..открываю там нужно нажать или 1С или конфигуратор..и так и так попадаешь в конфиг
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:48 ---------- Previous post was at 14:44 ----------
> 
> еще хотела спросить..базу установить так же как и в 7.7? а то я только в семерке знаю


Выбираете нужную конфигурацию, качаете полную установку /ссылку на ветку форума конфигураций я вам дал, а о том как установить конфигурацию наглядно описано здесь: http://howknow1c.ru/nastroika-1c/ustanovka-1s-82.html

----------

DDLady (11.01.2013)

----------


## DDLady

> Выбираете нужную конфигурацию, качаете полную установку /ссылку на ветку форума конфигураций я вам дал, а о том как установить конфигурацию наглядно описано здесь: http://howknow1c.ru/nastroika-1c/ustanovka-1s-82.html


Спасибо Вам Огромное! Буду пробовать!

----------


## Axelion

Доброго времени суток ув. форумчане. Только один вопрос - с чего посоветуете начать изучение 1С? (С чистого листа так сказать). Ранее с 1С никогда не работал, но вижу эту программу, как одну из наиболее перспективных и востребованных на сегодняйшний день. Мечтаю стать хорошим специалистом и готов приложить максимум усилий и времени. Но увидев на Вашем форуме такое огромное колличество информации - понял, будет еще сложнее, если начать не с начала.
 Заранее спасибо всем, кто сможет дать ответ в виде ссылки или простого названия литературы.

P.S. Я так понял, что 1С версии 7.7 и 8.1 это уже история, поэтому хочу начать сразу с 8.2 Подскажите опытные пользователи - не ошибка ли это? И конечно тысяча извинений если не в той теме отписал или этот вопрос уже ранее задавали...

----------


## DDLady

> Доброго времени суток ув. форумчане. Только один вопрос - с чего посоветуете начать изучение 1С? (С чистого листа так сказать). Ранее с 1С никогда не работал


Доброго времени суток!
Если вы планируете самостоятельно изучать, то сначало нужно разобраться для чего именно, для пользования или вас интересуют уже технические моменты, я могу посоветовать, попробовать просмотерь видеокурсы по 1С, полно в сети, на торрентах и т.д  вот к примеру..  http://nnm-club.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=206516 или вот
http://nnm-club.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=239274, 
http://skladchik.com/threads/%D0%A1%...E%D0%B2-2.953/
Попробуйте поискать что то подходящее именно для вас
Может кто либо что то еще посоветует )))

----------


## DDLady

> Самое наверно простое это попытаться скачать установку конфигурации которая вам нужна.


Если есть 1С:Предприятиe. Технологическая платформа 8.2.17.153 и 1С:Предприятие 8.2.14.528, какая нужна-подойдет конфигурация?
1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" версия 1.3.2.17 
или 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" версия 1.4.1.17

---------- Post added at 12:03 ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 ----------

вообщем немного разобралась...конфигурация версия 1.3.2.17 на платформу 8.2.15

----------


## Axelion

Спасибо DDLady.

----------


## poisonapple

все ссылки рабочие
только что (15 минут назад) скачал установочные файлы для УТ ред. 11.
используйте поиск!

----------


## DDLady

Спасибо, я уже нашла. УТ 11.0.9.15 и УНФ 1.4.4.10

----------


## dabro5

*Название*: Самоучитель 1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2. Только для бухгалтера! Базовый курс
*Автор*: Вячеслав Краснов
*Сайт*: сайт, на котором распространяется материал.
*Год*: 2012
*Формат*: iso
*Размер*: 603 Мб
*Описание*: 

Видеокурс от профессионального бухгалтера, посмотрев который, вы научитесь работать в программе 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2.
65 уроков по 1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2
Вы   бухгалтер или начинающий бухгалтер и Вам крайне важно освоить и   обучиться работе в программе 1С:Бухгалтерия, но Вы в этом ничего не   смыслите, вы не знаете с чего начать, либо знаете совсем мало, то Вы   попали по адресу...
На диске  представлено 6 курсов, которые  составлены в таком порядке, чтобы  пользователю было понятно как работать  в программе. Уникальность курса  состоит в том, что написан он только  для бухгалтера. Ничего лишнего.  Только ведение бухгалтерского учета.
Курсы   составлены таким образом, чтобы бухгалтер, если по каким либо причинам   забыл как проводить ту или иную хозяйственную операцию, смог  просмотреть  необходимый видеоурок и решить возникшую проблему на своем  рабочем  месте в кратчайшие сроки.

Скачать

---------- Post added at 11:53 ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 ----------

*Название*: Профессиональный бухгалтер 1С
*Автор*: Дина Краснова
*Сайт*: http://www.kurs-prof1c.ru/
*Год*: 2013
*Формат*: zip
*Размер*: 59,1 Мб
*Описание*: 

новый бесплатный видео-курс "Профессиональный бухгалтер 1С":

Революционный новый способ изучить 1С. Просто повторяйте за действиями на экране

Рассматриваются все основные операции (основные средства, материалы, товары, касса и составление баланса)

К каждому видео прилагаются схемы, с помощью которых Вы изучите 1С в два раза быстрее

Скачать

----------

gordik2007 (21.02.2013), t-a-v (03.02.2013), zvonok (19.03.2013)

----------


## t-a-v

> *Экспресс-курс по УПП "5 шагов к себестоимости" (2011) (материалы проекта ********):*
> 
> *1 шаг:* 
> 
> Полная книга в PDF, содержит всю теорию курса (все 5 блоков) и домашние задания
> http://depositfiles.com/files/9koujgxre
> 
>     Аудиозапись радиокаста первого блока (50 минут, 8.5 Mb)
> http://depositfiles.com/files/8beqea5yh
> ...


Dabro5  Повторите, пожалуйста, выкладку!

----------


## t-a-v

> «Инсайдерский» разбор *аттестации на 1С:Специалист по УПП*, изначально записанный для участников Мастер-группы от авторов проекта ********. 
> В видео описание как проходит экзамен, как выполнять задание, какие есть «опасные» места. 
> *Первая часть* – всё ДО производства.
> * http://depositfiles.com/files/of3ck23ke
> * http://depositfiles.com/files/wwjvait7x
> * http://depositfiles.com/files/5vk5sxpfk
> 
> *Вторая часть* «инсайдерского» разбора *аттестационного задания на 1С:Специалист по УПП* - про производство – там максимальное число подводных камней… Этот разбор аттестационного задания на 1С:Специалист по УПП изначально записывался для участников Мастер-группы. 
> * http://depositfiles.com/files/fyu2hgbsr
> ...


Dabro5 Повторите, пожалуйста, выкладку!

----------


## t-a-v

> *Название*: Самоучитель 1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2. Только для бухгалтера! Базовый курс
> *Автор*: Вячеслав Краснов
> *Сайт*: сайт, на котором распространяется материал.
> *Год*: 2012
> *Формат*: iso
> *Размер*: 603 Мб
> *Описание*: 
> Видеокурс от профессионального бухгалтера, посмотрев который, вы научитесь работать в программе 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2.
> 65 уроков по 1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2


Dabro5 монтирую виртуальный привод UltraISO.
Запускаю самоучитель. В каждом уроке видно и слышно только первые секунд 40 и всё.
Похоже на диске стоит какая-то защита. Может Вы знаете как её обойти? Спасибо!

----------


## dabro5

> Dabro5 монтирую виртуальный привод UltraISO.
> Запускаю самоучитель. В каждом уроке видно и слышно только первые секунд 40 и всё.
> Похоже на диске стоит какая-то защита. Может Вы знаете как её обойти? Спасибо!


проверил, на самом деле такая фигня,
выходит это демо-версия, где найти таблетку пока не в курсе

----------

t-a-v (08.02.2013)

----------


## dabro5

> Dabro5 монтирую виртуальный привод UltraISO.
> Запускаю самоучитель. В каждом уроке видно и слышно только первые секунд 40 и всё.
> Похоже на диске стоит какая-то защита. Может Вы знаете как её обойти? Спасибо!


проверил, на самом деле такая фигня,
выходит это демо-версия, где найти таблетку пока не в курсе

курсы по упп удалили с файлообменников из-за нарушения каких то правил, заново не заливаются

----------

t-a-v (08.02.2013)

----------


## dabro5

> Dabro5 Повторите, пожалуйста, выкладку!


их удалили с файлообменников, по нарушению каких то правил...
и при чем заново эти файлы почему то не заливаются

----------


## dabro5

> Dabro5 Повторите, пожалуйста, выкладку!


их удалили с файлообменников, по нарушению каких то правил...
и при чем заново эти файлы почему то не заливаются

----------


## сандр

Может есть у кого Видеокурс "1C:Предприятие 8.2. Управление торговлей, ред. 11 с сайта http://kurszop.ucoz.ru/ ?

----------


## сандр

Может есть у кого Видеокурс "1C:Предприятие 8.2. Управление торговлей, ред. 11 с сайта kurszop.ucoz.ru ?

----------


## poisonapple

Литература online для разработчиков на платформе 1С: Предприятие 8: http://langslab.com

----------

alex125it (16.02.2013)

----------


## Mixmaister

> Доброго времени суток ув. форумчане. Только один вопрос - с чего посоветуете начать изучение 1С? (С чистого листа так сказать).


Ну читать книги по 7.7 и 8.1 смысла нет, я посоветую начать с книги  Радченко:  Практическое пособие разработчика : http://v8.1c.ru/metod/books/book.jsp?id=187 , проработайте ее, затем можно посмотреть видеокурс Павла Чистова либо Евгения Гилева, курс Чистова в свободном доступе, найти я думаю не составит проблемы. ну а дальше - практика.

----------


## Манька911

Пожалуйста, если вдруг есть у кого книга Николай Селищев — 1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.2 поделитесь плиззззз!  А может есть другие самоучители по ЗУП 8.2ИИ
Спасибо!

----------


## s2005s

Коллеги!!! Большая просьба - помогите с поиском - "Комплект типовых нормативных документов по организации делопроизводства и документооборота на базе «1С:Документооборот 8 КОРП»".
Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## maxxik

ссылки не работают

----------


## Little_one

Може быть у кого-нибудь завалялось 2 издание "Расчеты по оплате труда. Секреты профессиональной работы с «1С: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8» 
Автор: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С.А.?
Заранее спасибо

----------


## mr.lefthander

А что сходить на сайт к авторам и в свободном доступе взять файлы религия не позволяет? http://*************.рф/free/  и здесь http://www.********/free-content

----------


## damon1978

Коллеги, присоединяюсь к просьбе *s2005s*, помогите с поиском - "Комплект типовых нормативных документов по организации делопроизводства и документооборота на базе «1С:Документооборот 8 КОРП»".

----------


## Rada

> Може быть у кого-нибудь завалялось 2 издание "Расчеты по оплате труда. Секреты профессиональной работы с «1С: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8» 
> Автор: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С.А.?
> Заранее спасибо


Попробуйте вот здесь

----------


## Viger

Кто-нибудь может выложить какой-нибудь неплохой курс(желательно видео) по конвертации данных. Интересует прежде всего перенос начальных остатков с ее помощью и обмен между двумя нетиповыми конфами.

----------


## kokkosiki

Добрый день, не могли бы вы еще раз выложить. Ссылки не работают((

----------


## Гульнара14

хорошая тема

----------


## Spiraltist

> Коллеги, присоединяюсь к просьбе *s2005s*, помогите с поиском - "Комплект типовых нормативных документов по организации делопроизводства и документооборота на базе «1С:Документооборот 8 КОРП»".


тоже присоединяюсь к данной просьбе

----------


## Alexkonrad

> Кто-нибудь может выложить какой-нибудь неплохой курс(желательно видео) по конвертации данных. Интересует прежде всего перенос начальных остатков с ее помощью и обмен между двумя нетиповыми конфами.


Вот:
1. *Бесплатные видео уроки Евгения Гилева по Конвертации данных 2.1* в 1С 8 
Для удобного скачивания все видеоуроки свёл в один архив. 
Скачать (520 МБ)  - Турбобит

2.* Видеокурс 1С:Предприятие 8.2: Средства интеграции и обмена данными* (подробная программа) 
Цитата из описания "Во время обучения Вы узнаете общие принципы работы с различными видами файлов и документов и научитесь использовать технологии OLE, COM, XML и XDTO. Также подробно изучите непосредственно саму конфигурацию «конвертация данных». "
Скачать (614 МБ)  - Турбобит 

3. И,наконец, попался недавно на глаза *бесплатный курс по конвертации данных от пользователя infostart*
У него на сайте выложено в виде роликов: смотреть 

---------- Post added at 09:32 ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 ----------




> Добрый день, не могли бы вы еще раз выложить. Ссылки не работают((


*Пожалуйста,- ссылки на вебинар Чистова по расчетным механизмам*: 
1. Скачать базы к вебинарам (237 КБ) 
2. Скачать вебинар Chistov_RaschetnieMex.rar (539 МБ)

----------


## Юлия Белова

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста, помогите найти беспл. самоучитель/курсы по 1С: Бухгалтерия предприятия версия 8.2 (для пользователя).

----------


## Alexkonrad

> Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста, помогите найти беспл. самоучитель/курсы по 1С: Бухгалтерия предприятия версия 8.2 (для пользователя).


Welcome !

*Самоучитель 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.2. Базовый курс Краснова В.* - Подробнее. Скачать.

*Боровой - Бухгалтерский учёт. От начала учёта, до составления баланса* (2012, более 11 часов видео) - Подробнее. Скачать.

----------

Andy_Sv (28.08.2013), t-a-v (04.05.2013), Арина (25.08.2013)

----------


## Елена 5

Здравствуйте, помогите ,пожалуйста, найти самоучитель или книги по 1С вер.8.2 Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения ? Очень нужно !!!

----------


## Jivchic

> 1С:Предприятие: Библиотека на диске наиболее пользующихся спросом книг по 1С + Видео-курсы ЧАСТЬ-2


файл удален, перезалейте пожалуйста

----------


## Alexkonrad

Надыбал кой чего, может, понадобится кому



Видеокурсы А.Кузнецова

*Разработка управляемого интерфейса в 1С 8.2* (полное описание)
8-часовой (5 дней) насыщенный видеокурс  от Артёма Кузнецова. Скажем так, для новичков в 1С 8.2 данный курс будет особенно полезен. Для кого-то данный курс будет повторением и закреплением пройденного.
Формат видео: 1280х720
В каждом архиве так же презентация данного дня и выгрузка ИБ
Скачать день 1 (330 МБ) 
Скачать день 2 (396 МБ) 
Скачать день 3 (469 МБ)
Скачать день 4 (409 МБ)
Скачать день 5 (377 МБ)

*Видеокурс Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С 8.2* (подробное описание)
Глубокий видеокурс, посвященный разработке и оптимизации запросов в 1С 8.2,  длительностью около 8 часов, разбитый на 5 частей от Артёма Кузнецова.
Курс состоит из 5 частей.
Качество картинки: 1280х720, звук 44кГц
Формат видео: mp4

Скачать часть 1 (274 МБ) 
Скачать часть 2 (384 МБ)
Скачать часть 3 (390 МБ) 
Скачать часть 4 (416 МБ)
Скачать часть 5 (358 МБ)

----------

Andy_Sv (27.08.2013), Gal.tim (02.07.2013), iox99 (23.06.2013), lekhaplaton (12.06.2013), Nikor (17.06.2013), stol6 (02.10.2013), Tashka (05.09.2013)

----------


## сандр

По Управлению торговлей 11 обучающее видео для пользователей так и нет.Такое впечатление что тут все асы в 1с.

----------


## сандр

sergey_irk
24.01.2012, 00:32
 Очень  разыскивается видео от Интерактивный обучающий курс "1С:Управление торговлей 8". Редакция 11. Основные принципы работы с программой".
  Очень  разыскивается видеокурс "1C:Предприятие 8.2. Управление торговлей, ред. 11
с сайта   http://kurszop.ucoz.ru/ ? Нужны уроки начиная с 6-го.

----------


## ferz180685

Добрый день!
Работаю сервис-инженером, решил расти по профессии в сторону программирования.

Прошерстил эту часть форума, нашел много на мой взгляд интересных книг но у большинства нужно перезаливать файлы.

Все же, опытным программистам виднее какие книги лучше прочесть.

Подскажите какие книги лучше читать если я полный ноль в программировании. Скажем так что-то типа азбуки для начала.

Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Nikor

> sergey_irk
> 24.01.2012, 00:32
>  Очень  разыскивается видео от Интерактивный обучающий курс "1С:Управление торговлей 8". Редакция 11. Основные принципы работы с программой".
>   Очень  разыскивается видеокурс "1C:Предприятие 8.2. Управление торговлей, ред. 11
> с сайта   http://kurszop.ucoz.ru/ ? Нужны уроки начиная с 6-го.


Могу предложить посмотреть "Гилев УТ11 Быстрый старт 2013" тоже видео уроки разбитые на 7 дней, по часу в день. И это бесплатно и без регистрации. Кому лень поискать ссылку могу дать в личку с условием потом поделиться с другими.

----------


## Alexkonrad

> Могу предложить посмотреть "Гилев УТ11 Быстрый старт 2013" тоже видео уроки разбитые на 7 дней, по часу в день. И это бесплатно и без регистрации. Кому лень поискать ссылку могу дать в личку с условием потом поделиться с другими.


Вы меня извините за сердобольство, но они в этой ветке форума уже освещены
Видеокурс "УТ 11 - быстрый старт" от Евгения Гилёва

----------


## сандр

> Могу предложить посмотреть "Гилев УТ11 Быстрый старт 2013" тоже видео уроки разбитые на 7 дней, по часу в день. И это бесплатно и без регистрации. Кому лень поискать ссылку могу дать в личку с условием потом поделиться с другими.


Спасибо это есть. По программированию приблизительно 100 гбайт есть . Но программировать не для меня . Смотрю эти разумные лекции и засыпаю. Нужно видео уровня пользователя . Настроить под клиента этикетки и ценники переоценка товара и т.д.

----------


## ferz180685

Спасибо всем огромное. Скачаю, посмотрю.

----------


## Мария333

у кого - нибудь есть ссылки для скачивания программы 1С: Предприятие 8.2 версия 11?

----------


## vovakent

> у кого - нибудь есть ссылки для скачивания программы 1С: Предприятие 8.2 версия 11?


 nowa.cc форум. там есть.

----------


## VeRkA4

Пожалуйста, есть у кого-нибудь видеоурок: Самоучитель 1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2 (2012) для бухгалтеров? дайте ссыль для скачивания.

----------


## actros

ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ,ОЧЕНЬ НУЖЕН САМОУЧИТЕЛЬ ПО 1С-РАРУС УПРАВЛЕНИЕ АВТОТРАНСПОРТОМ 8.2

----------


## www.velikanova

Добрый день! Первый раз пользуюсь таким сайтом, поэтому извините, если что не так. Умоляю! Подскажите, где можно скачать "1С: Предприятие 8.2. Самоучитель Видеоуроки". Ну хоть что-нибудь, чтоб получиться работать!! Пожалуйста!

----------


## lixaya

В поиске чего-нибудь по написанию запросов RLS прав доступа. Ищу везде где только можно, кучу книг просмотрел, везде вскольз упоминается. Реальных примеров очень мало. Если кто-то знает что почитать, хотя бы название книги укажите.

----------


## Ольга1304

поделитесь пожалуйста

Новейший самоучитель по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 - Засорин С.В.

Наглядный самоучитель 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.1+ CD-ROM - А. Г. Жадаев

1С: Бухгалтерия 8.1 и быстрый переход с 1С: Бухгалтерии 7.7 + CD-ROM - М. К. Бейлин

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## newmetoda

> Добрый день!
> Работаю сервис-инженером, решил расти по профессии в сторону программирования.
> 
> Прошерстил эту часть форума, нашел много на мой взгляд интересных книг но у большинства нужно перезаливать файлы.
> 
> Все же, опытным программистам виднее какие книги лучше прочесть.
> 
> Подскажите какие книги лучше читать если я полный ноль в программировании. Скажем так что-то типа азбуки для начала.
> 
> Заранее огромное спасибо!!!


Почитай
М.Г.Радченко 1C Предприятие 8.2 Практическое пособие разработчика
посмотри видео уроки Гилева и Чистова 
а дальше больше придется учиться учиться учиться

----------


## Аннная

Не могу скачать, очень нужно!!! Что делать? ((((((

----------


## Уфа

Ребят очень нужна любая информация по 1С-рарус, предприятие 8-общепит и по ресторану. Самоучители, видео, хоть чтото!

---------- Post added at 13:29 ---------- Previous post was at 13:23 ----------

[QUOTE=Barni;126627]*1С:Предприятие: Библиотека на диске наиболее пользующихся спросом книг по 1С + Видео-курсы* ( ЧАСТЬ-1 )


*shareflare.net*

Файл не найден, не могли бы перезалить, пожалуйста?!

----------


## chel

Не хотите перерывать сотни страниц форумов и файлообменников в поисках по учебным материалам по 1С?
Обращайтесь - помогу! В наличие множество различных курсов по администрированию, конфигурированию и сопровождению 1С.
Есть также материалы по Альфа Авто ред.4 и ред.5.
Всем заинтересованных жду в личке.

----------

rUffi (13.11.2013)

----------


## Fox_ik

[QUOTE=Уфа;340544]Ребят очень нужна любая информация по 1С-рарус, предприятие 8-общепит и по ресторану. Самоучители, видео, хоть чтото!

---------- Post added at 13:29 ---------- Previous post was at 13:23 ----------




> *1С:Предприятие: Библиотека на диске наиболее пользующихся спросом книг по 1С + Видео-курсы* ( ЧАСТЬ-1 )
> 
> 
> *shareflare.net*
> 
> Файл не найден, не могли бы перезалить, пожалуйста?!


Тоже очень нужна книга по Общепиту 8. Выложите, пожалуйста, у кого хоть что-нибудь есть.

----------


## freud

обновите ссылки  устарели "Использование расчетных механизмов на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.2"

----------


## arhipovei

Есть также материалы по Альфа Авто ред.4 и ред.5.: отправь пожалуйста на arhipovei@mail.ru

----------


## AzzazeL

> Бонусы записаны в формате AVI, с использованием кодека TSCC, для просмотра видео этот кодек должен быть установлен в системе.
> 
> 
> 
> *Бонус 1 – Нулевой блок базового курса по программированию 8.2*
> 
> Вышел в июне 2010 года – теперь этот модуль, естественно, обновлен.
> 
> Длительность: 6 часов 46 минут
> ...




Перезалейте, пожалуйста

----------

Аннета (03.03.2014)

----------


## mr.lefthander

> Перезалейте, пожалуйста


А сходить к авторам и взять в свободном доступе?  http://*************.рф/free/  не судьба? :blush:

----------


## otello

Добрый день. У кого есть литература по 1с:БГУ? Дайте ссылку плиз...

----------


## dabro5

> Перезалейте, пожалуйста


здесь

---------- Post added at 15:25 ---------- Previous post was at 15:23 ----------




> Добрый день. У кого есть литература по 1с:БГУ? Дайте ссылку плиз...


по БГУ есть материалы здесь

---------- Post added at 15:27 ---------- Previous post was at 15:25 ----------




> обновите ссылки  устарели "Использование расчетных механизмов на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.2"


можно найти здесь

---------- Post added at 15:27 ---------- Previous post was at 15:27 ----------

*Базовый видео курс по 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.2 редакция 3.0 [2013, mp4] + практикум курса для закрепления  материала*


*Скачать*

Автор: Компания "Мой учет"
Продолжительность: 2ч. 02 мин.
Качество: хорошее
Формат: mp4 (rar)
Язык: Русский
Описание:  Курс содержит следующие разделы:
Подготовка информационной базы
    Как устроена программа (00:01:29)
    Настройка параметров учета (00:07:33)
    Ввод сведений об организации (00:03:05)
    План счетов (00:04:57)
Первоначальное заполнение справочников
    Справочник контрагенты (00:05:22)
    Справочник номенклатурные группы (00:02:12)
    Ввод сведений о номенклатуре (00:03:38)
    Установка цен номенклатуры (00:03:00)
    Ввод сведений о складах (00:01:51)
    Регистрация подразделений (00:03:02)
Ввод начальных остатков
    Ввод остатков. Ввод остатков ОС (00:09:34)
    Ввод остатков по счетам 41; 50; 60 (00:06:00)
Учет кассовых операций
    Расход наличных ДС (00:03:19)
    Авансовый отчет (00:05:00)
    Поступление наличных ДС, Кассовая книга (00:03:51)
Учет торговых и банковских операций
    Поступление товаров и услуг(00:03:22)
    Поступление дополнительных расходов (00:03:31)
    Платежное поручение(00:03:07)
    Списание безналичных ДС (00:06:26)
    Счет на оплату покупателю (00:02:23)
    Поступление безналичных ДС (00:02:45)
    Реализация товаров и услуг (00:02:24)
Учет основных средств
    Поступление оборудования (00:06:55)
    Принятие к учету (00:04:41)
Учет материалов и производства
    Передача материалов производство    (00:03:09)
Зарплата и кадровый учет
    Ввод сведений о сотрудниках (00:07:54)
    Начисление зарплаты (00:01:58)
    Выплата зарплаты    (00:02:37)
Завершение периода
    Закрытие месяца (00:02:13)
    Проверка последовательности проведения документов (00:01:18)
    Регламентированная отчетность (00:03:25)

----------

Nikor (24.02.2014), otello (12.03.2014), Ольга1304 (22.02.2014)

----------


## dabro5

*Павел Чистов.*

*Подготовка программистов по Платформе 8.2. Занятие 1**:*

    * О курсе
    * О системе 1С:Предприятие
    * Варианты функционирования системы
          o Файловый вариант
          o Клиент-серверный вариант
    * Создание информационной базы
    * Синтаксис системы
    * Сообщения и предупреждения


*Скачать*


*Подготовка программистов по Платформе 8.2. Занятие 2**:
* 
    * Константы.
    * Создание формы констант.
    * Стандартные команды.
    * Чтение константы, установка заголовка окна.
    * Клиент-серверная архитектура. Вызов функции общего модуля.
    * Справочники.
          o Типы справочников:
                + Обычные.
                + Иерархические.
                + Подчиненные.
          o Создание справочников.
    * Значения заполнения.
    * Проверка заполнения.
    * Перечисления.

*Скачать*


*Подготовка программистов по Платформе 8.2. Занятие 3**:
* 
    * Документы
    * Реквизитный состав документов
    * Создание документов
    * Зависимость реквизитов «Связи параметров выбора»
    * Обработка проверки заполнения
    * Расчет суммы документа
    * Ввод на основании
    * Клиент-серверная архитектура форм


*Скачать*


*Подготовка программистов по Платформе 8.2. Занятие 4**:
* 
    * Регистры
          o Теория
          o Регистры сведений
          o Курсы валют
          o Форма со срезом последних
          o Регистры накопления
          o Остатки товаров
          o Формирование движений
          o Форма с остатками
          o Продажи
          o Формирование движений
    * Интерфейс
          o Создаем интерфейс без подсистем
          o Рабочий стол
          o Подсистемы
          o Продажи
          o Рабочий стол
          o Функциональные опции
          o Складской учет
          o Валютный учет
          o Домашнее задание
          o Закупки


*Скачать*





*Подготовка программистов по Платформе 8.2. Занятие 5**:*



    * Отчеты
    * Отчеты объектной моделью
    * Работа с макетом
    * Запросы
    * Использование консоли запросов для просмотра результата
    * Формирование отчетов при помощи запросов
    * Обращение к данным при помощи запросов
    * Отчет Анализ продаж
    * Использование системы компоновки данных



*Скачать*



*Комплексная подготовка программистов 1С: Предприятие 8.2* 

*Полный курс*

*Полная методичка к курсу "Программирование 8.2"*

*Скачать*

*580 страниц знаний! 

*

---------- Post added at 23:23 ---------- Previous post was at 23:03 ----------

*БАЗОВЫЙ КУРС ПО КОНФИГУРИРОВАНИЮ 


**53 урока, 6 часов видео
**
Вы сможете освоить данный материал – всего за 3 - 5 дней!* Для изучения данного курса Вам вполне достаточно базовых навыков программирования, которые Вы приобрели в институте или на предыдущих версиях платформы 1С:Предприятие. Внимательно изучив курс, Вы получите все необходимое, чтобы начать разрабатывать прикладные решения в Управляемом приложении. Всё, что от Вас требуется – это Ваше желание.
*Видеокурс состоит из десяти тем и 53 уроков. И Вы можете получить этот самоучитель 1С бесплатно, прямо сейчас.*
*Скачать курс одним архивом*
*Пароль на архив training1s.ru*

*Скрытый текст**Курс 1С програмирование состоит из следующих тем:*
*Введение в Конфигурирование 1С 82   * 
что такое  база данных 1С, какие бывают типы баз, что принято называть конфигурацией, а что платформой. Знакомство с тонким клиентом и Web-клиентом. Чем отличается клиент-серврный вариант подключения к базе от файлового, что обозначают  понятия объект метаданных, коллекция, директивы компиляции. Основные элементы встроенного языка, шаблоны текста. Различные варианты запуска программы и создание учебной базу данных.
*Постановка задачи   * 
Постановка  задачи сквозного примера. Подсистемы и основные роли  в системе.  Формирование командного интерфейса управляемого приложения.
*Константы и перечисления*
Менеджер  объекта. Где находится меню «Все функции» управляемого интерфейса (аналог меню Операции обычного приложения). Правила формирования имени объекта, свойства типа данных – Строка.. Первые управляемые формы для констант.  Взаимодействие объектов базы данных и информации, отображаемой в форме объекта. Формирование пользовательского интерфейса.  Чем  отличаются  реквизиты и элементы формы, что такое события и как в системе 1С Предприятие описываются действия, инициируемые  пользователем. Команды формы - первые строчки на встроенном языке.
*Справочники*
Менеджер объекта метаданных, объект, ссылка, выборка, список, динамический список, их методы и свойства. Предопределенные элементы. Синоним стандартного реквизита объекта. Чем отличается иерархия элементов от иерархии элементов и групп. Подчиненный справочник и его свойства. Справочник с табличной частью. Различные варианты группировки и расположения элементов на форме. Обработчики событий для элементов формы. Объектная и табличная модель работы с данными. Обработку с  процедурами чтения и записи данных. Конструктор запросов. Условия, группировки и агрегатные функции в запросе. Различные виды классификации команд, принятые в литературе по программированию в системе 1С Предприятие 8.2.   
Механизм создания и отображения печатных форм. Понятия макета и табличного документа и их свойствами. Группа команд в дереве метаданных "Общие". Печатная форма с помощью конструктора печати. Модуль менеджера объекта.
*Документы*
Приходный и расходный документы, различные модели управления данными документа, свойства и события модуля объекта. Различные приемы обращения к элементам формы и к данным объекта. Создание объектов метаданных копированием. Различные варианты доступа к данным документа. Обработка для демонстрации табличной модели доступа к данным документа. Изучение языка запросов. Формы документов и возможность печати документа с помощью конструктора. Журнал складских документов и дополнительные графы в этом журнале.
*Регистры сведений*
Основные  отличия регистров от изученных ранее объектов метаданных, их свойства, в том числе "подчинение регистратору", создание нового  регистра сведений. Пример ведения учета периодически изменяющихся записей. Новый справочник "Валюты" и периодический регистр сведений "КурсыВалют". Пример записи данных в периодический регистр сведений. Обработка проведения в документе, который является регистратором подчиненного регистра с помощью  конструктора "Движение регистра". Свойство документа - "Движения" и параметры обработчика события "ОбработкаПроведения()" в модуле документа . Произвольная  форму списка  регистра на основе виртуальной таблицы "СрезПоследних" регистра сведений. «Рабочий стол» пользователя. Обработка для демонстрации методов работы с регистром.  Запрос для демонстрации табличной модели с данными регистра. Особенности  использования виртуальных таблиц в запросе.
*Построение учета*
Возможности  системы компоновки данных при создании отчетов. Отчет о закупках товара с помощью конструктора отчетов - без единой строчки  кода. Критерий отбора документов по значению номенклатуры. Командный  интерфейс формы элемента справочника "Номенклатура".
Виды учета, предусмотренные в системе 1С Предприятие:

учет накапливаемых параметров  (остатки и обороты)консолидированный бухгалтерский  учетпериодические расчеты
Объекты,  с помощью которых строятся эти виды учета и схемы учета. Регистры  накопления. Настройка движений созданных документов по регистрам  накопления с помощью конструктора движений. Две функциональные опции, предназначенные для управления свойствами конфигурации. Значения опций  будут храниться в константах. Свойства объекта Планы видов характеристик, предназначенного для хранения различных типов наборов свойств. План видов характеристик "Дополнительные свойства", справочник подчиненный плану и регистр сведений. Связи параметров выбора для ресурса регистра.
*Бизнесс-процессы*
Виды  маршрутизации бизнес-процессов. Новый бизнес-процесс с картой маршрута и задача, с реквизитами адресации, форма задачи и бизнес-процесса.  Необходимые обработчики событий. Обработчик события точки условия в модуле объекта. Механизм работы бизнес-процесса с помощью отладчика.
*Ввод по строке*
Следующие вопросы:

Как настроить "Ввод по  строке" без единой строчки кода?Как использовать метод ПолучитьДанныеВыбора()  в обработке получения данных выбора?Как избежать рекурсии  (зацикливания) при вызове метода менеджера объекта ПолучитьДанныеВыбора()  в обработке данных выбора?Обработка получения данных  выбора. Параметр данные выбора   Рассмотрим задачу  переопределения данных выбора в полях ввода.Определим параметры выбора.Создадим обработчик события  менеджера объекта "ОбработкаПолученияДанных  ыбора()"Как получить данные  выбора?   Решим задачу получения и  изменения данных, предлагаемых системой, для выбора значения.Рассмотрим последовательность  событий, обрабатываемых системой при "Вводе по строке".Создадим обработчики событий на  клиенте: АвтоПодбор и ОкончаниеВводаТекста.
*Запросы*
Основные  понятиями языка запросов: источники данных, поля запроса, поля составного типа и структурой запроса. Обработка с управляемой формой.  Как сохранить изменения в коде перед повторным использованием конструктора. Различные виртуальные таблицы запроса.  Различные виды связей источников данных в запросе. Связь с помощью конструктора. Работа с временными таблицами в запросе и преимущества использования временных таблиц. Обработка, с запросом к  временной таблице без конструктора. Использование  внешних источников  данных в запросе: результат запроса, таблица значений, табличная часть.  Использование  предопределенных данных в запросе. Пакетный запрос с помощью конструктора.

---------- Post added at 23:31 ---------- Previous post was at 23:23 ----------

*Мурадян К.В. Специалист 1С 8 УЧИМСЯ ВМЕСТЕ (видео уроки)*

Автор: Мурадян К.В.
Продолжительность: 4час 59мин. 10сек.
Тип раздаваемого материала: Видеоурок
Стутус распространения: Свободный!
Язык: Русский
Описание: Видео уроки по экзаменационным задачам Специалист 1С 8 платформа.

Введение

*Оперативный учет:

* Задача 1.1 - Часть 1
Задача 1.1 - Часть 2
Задача 1.1 - Часть 3 

Задача 1.2
Задача 1.3

Задача 1.4 - Часть 1
Задача 1.4 - Часть 2
 Задача 1.5

Так же в комплекте:

Конфигурация для просмотра видео уроков (Версия 1.07+интернет браузер v.бета)
Конфигурация на которой приводятся примеры решения задач

---------- Post added at 23:39 ---------- Previous post was at 23:31 ----------

*Открытый курс по СКД.*
Скачать
пароль: http://www.nowa.cc
110 видеоуроков, 5 часов 29 минут… 

*Книга Устройство СКД и примеры использования***
*Скачать* 
Описывается общее устройство системы компоновки данных, рассматривается последовательность и назначение каждого этапа компоновки. 
 Подробно описываются все составляющие схемы компоновки данных, структура отчета и его настроек. Приведен разбор около двух десятков 
 методических примеров, иллюстрирующих устройство и возможности СКД. 
 Формат: pdf
 Размер: 51.3 Мб

*1С.8.2. СКД. Справочник разрабочика*

*Скачать*

*ГЛАВА 1*.
 1. Получение итогов по всем датам в выбранном периоде
 2. Характеристики
 3. Использование категорий
 4. Иерархия
 5. Иерархические группировки
 6. Отбор «В группе»
 7. Набор данных для проверки иерархии
 8. Иерархия детальных записей
 9. Расшифровка
 10. Расчет итогов по полям остатка
 11. Отсутствие в запросе родительских полей измерений
 12. Неправильное заполнение роли полей в наборе данных
 13. Связи наборов данных

*ГЛАВА 2*
 1. Поля
 2. Ресурсы
 3. Параметры
 4. Макеты
 5. Настройки отчета
 6. Работа с СКД средствами встроенного языка

 Название: СКД. Справочник разрабочика
 Формат: pdf
 Размер: 51.2 Мб

*
Курс* *от Дмитрия Салихова 
**Практическое применение системы компоновки данных 

**Скачать*
В данном курсе присутствует как теоретическая, так и практическая  сторона основ (и не только их) работы с компоновкой. По сути, в  небольшом методическом пособии Дмитрия, собрано почти все, с чем  сталкиваются программисты при использовании СКД.

*Что представляет из себя курс?*

Курс  состоит из методического пособия в формате pdf на 63 листах. Главы  пособия оформлены подобно статьям на данном ресурсе. Т.е. теоретеческая  часть, подкрепленная скриншотами.
 Также к курсу прилагается  выгрузка тестовой базы (формат .dt) и внешние отчеты, примеры которых  рассмотрены в методическом пособии.

*Какие вопросы рассмотрены в курсе?*

В курсе рассмотрено все то, что обязан знать  программист, использующий СКД. Рассмотрены примеры от простого отчета  без программирования, до программной работы с расшифровкой и т.д.

Содержание:
- Шаг первый. Простой отчет без кодирования;
- Немного теории. Устройство системы компоновки данных;
- Шаг второй. Работа с параметрами и отборами;
- Шаг третий. Работа с различными наборами данных. Внешние наборы данных;
- Шаг четвертый. Макеты компоновки данных. Создание собственных макетов;
- Шаг пятый. Использование характеристик. Условное оформление. Вычисляемые поля;
- Шаг шестой. Расшифровка

---------- Post added at 23:52 ---------- Previous post was at 23:39 ----------

*1С:Бухгалтерия Государственного Учреждения 8*


*

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе  1С:Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8 с примерами решений 
*
Данное пособие содержит комплект вопросов, используемый при  проведении автоматизированного сертификационного экзамена  1С:Профессионал. В дальнейшем возможно изменение формулировок  вопросов и ответов.
 Основная цель пособия – помочь читателю подготовиться к сдаче  сертификационного экзамена 1С:Профессионал по программе  1С:Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения8.
 Издание будет полезно как пользователям, так и специалистам по  разработке, внедрению и поддержке прикладных решений на технологической  платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.

Издание будет полезно как пользователям, так и специалистам по  разработке, внедрению и поддержке прикладных решений на технологической  платформе 1С:Предприятие 8. 

*Скачать*


*Видеокурс по 1С Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения  [2013, mp4]* 
*+ практикум курса для закрепления  материала* 


*Скачать*


Автор: Компания Мой учет
Продолжительность: 5ч.3 мин.
Качество: хорошее
Формат: mp4 (rar)
Размер: 1,01 Gb
Язык: Русский

Описание: Курс содержит следующие разделы:
Начальное заполнение информационной базы
    Стартовый помощник(00:29:08)
    Справочник учреждения и лицевые счета(00:12:24)
    Справочник сотрудники(00:06:27)
    Справочник контрагенты(00:09:50)
   Общие принципы работы с программой(00:08:27)
Ввод начальных остатков
    Ввод остатков основных средств(00:04:56)
    Ввод остатков по материалам(00:02:36)
    Ввод остатков по лицевому счету(00:01:21)
    Проверка ввода остатков(00:04:30)
Операции по лицевому счету
    План ФХД (00:08:54)
    Кассовое поступление (00:03:24
    Начисление субсидии (00:02:49)
    Заявка на кассовый расход (00:13:35)
    Заявка на наличные(00:06:22)
    Зарплата начисление(00:03:48)
    Заявка на кассовый расход- Налоги(00:07:19)
    Обмен с казначейскими системами(00:06:12)
    Принятое обязательство и План-график финансирования (00:07:46)
Учет кассовых операций
    ПКО (00:07:46)
    РКО (00:05:07)
    Отчет кассира(00:02:46)
    Внесение денежных средств (00:05:43)
    Отчеты по кассе (00:05:29)
    Отчеты по лицевому счету(00:08:47)
Учет материалов
    Покупка материалов(00:07:40)
    Поступление материалов прочее(00:01:39)
    Перемещение материалов(00:02:55)
    Списание материальных запасов(00:06:36)
    Отчеты по материальным запасам(00:03:58)
    Отчет Инвентаризация материалов   (00:06:34)
Учет основных средств
    Покупка основных средств(00:08:57)
    Принятие к учету основных средств(00:13:48)
    Начисление амортизации основных средств(00:02:31)
    Отчеты по основным средствам(00:07:47)
Учет услуг
    Услуги сторонних организаций(00:06:46)
    Акт сверки взаиморасчетов(00:05:06)
    Отчет расчеты с контрагентами(00:03:04)
    Счет(00:05:18)
    Счет-фактура на аванс (00:03:36)
    Акт об оказании услуг и счет фактура выданная(00:05:21)
    Формирование записей книги покупок(00:01:29)
    Книга покупок книга продаж (00:02:24)
Расчеты с подотчетными лицами
    Авансовый отчет и отчеты по подотчетным лицам (00:13:21)
Списание затрат
    Списание затрат по услугам (00:05:56)
Стандартные отчеты
    Стандартные отчеты(00:16:55)
Закрытие периодов и регламентированная отчетность
    Помощник закрытия периодов(00:09:00)
    Регламентированная отчетность(00:05:44)

---------- Post added 23.02.2014 at 00:02 ---------- Previous post was 22.02.2014 at 23:52 ----------

*1С:Бухгалтерия Государственного Учреждения 8*


*

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе  1С:Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8 с примерами решений 
*
Данное пособие содержит комплект вопросов, используемый при  проведении автоматизированного сертификационного экзамена  1С:Профессионал. В дальнейшем возможно изменение формулировок  вопросов и ответов.
 Основная цель пособия – помочь читателю подготовиться к сдаче  сертификационного экзамена 1С:Профессионал по программе  1С:Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения8.
 Издание будет полезно как пользователям, так и специалистам по  разработке, внедрению и поддержке прикладных решений на технологической  платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.

Издание будет полезно как пользователям, так и специалистам по  разработке, внедрению и поддержке прикладных решений на технологической  платформе 1С:Предприятие 8. 

*Скачать*


*Видеокурс по 1С Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения  [2013, mp4]* 
*+ практикум курса для закрепления  материала* 


*Скачать*


Автор: Компания Мой учет
Продолжительность: 5ч.3 мин.
Качество: хорошее
Формат: mp4 (rar)
Размер: 1,01 Gb
Язык: Русский

Описание: Курс содержит следующие разделы:
Начальное заполнение информационной базы
    Стартовый помощник(00:29:08)
    Справочник учреждения и лицевые счета(00:12:24)
    Справочник сотрудники(00:06:27)
    Справочник контрагенты(00:09:50)
   Общие принципы работы с программой(00:08:27)
Ввод начальных остатков
    Ввод остатков основных средств(00:04:56)
    Ввод остатков по материалам(00:02:36)
    Ввод остатков по лицевому счету(00:01:21)
    Проверка ввода остатков(00:04:30)
Операции по лицевому счету
    План ФХД (00:08:54)
    Кассовое поступление (00:03:24
    Начисление субсидии (00:02:49)
    Заявка на кассовый расход (00:13:35)
    Заявка на наличные(00:06:22)
    Зарплата начисление(00:03:48)
    Заявка на кассовый расход- Налоги(00:07:19)
    Обмен с казначейскими системами(00:06:12)
    Принятое обязательство и План-график финансирования (00:07:46)
Учет кассовых операций
    ПКО (00:07:46)
    РКО (00:05:07)
    Отчет кассира(00:02:46)
    Внесение денежных средств (00:05:43)
    Отчеты по кассе (00:05:29)
    Отчеты по лицевому счету(00:08:47)
Учет материалов
    Покупка материалов(00:07:40)
    Поступление материалов прочее(00:01:39)
    Перемещение материалов(00:02:55)
    Списание материальных запасов(00:06:36)
    Отчеты по материальным запасам(00:03:58)
    Отчет Инвентаризация материалов   (00:06:34)
Учет основных средств
    Покупка основных средств(00:08:57)
    Принятие к учету основных средств(00:13:48)
    Начисление амортизации основных средств(00:02:31)
    Отчеты по основным средствам(00:07:47)
Учет услуг
    Услуги сторонних организаций(00:06:46)
    Акт сверки взаиморасчетов(00:05:06)
    Отчет расчеты с контрагентами(00:03:04)
    Счет(00:05:18)
    Счет-фактура на аванс (00:03:36)
    Акт об оказании услуг и счет фактура выданная(00:05:21)
    Формирование записей книги покупок(00:01:29)
    Книга покупок книга продаж (00:02:24)
Расчеты с подотчетными лицами
    Авансовый отчет и отчеты по подотчетным лицам (00:13:21)
Списание затрат
    Списание затрат по услугам (00:05:56)
Стандартные отчеты
    Стандартные отчеты(00:16:55)
Закрытие периодов и регламентированная отчетность
    Помощник закрытия периодов(00:09:00)
    Регламентированная отчетность(00:05:44)

---------- Post added at 00:02 ---------- Previous post was at 00:02 ----------

*1С:Документооборот 8*


*

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе 
**1С:Документооборот 8 (ред. 1.2) с примерами решений 
*
Данное пособие содержит комплект вопросов, используемый при  проведении автоматизированного сертификационного экзамена  1С:Профессионал. В дальнейшем возможно изменение формулировок вопросов  и ответов.
  Основная цель пособия – помочь читателю подготовиться к сдаче  сертификационного экзамена 1С:Профессионал по  программе1С:Документооборо  т 8.
  Издание будет полезно как пользователям, так и специалистам по  разработке, внедрению и поддержке прикладных решений на технологической  платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.
*Скачать*


*Возможности прикладного решения 1С: Документооборот 8* 

*Скачать*

*
Электронный курс* Возможности прикладного решения 1С:Документооборот 8 в pdf
Эффективное  управление документами современного предприятия или учреждения требует  правильно организованной системы документооборота с использованием  технологии docflow и ее поддержки с помощью информационной системы. С  помощью системы электронного документооборота можно решить такие задачи,  как автоматизация делопроизводства, ведение электронного архива,  контроль движения документов и выполнения поручений и многие другие.

Основная  задача данного курса познакомить с функциональными возможностями  системы 1С:Документооборот 8 для организации системы электронного  документооборота. 

Содержание:

Введение
Законодательные требования к документообороту и международные стандарты.
Постановка документооборота в компании
Установка и первоначальная настройка конфигурации
Файлы
Процессы контроля над документами и задачами в 1С:Документооборот 8
Регистрация входящих и исходящих документов
Работа с внутренними документами
Связи между документами
Настройка прав доступа к документам и файлам
Поддержка бумажного документооборота
Штрихкодирование документов и потоковое сканирование
Категоризация данных
Учет рабочего времени
Потоковое сканирование
Обмены данными в 1СДокументооборот 8
Электронная цифровая подпись
Управление договорами

*Описание конфигурации «Документооборот Проф 1.2» [ PDF, 2012]* 

*Скачать* 

 Формат: PDF (RAR)
Размер: 31,7 Мб
Язык: Русский

*Описание конфигурации «Документооборот Корп 1.2»* 
**
*[ PDF, 2012]* 
*Скачать*
 Формат: PDF (RAR)
Размер: 90,5 Мб
Язык: Русский

---------- Post added at 00:36 ---------- Previous post was at 00:02 ----------

*1С:Документооборот 8*


*

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе 
**1С:Документооборот 8 (ред. 1.2) с примерами решений 
*
Данное пособие содержит комплект вопросов, используемый при  проведении автоматизированного сертификационного экзамена  1С:Профессионал. В дальнейшем возможно изменение формулировок вопросов  и ответов.
  Основная цель пособия – помочь читателю подготовиться к сдаче  сертификационного экзамена 1С:Профессионал по  программе1С:Документооборо  т 8.
  Издание будет полезно как пользователям, так и специалистам по  разработке, внедрению и поддержке прикладных решений на технологической  платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.
*Скачать*


*Возможности прикладного решения 1С: Документооборот 8* 

*Скачать*

*
Электронный курс* Возможности прикладного решения 1С:Документооборот 8 в pdf
Эффективное  управление документами современного предприятия или учреждения требует  правильно организованной системы документооборота с использованием  технологии docflow и ее поддержки с помощью информационной системы. С  помощью системы электронного документооборота можно решить такие задачи,  как автоматизация делопроизводства, ведение электронного архива,  контроль движения документов и выполнения поручений и многие другие.

Основная  задача данного курса познакомить с функциональными возможностями  системы 1С:Документооборот 8 для организации системы электронного  документооборота. 

Содержание:

Введение
Законодательные требования к документообороту и международные стандарты.
Постановка документооборота в компании
Установка и первоначальная настройка конфигурации
Файлы
Процессы контроля над документами и задачами в 1С:Документооборот 8
Регистрация входящих и исходящих документов
Работа с внутренними документами
Связи между документами
Настройка прав доступа к документам и файлам
Поддержка бумажного документооборота
Штрихкодирование документов и потоковое сканирование
Категоризация данных
Учет рабочего времени
Потоковое сканирование
Обмены данными в 1СДокументооборот 8
Электронная цифровая подпись
Управление договорами

*Описание конфигурации «Документооборот Проф 1.2» [ PDF, 2012]* 

*Скачать* 

 Формат: PDF (RAR)
Размер: 31,7 Мб
Язык: Русский

*Описание конфигурации «Документооборот Корп 1.2»* 
**
*[ PDF, 2012]* 
*Скачать*
 Формат: PDF (RAR)
Размер: 90,5 Мб
Язык: Русский

---------- Post added at 00:36 ---------- Previous post was at 00:36 ----------

*Видеокурс по 1С Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения [2013, mp4] + практикум курса для закрепления  материала* 

**

*Скачать*

Автор: Компания Мой учет
Продолжительность: 4ч.22 мин.
Качество: хорошее
Формат: mp4 (rar)
Язык: Русский

Описание: Курс содержит следующие разделы:
Начальное заполнение информационной базы
    Запуск программы (00:02:35)
    Настройка программы (00:03:33)
    Сведения об учреждении(00:05:11)
    Параметры учета   (00:10:26)
   Удаление помеченных объектов(00:01:10)
   Справочник подразделения(00:03:30)
   Справочник должности   (00:03:57)
   Производственный календарь(00:04:50)
    Графики работы(00:11:09)
Начисления и удержания
    Начисления и удержания(00:03:12)
    Основные начисления - Надбавка за вредные условия(00:10:43)
    Основные начисления - Надбавка за выслугу лет(00:04:27)
    Разовые начисления - Разовая премия(00:02:53)
    Разовые начисления - Материальная помощь(00:01:31)
    Удержания – Профвзносы(00:02:03)
    Настройка среднего заработка(00:02:06)
Кадровый учет
    Штатное расписание(00:04:54)
    Отчеты по штатному расписанию(00:03:21)
     Справочник Сотрудники(00:17:45)
     Работа со справочником Сотрудники(00:06:23)
    Справочник Физические лица(00:15:06)
     Стаж для оплаты больничного и надбавки за выслугу лет(00:02:11)
     Применение вычетов(00:03:33)
     Ответственные лица(00:02:12)
     Прием на работу   (00:03:46)
     График отпусков   (00:02:21)
     Отпуска(00:03:52)
     Кадровое перемещение(00:05:21)
     Увольнение(00:03:37)
     Командировка(00:03:17)
    Отчеты по кадровым данным   (00:08:20)
Настройка КПС и статьи финансирования
    Настройка КПС и статьи финансирования(00:04:22)
Расчет зарплаты
    Ввод постоянного начисления(00:01:54)
    Ввод постоянного удержания   (00:01:53)
    Договор ГПХ(00:02:43)
    Исполнительный лист(00:04:36)
    Плановый аванс(00:00:46)
    Регистрация разовых начислений(00:04:13)
    Регистрация разовых удержаний(00:02:31)
    Оплата работы в праздничные и выходные дни(00:03:01)
    Оплата сверхурочных часов(00:02:09)
    Документ Премии(00:03:35)
    Оплата больничного листа(00:06:11)
    Невыходы(00:02:08)
    Начисление зарплаты(00:08:43)
    Начисление отпуска(00:07:00)
    Выплата зарплаты(00:08:06)
    Выплата депонентов(00:01:25)
    Отчеты по зарплате(00:07:48)
Начисление налогов
    Начисление налогов(00:01:29)
    Расчеты по страховым взносам(00:05:01)
    Отчет Анализ начисленных налогов и взносов(00:02:54)
Отражение зарплаты в бухучете
    Отражение зарплаты в бухучете(00:02:27)
    Отчеты по бухучету(00:02:40)
Пособия за счет ФСС и расчет при увольнении
    Единовременные пособия за счет ФСС(00:02:00)
    Расчет при увольнении   (00:03:21)
    Отпуск по уходу за ребенком   (00:05:41)
Формирование  Регламентированной отчетности
    Формирование  Регламентированной отчетности(00:04:13)

----------

AlexanderTiger (24.02.2014), DEE_NSO (16.10.2014), fedor_dostoevs (04.10.2014), lklklk (09.04.2014)

----------


## dabro5

*Видеокурс по 1С Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения [2013, mp4] + практикум курса для закрепления  материала* 

**

*Скачать*

Автор: Компания Мой учет
Продолжительность: 4ч.22 мин.
Качество: хорошее
Формат: mp4 (rar)
Язык: Русский

Описание: Курс содержит следующие разделы:
Начальное заполнение информационной базы
    Запуск программы (00:02:35)
    Настройка программы (00:03:33)
    Сведения об учреждении(00:05:11)
    Параметры учета   (00:10:26)
   Удаление помеченных объектов(00:01:10)
   Справочник подразделения(00:03:30)
   Справочник должности   (00:03:57)
   Производственный календарь(00:04:50)
    Графики работы(00:11:09)
Начисления и удержания
    Начисления и удержания(00:03:12)
    Основные начисления - Надбавка за вредные условия(00:10:43)
    Основные начисления - Надбавка за выслугу лет(00:04:27)
    Разовые начисления - Разовая премия(00:02:53)
    Разовые начисления - Материальная помощь(00:01:31)
    Удержания – Профвзносы(00:02:03)
    Настройка среднего заработка(00:02:06)
Кадровый учет
    Штатное расписание(00:04:54)
    Отчеты по штатному расписанию(00:03:21)
     Справочник Сотрудники(00:17:45)
     Работа со справочником Сотрудники(00:06:23)
    Справочник Физические лица(00:15:06)
     Стаж для оплаты больничного и надбавки за выслугу лет(00:02:11)
     Применение вычетов(00:03:33)
     Ответственные лица(00:02:12)
     Прием на работу   (00:03:46)
     График отпусков   (00:02:21)
     Отпуска(00:03:52)
     Кадровое перемещение(00:05:21)
     Увольнение(00:03:37)
     Командировка(00:03:17)
    Отчеты по кадровым данным   (00:08:20)
Настройка КПС и статьи финансирования
    Настройка КПС и статьи финансирования(00:04:22)
Расчет зарплаты
    Ввод постоянного начисления(00:01:54)
    Ввод постоянного удержания   (00:01:53)
    Договор ГПХ(00:02:43)
    Исполнительный лист(00:04:36)
    Плановый аванс(00:00:46)
    Регистрация разовых начислений(00:04:13)
    Регистрация разовых удержаний(00:02:31)
    Оплата работы в праздничные и выходные дни(00:03:01)
    Оплата сверхурочных часов(00:02:09)
    Документ Премии(00:03:35)
    Оплата больничного листа(00:06:11)
    Невыходы(00:02:08)
    Начисление зарплаты(00:08:43)
    Начисление отпуска(00:07:00)
    Выплата зарплаты(00:08:06)
    Выплата депонентов(00:01:25)
    Отчеты по зарплате(00:07:48)
Начисление налогов
    Начисление налогов(00:01:29)
    Расчеты по страховым взносам(00:05:01)
    Отчет Анализ начисленных налогов и взносов(00:02:54)
Отражение зарплаты в бухучете
    Отражение зарплаты в бухучете(00:02:27)
    Отчеты по бухучету(00:02:40)
Пособия за счет ФСС и расчет при увольнении
    Единовременные пособия за счет ФСС(00:02:00)
    Расчет при увольнении   (00:03:21)
    Отпуск по уходу за ребенком   (00:05:41)
Формирование  Регламентированной отчетности
    Формирование  Регламентированной отчетности(00:04:13)

---------- Post added at 07:05 ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 ----------

*Видеокурсы А.Кузнецова*


*Разработка управляемого интерфейса в 1С 8.2* 

8-часовой (5 дней) насыщенный видеокурс от Артёма Кузнецова. Скажем так, для новичков в 1С 8.2 данный курс будет особенно полезен. Для кого-то данный курс будет повторением и закреплением пройденного.
Формат видео: 1280х720
В каждом архиве так же презентация данного дня и выгрузка ИБ
*Часть 1.* *Скачать*
• Основные сведения по архитектуре
 • Типы клиентов
 • Клиент-серверное взаимодействие
 • Переход на платформу 8.2
• Сценарии применения управляемого интерфейса
• Основные компоненты управляемого интерфейса
 • Командный интерфейс
 • Управляемые формы
 • Автоматически создаваемые управляемые формы
• Создание командного интерфейса
• Простые примеры управляемых форм
 • Создание управляемой формы
 • Реквизиты управляемой формы
 • Расположение элементов управляемой формы
 • Команды управляемой формы
*Часть 2.* *Скачать*
• Взаимодействие с управляемыми формами
 • Структура данных формы
 • Контекст исполнения
 • Обращение к данным информационной базы
• Навигационные ссылки и временное хранилище
 • Временное хранилище и работа с файлами
 • Использование навигационных ссылок для вывода картинок
• Использование динамических списков
 • Назначение динамических списков
 • Создание динамических списков
 • Создание динамических списков с произвольным запросом
• Использование функциональных опций
 • Создание функциональных опций
 • Применение функциональных опций для командного интерфейса
 • Применение функциональных опций для управляемых форм
*Часть 3.* *Скачать*
• Повторение пройденного
 • Изменение командного интерфейса
 • Создание форм объектов
 • Динамические списки и создание форм списков
 • Использование функциональных опций
 • Использование навигационных ссылок на примере вывода картинок
• Создание и использование команд
 • Системные команды, общие команды и команды объектов
 • Навигационные команды и команды-действия
 • Параметризуемые команды
 • Программирование обработчиков команд
• Развертывание веб-клиента
*Часть 4.* *Скачать*
• Взаимодействие системы с пользователем
 • Навигационные возможности
 • Сообщения пользователю
• Разработка и настройка отчетов
• Механизмы сохранения настроек
*Часть 5.* *Скачать*
• Работа с хранилищами
 • Хранилище настроек данных форм
 • Хранилище общих настроек
 • Работа с файлами
• Дополнительные настройки объектов
 • Параметры стандартных реквизитов
 • Характеристики
 • Модуль менеджера
• Взаимодействие объектов и управляемых форм
• Программное добавление реквизитов, элементов и команд


*
Видеокурс 
Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С 8.2*

 Глубокий видеокурс, посвященный разработке и оптимизации запросов в 1С 8.2, длительностью около 8 часов, разбитый на 5 частей от Артёма Кузнецова.
Курс состоит из 5 частей.
Качество картинки: 1280х720, звук 44кГц
Формат видео: mp4


*Часть 1. Основные конструкции языка запросов и их назначение* *Скачать*
• Назначение языка запросов
• Структура запроса
• Основные секции запроса и их назначение
• Группировка результатов запроса
• Фильтрация результатов запроса
• Объединения и соединения
• Использование вложенных запросов
• Пакетные запросы
• Операторы и функции в запросах
• Обработка результатов запроса
*Часть 2. Виды таблиц и их применение* *Скачать*
• Виды таблиц в запросах 1С
• Реальные основные
• Реальные дополнительные
• Виртуальные
• Временные
• Применение виртуальных таблиц
• Регистры сведений
• Регистры накопления
• Параметры виртуальных таблиц и фильтрация данных
• Примеры запросов:
• Получение и вывод разнородных данных в одном запросе
• Варианты решения
• Использование пакетных запросов и менеджера временных таблиц
*Часть 3. Примеры решений задач* *Скачать*
• Разделение данных по полям результата (Построение плоской таблицы для
упрощения вывода, использование группировки?)
• Использование соединений для получения актуальных периодических данных
• Применение пакетных запросов
• Использование ТЗ в качестве источника данных
• Кэширование данных для оптимизации работы формы списка
• Использование результата запроса
• Использование менеджера временных таблиц
*Часть 4. Поиск и решение проблем с производительностью. Основные приемы* *Скачать*
• Пример неоптимального решения задачи
• Способы и инструменты оценки производительности
• Влияние механизмов кэширования платформы на производительность запросов
• Применение индексирования для повышения производительности
• Проблемы производительности при получении данных с использованием
объектной модели, в случае использования обращения к данным через точку
• Явные и неявные запросы к базе данных
• Проблемы производительности при обращении к данным через точку в запросе
• Использование пакетных запросов для оптимизации производительности
• Применение индексирования временных таблиц
*Часть 5. Средства построения отчетов и отображения данных* *Скачать*
• Построитель отчетов
• Расширение языка запросов для построителя
• Система компоновки данных (СКД)
• Простой отчет в СКД
• Использование параметров
• Использование соединений
• Вычисляемые поля
• Ресурсы
• Настройки
• Характеристики
• Расширение языка запросов для компоновки
• Новое применение СКД в платформе 1С: Предприятие 8.2
• Варианты отчетов
• Динамические списки

----------

AlexanderTiger (24.02.2014), ivolga8 (06.02.2015), lklklk (09.04.2014)

----------


## dabro5

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0 Видеокурс*

* 01.  Учет основных средств (Скачать курс целиком)*
  В этом видеокурсе вы узнаете:
1. Как отразить поступление оборудования и/или объекта строительства.
2. Как принять к учету основное средство.
3. Способы начисления амортизации, изменение параметров начисления амортизации.
4. Какие отчеты и печатные формы можно сформировать в программе.
5. Как провести инвентаризацию основных средств, учесть транспортные средства и земельные участки.

* 02.  Учет нематериальных активов (Скачать курс целиком)* 
  В этом видеокурсе вы узнаете:
 1. Как отразить поступление нематериального актива.
 2. Как принять к учету нематериальный актив.
 3. Способы начисления амортизации, изменение параметров начисления амортизации.
 4. Как передать другой организации или списать НМА.

* 03.  Учет спецодежды, спецоснастки, инвентаря (Скачать курс целиком)* 
  В этом видеокурсе вы узнаете:
 1. Как передать материалы в эксплуатацию.
 2. Способы погашения стоимости.
 3. Как отразить списание или возврат материалов из эксплуатации, провести инвентаризацию.

* 04.  Кадровый учет (Скачать курс целиком)* 
  В этом видеокурсе вы узнаете:
 1. Как работать со справочниками «физические лица» и «сотрудники».
 2. Как отразить: прием на работу, кадровое перемещение, увольнение.
 3. Какие отчеты и печатные формы можно сформировать в программе.

* 05. Расчет зарплаты (Скачать курс целиком)* 
  В этом видеокурсе вы узнаете:
 1. Как настроить виды расчетов и начислить заработную плату.
 2. Как произвести выплату / депонирование зарплаты.
 3. Как начислить налоги, учесть процент ЕНВД деятельности.

* 06. Складской учет (Скачать курс целиком)* 
  В этом видеокурсе вы узнаете:
 1. Как произвести оприходование / списание товаров.
 2. Как произвести инвентаризацию товаров.
 3. Как произвести комплектацию/разукомплектацию.

---------- Post added at 22:53 ---------- Previous post was at 22:39 ----------

*Курс Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 в вопросах и ответах (2013)* 

*Скачать*

*Автор*: Елена Грянина 
*Год*: 2013 г. 
*Формат*: PDF, HTML, SWF 
*Продолжительность*: 60 мин. 
Размер: 95,2 Mb 

*Описание*: 
Глава 0. Вопросы по кадровому учету 
Глава 1. Общие вопросы 
Глава 2. Прием, перевод, увольнение сотрудников 
Глава 3. Отпуска, командировки, прочие неявки

---------- Post added at 23:11 ---------- Previous post was at 22:53 ----------

*Видеокурс основные механизмы платформы 1С 8.3 от проекта Spec8.ru:*

*Скачать*

 *Оперативный учет*

*Будет построена достаточно сложная конфигурация:*


Заказы, статусыЗакупки, продажи, контрольРасчет себестоимости, регламентные процедуры *Бизнес-процессы и задачи*

*Создаем линейные и циклические бизнес-процессы на примере:*


Бизнес-процесс «Прием сотрудника на работу»Бизнес-процесс «Продажа» *Расчет заработной платы*

*Добавляем расчет заработной платы:*


Расчет оклада с учетом отработанного времениСоздается график работыФиксируются невыходы, прогулыРассчитывается премия по базе (можно задавать разные базовые виды расчета, разные проценты для премии)Выплата заработной платы

 *Бухгалтерский учет*

*Добавим механизмы бухгалтерского учета:*


Проводки у оперативных докуметов — реализация, поступление, документы расчетовДокумент «Бухгалтерская операция»Управленческий балансОперация закрытия месяца *Отчеты и СКД*

*Наиболее интересные для предприятия отчеты:*


Остатки товаровДанные о продаже и выручке,Себестоимость, прибыль (в табличном виде и в виде диаграммы)Данные по взаиморасчетам с нашими клиентамиВаловая прибыль в виде диаграммыОтчет «Эффективность работы менеджеров» — сколько заказов ввел менеджер, прибыль, полученная сотрудникомABC-классификация / сегментация клиентовБухгалтерский балансОтчет по начислениям сотрудниковОтработанное время (диаграмма Гантта)


*Видеокурс Основы программирования в 8.3 от проекта work-1c.ru* 

*Скачать*

 		Введение 		Справочники 		Создание управляемых форм 		Переменные 		Числа 		Процедуры 		Строки и даты 		Условный оператор 		Оператор Цикла 		Соответствие 		Структура     Массив     Список Значений

----------

AlexanderTiger (27.02.2014), IrinaKostroma (02.06.2014), ivolga8 (06.02.2015), lekhaplaton (09.03.2014), lklklk (09.04.2014), Olcha_cha (27.02.2014), sean69 (07.03.2014), Ольга1304 (25.02.2014)

----------


## Bibigon228

Я уже много лет изучаю разные языки программирования.Многие языки были для меня реально непонятны.Вот хочу попробовать выучить язык 1с. Я уже нашол где можно зарегистрировать на ( users.v8.1c.ru ). Описание регистрации нашел на сайте : ( http://www.modber.ru ) Прошу объясните мне пожалуйста стоит ли изучать этот язык ? Кому не лень посмотрите этот сайт ( и новечьки и бывалые(знающие 1с). Спасибо зарание!!

----------


## newmetoda

выучить язык 1С  не сложно, сложнее практическое его применение. если есть желание можно посмотреть разные видео курсы. которых много в просторах интернета. потом можете пойти на разные курсы. Очень хорошие вводные видео курсы (максимум основных знаний за минимум времени) тут. Прежде чем потратить свое время ответьте честно себе на вопрос это вам нужно или нет. Просто сфера 1С очень динамичная, пока что то учишь на одном направлении, на других направлениях появляется что то новенькое и нужное. Хочу сказать тут как с классическими языками программирования не получиться изучил через годика три повторил и применил. Нужно постоянно держать знания в Актуальном состояние а этого можно достичь только работая в сфере 1С программирования.

----------


## dabro5

*Видеокурс Основы программирования в 8.3 от проекта work-1c.ru* 
*Скачать*

  Введение  Справочники  Создание управляемых форм  Переменные  Числа  Процедуры  Строки и даты  Условный оператор  Оператор Цикла  Соответствие  СтруктураМассивСписок Значений

*Разработка домашней бухгалтерии в 1С 8.3*
*Домашняя бухгалтерия Программист 1с Урок № 1*
*Домашняя бухгалтерия Программист 1с Урок № 2*
*Домашняя бухгалтерия Программист 1с Урок № 3*
*Домашняя бухгалтерия Программист 1с Урок № 4*

----------


## dabro5

> *Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0 Видеокурс*
> 
> * 01.  Учет основных средств (Скачать курс целиком)*
>   В этом видеокурсе вы узнаете:
> 1. Как отразить поступление оборудования и/или объекта строительства.
> 2. Как принять к учету основное средство.
> 3. Способы начисления амортизации, изменение параметров начисления амортизации.
> 4. Какие отчеты и печатные формы можно сформировать в программе.
> 5. Как провести инвентаризацию основных средств, учесть транспортные средства и земельные участки.
> ...


архив по основам программирования оказался битый, новая ссылка на скачивание полного архива:
*Основы программирования в 8.3*

----------


## dabro5

*Название:* Курс "Учет в 1С:Бухгалтерии 3.0 - Быстрый Старт" за 7 дней
*Автор:* Ф. Насипов, В. Гилев, Д. Тришина (озвучка)
*Сайт:* *************.рф
*Год:* 2014
*Формат:* avi
*Количество видео-уроков:* 101
*Длительность:* 14 часов 07 минут
*Размер:* 1.06 Gb
*Описание:* 

Все видеоуроки рассмотрены в кофигурации Бухгалтерия 3.0 на Платформе 8.3.

Глава 0. Основы бухгалтерского учета

    Счета учета: План счетов и бухгалтерский баланс
    Счета учета: классификация счетов учета
    Счета учета: Синтетические счета и субсчета
    Принцип двойной записи: структура счета
    Принцип двойной записи: 4 типа хозяйственных операций
    Решаем сквозную задачу: составляем проводки по хоз. операциям
    Решаем сквозную задачу: составляем ОСВ и Бухгалтерский баланс
    Регистры бухгалтерского учета


Глава 1. Знакомство с системой “1С:Предприятие 8”

    Установка программы и создание новой информационной базы
    Назначение каждой команды диалогового окна
    Обновление конфигурации без помощи специалистов
    Настройка интерфейса “под себя”
    Создание нового пользователя и установка персональных настроек
    Назначение и взаимодействие основных объектов конфигурации

Глава 2. Основные принципы работы в системе и настройки

    Общие сведения о регистрации хозяйственных операций
    О плане счетов для начинающих
    Построение системы учета на основе плана счетов
    Регистр сведений “Корреспонденции счетов”
    Настройка параметров учета – Налог на прибыль”
    Настройка параметров учета по НДС
    Настройка параметров учета по учету денежных средств
    Настройка параметров учета по расчетам с контрагентами
    Настройка параметров учета по учету ТМЦ
    Настройка параметров учета по учету заработной платы

Глава 3. Выполняем подготовку к ведению учета

    Сведения об организации
    Ввод структурных подразделений организации
    Склады организации – дополнительный аналитический разрез
    Настройка учетной политики организации. Закладка “Налог на прибыль”
    Учетная политика по учету НДС
    Учетная политика по учету ТМЦ

Глава 4. Знакомство с основными справочниками и ввод начальных остатков

    Настройка счетов учета номенклатуры
    Как ввести элементы в справочник “Номенклатура” + общие принципы работы со справочниками
    Как ввести элементы в справочник “Контрагенты” и на что следует обратить внимание
    Как определяются счета учета с контрагентами в документах
    Ввод начальных остатков по счетам учета и проверка правильности их ввода

Глава 5. Кассовые операции

    Установка лимита остатка кассы и проверка его соблюдения
    Приход денежных средств в кассу с расчетного счета организации
    Отражение предоплаты поставщику через кассу организации
    Знакомство с основными отчетами по кассовым операциям

Глава 6. Схема работы по учету банковских операций

    Платежного поручения на перечисление поставщику
    Платежное поручение в бюджет на примере НДС
    Настраиваем обмен с клиент-банком без помощи специалистов
    Наглядный обмен с клиент-банком: выгрузка и загрузка
    Работа в журнале “Банковские выписки”
    Поступление на р/счет на примере возврата от покупателя
    Способы создания документа Списание с расчетного счета

Глава 7. Отчет о движении денежных средств – составляющая часть годовой бухгалтерской отчетности

    Знакомимся с Отчетом о движении денежных средств
    Проверяем себя на наличие ошибок по учету денежных средств

Глава 8. Основные операции по учету ТМЦ

    Оформляем поступление товаров и материалов
    Отражение транспортных расходов по поставке ТМЦ
    Возврат товаров поставщику
    Перемещаем товары с одного склада на другой
    Инвентаризация и отражение в учете излишков и недостач
    Списываем материалы на коммерческие затраты
    Влияние операций на формирование финансового результата

Глава 9. Основные операции по учету торговли

    Установка оптовых и розничных цен
    Реализация товаров оптовому покупателю
    Как отразить возврат от покупателя
    Розничная реализация товаров
    Зачисление розничной выручки на расчетный счет
    Влияние операций на финансовый результат

Глава 10. Операции по учету услуг

    Как отразить поступление услуг
    Реализация услуг покупателю
    Как ускорить оформление реализации услуги нескольким контрагентам

Глава 11. Базовые операции по учету заработной платы

    Основные настройки по учету заработной платы
    Заполняем справочник “Физические лица”
    Прием на работу в справочнике “Сотрудники”
    Начисление заработную плату в конце каждого месяца
    Выплачиваем зарплату через кассу организации
    Выплачиваем зарплату через банк по зарплатному проекту
    Формируем аналитические отчеты по кадровому учету и зарплате. Учимся настраивать отчеты
    Формируем отчетность в налоговую, ФСС, ПФР

Глава 12. Схема учета по НДС

    Формируем Книгу продаж
    Отражаем НДС к вычету и формируем Книгу покупок
    Рассматриваем операции по учету НДС при получении предоплаты от покупателя
    Изучаем операции при получении Счет-фактуры на аванс от поставщика
    Операции, которые необходимо сделать перед формирование Декларации по НДС

Глава 13. Закрытие периода и формирование отчетности

    Выполняем проверку ведения учета
    Детальное знакомство с Помощником по закрытию месяца
    Формируем Бухгалтерскую отчетность и Декларацию по налогу на прибыль

Дополнительные материалы для программистов:

    Основные объекты Бухгалтерского учета
    (из курса «Программирование в 1С – за 21 день»)
    Пример адаптации «1С:Бухгалтерии 8»
    (из курса «1С:Программист – Быстрый Старт в профессию»)

Account3-FastStart-Chapter00.rar
Account3-FastStart-Chapter01.rar
Account3-FastStart-Chapter02-easy.rar
Account3-FastStart-Chapter03-close.rar
Account3-FastStart-Chapter04-back.rar
Account3-FastStart-Chapter05-march.rar
Account3-FastStart-Chapter06-any.rar
Account3-FastStart-Chapter07-front.rar
Account3-FastStart-Chapter08-else.rar
Account3-FastStart-Chapter09-docs.rar
Account3-FastStart-Chapter10-trade.rar
Account3-FastStart-Chapter11-report.rar
Account3-FastStart-Chapter12-balance.rar
Account3-FastStart-Chapter13-end.rar

1C-Programmer-21day-Accounting.rar
1CdevFastStart-Module5.rar

----------

fedor_dostoevs (04.10.2014), fin_ta (17.10.2014)

----------


## lklklk

Очень нужна книга Баева "Бухгалтерский учет расчетов по налогу на прибыль (ПБУ 18/02) в 1С:Бухгалтерии 8" именно 2 издание 2009 года, может есть у кого ссылка либо скан (только хорошего качества). Плохого качества есть скан, не могу некоторые страницы нормально прочитать.

----------


## Виктор Каренин

Тренинг "Мастер 1С" PRO - это подробнейший пошаговый видеокурс по созданию 1С конфигураций, который позволит Вам в кратчайшие сроки научиться создавать 1С конфигурации и стать 1С программистом, что дает Вам шанс получить высокооплачиваемую работу.
Его прохождение ДАСТ вам следующее:
- Знание языка 1С
- Знание объектов платформы 1С
- Умение проводить отладку конфигурации
- Базовые знания языка запросов 1С и Системы Компоновки Данных
- Умение создавать свои собственные сайты и настраивать синхронизацию между ними
http://goo.gl/CEWSfR
DVD003.jpg

----------


## sunnytravel

А где можно скачать инфу по начислению ЗП?

----------


## igrok1

Курсы по программированию 1С 8.2
До этого я выкладывал только бесплатные бонусы из данных курсов. Теперь вашему вниманию представляется полный комплект данных курсов.
Содержание: Базовый курс,  продвинутый курс плюс различные бонусы к курсам, мастер-группы и многое другое, что необходимо для обучения программированию в 1С 8.2

Качество: WebRip
Видео: 960x645 (1.49:1), 6.000 fps, TechSmith Screen Capture Codec ~144 kbps avg, 0.04 bit/pixel
Аудио: 48 kHz, MPEG Layer 3, 1 ch, ~128.00 kbps avg
Продолжительность: ~ 200:00:00
Перевод: Не требуется
Размер	21.30 GB

http://letitbit.net/download/00003.0...art01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/26302.2...art02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/49059.4...art03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/00698.0...art04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/59122.5...art05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/30720.3...art06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/66850.6...art07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/89295.8...art08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/21516.2...art09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/86937.8...art10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/90702.9...art11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/09850.0...art12.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/23862.2...art13.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/41720.4...art14.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/70195.7...art15.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/95397.9...art16.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/72109.7...art17.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/64229.6...art18.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/58681.5...art19.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/49962.4...art20.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/18999.1...art21.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/15069.1...art22.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/03635.0...art23.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/71925.7...art24.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/09956.0...art25.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/15996.1...art26.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/24008.2...art27.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/18920.1...art28.rar.html

Скачивайте не пожалеете, такого больше нигде не найдёте.
Будьте проффесионалами в своём деле!

----------


## IP0808

Через обменник такие объемы скачать просто не возможно, тем более через Letitbit.net. Может у вас есть возможность выложить курсы через Torrent

----------


## SkaBoy

> *Видеокурс по 1С Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения [2013, mp4] + практикум курса для закрепления  материала* 
> 
> **
> 
> *Скачать*
> 
> Автор: Компания Мой учет
> Продолжительность: 4ч.22 мин.
> Качество: хорошее
> ...


Вечер добрый
Есть у кого аналог такого курса но только по ЗУП 8 ?

----------


## at383

> Курсы по программированию 1С 8.2
> До этого я выкладывал только бесплатные бонусы из данных курсов. Теперь вашему вниманию представляется полный комплект данных курсов.
> Содержание: Базовый курс,  продвинутый курс плюс различные бонусы к курсам, мастер-группы и многое другое, что необходимо для обучения программированию в 1С 8.2
> 
> Скачивайте не пожалеете, такого больше нигде не найдёте.
> Будьте проффесионалами в своём деле!


Поверил, начал скачивать. Более 20 гиг. Пятнадцатая часть не найдена. Не знаю, как следующие части. И это при том, что летибит дает скачать раз в сутки.

Ну и кому такое нужно. И кто выкладывальщик после этого.

----------


## blaga

> *"Использование расчетных механизмов на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.2"
> 
> Интерактивный обучающий курс
> 
> Скачать одним файлом:
> 
> 
> 
> Скачать частями:
> ...


Ни одной рабочей ссылки.

----------


## mr.lefthander

> Ни одной рабочей ссылки.


28.01.2011 19:07 - дата поста. :)

----------


## blaga

Сейчас с конца смотрю ссылки :)

----------


## fedor_dostoevs

Начиная с 14 файла не работает ни одна ссылка.

----------


## Kamilla_2

Части не открываются

----------


## Лайм12

Добрый день!
Нужна методичка по работе в программе 1С 8.2 "Управление торговлей".

----------


## Marita

а чем этот не подходит, откиньте статьи финансирования, а остальное, все тоже что и в ЗУП2,5

----------


## Наташеньк

Скиньте кассовую дисциплину

----------


## v8edu.ru

*Бесплатная программа* для:
Изучение запросов 1С
Использование Системы компоновки данных
Изучение Бухгалтерии 3.0
Обучение 1С Зарплате 3.0
Практика работы в 1С Управление торговлей
Изучение новой программы 1С ERP УП 2.0
Практика учета производственных затрат в УПП
Обучение по 1С Бухгалтерии государственного учреждения 3.0

----------

Armatura (04.06.2016), lekhaplaton (19.05.2016)

----------


## RoMaShKa1486

Привет всем! необходимо повторить 1с предприятие по теме начисления з/п! в понедельник собеседование, а я в этой программе не работала... скачала демо версию программы, теперь не знаю с чего начать и чем закончить... может быть есть какие то самоучители? буду рада любой помощи!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> с чего начать и чем закончить...


Посмотрите это:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/52b9781...0%A3%D0%9F.doc

----------

lekhaplaton (19.05.2016), RoMaShKa1486 (25.03.2015)

----------


## RoMaShKa1486

работа именно в 1с предприятии... там схожий интерфейс?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> работа именно в 1с предприятии... там схожий интерфейс?


Это - краткая инструкция для работы с конфигурацией 1С Предприятие Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5
Если Будете работать в Зарплате и управлении персоналом 3.0 , тогда воспользуйтесь этим:
http://v8edu.ru/1s-zarplata-8

----------

RoMaShKa1486 (25.03.2015)

----------


## RoMaShKa1486

работать буду в 1с предприятие в восьмёрке. пыталась уже воспользоваться этим обучением, не понимаю где брать пин код...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> работать буду в 1с предприятие в восьмёрке.


Это понятно, следует помнить чт в настоящее время используется две основных программы ЗУП 2.5 и 3.0, интерфейс у них довольно значительно отличается.




> не понимаю где брать пин код


В какой момент вам нужен пин-код?
Бесплатная версия для обучения скачивается свободно

----------

RoMaShKa1486 (25.03.2015)

----------


## RoMaShKa1486

после того, как код приходит на почту следующим действием нужно ввести пин код. об этом и видео инструкции на их сайте говориться

---------- Post added at 09:37 ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 ----------

http://v8edu.ru/1s-bukhgalteriya-3-0 вот с этим хотела позаниматься...

----------


## alexandr_ll

Я так понимаю, что проблема возникает при попытке скачивания конфигурации с сайта 1С.
Так вы же пишете, что у вас уже есть демо...
Естественно, скачивать конфигурации с сайта 1с могут только имеющие лицензию и ИТС.
Поэтому нужные конфигурации можно найти на нашем форуме.
Сама же обучалка (конечно не в расширенном режиме) скачивается свободно

----------

RoMaShKa1486 (26.03.2015)

----------


## v8edu

> после того, как код приходит на почту следующим действием нужно ввести пин код. об этом и видео инструкции на их сайте говориться
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:37 ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 ----------
> 
> http://v8edu.ru/1s-bukhgalteriya-3-0 вот с этим хотела позаниматься...


Можно и без пин кода зарегистрироваться и обучаться в режиме тренажера. Пин код нужен для получения полнофункциональной версии (с инструкциями и т.д.). Вот описание: http://v8edu.ru/1s-zarplata-8#metod

----------

RoMaShKa1486 (26.03.2015)

----------


## RoMaShKa1486

Большое спасибо! Начала обучение и застряла на вопросе... подсказки, я так понимаю, только при покупке пин кода? его нужно покупать один раз или для каждого продукта отдельно?

----------


## v8edu

> Большое спасибо! Начала обучение и застряла на вопросе... подсказки, я так понимаю, только при покупке пин кода? его нужно покупать один раз или для каждого продукта отдельно?


Краткие комментарии выводятся после проверки не верного решения для каждого параметра и без пин-кода.
Расширенная методическая поддержка: рекомендации, статьи и иллюстрированные инструкции по каждому вопросу - только по пин-коду. Пин-код с копеечной стоимостью и приобретается для каждого продукта (пользователя).

На днях выпустим корпоративный сервер интерактивного обучения.

----------

RoMaShKa1486 (08.04.2015)

----------


## RoMaShKa1486

1350р за пин код... я где то не там смотрю?

----------


## v8edu

> 1350р за пин код... я где то не там смотрю?



смотрите там... цена пин-кода 1350 руб, однако пин-код нужен для получения доступа к расширенной методической поддержке. Программа работает и без пин-кода.

----------


## Ukei

- Так. господа! Закончили рекламировать сторонний ресурс. Дабы не пришлось расчехлять плюсомет. ;)

----------


## v8edu

> - Так. господа! Закончили рекламировать сторонний ресурс. Дабы не пришлось расчехлять плюсомет. ;)


Человек спрашивает, мы отвечаем. Предлагаете молчать в ответ на вопрос?

----------

RoMaShKa1486 (10.04.2015)

----------


## VictN

*[Alek-nn]*
Здравствуйте! А не могли бы выложить:
*Материалы по ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКОЙ ПЛАТФОРМЕ 1C 8.x
Материалы для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия"
Материалы для конфигурации "Управление торговлей"
Материалы для конфигурации "Зарплата и управление персоналом"
Материалы для конфигурации "Деньги"
Материалы для конфигурации "Конвертация данных"
*
 на другой файлообменник, например LetItBit, я там, к примеру, постоянно покупаю 
премиум доступ и никаких проблем нет. С юнибайтом деньги провалились в яму и ни ответа от них ни привета нет. 
А качать по бесплатному слишком долго и не надёжно.

----------


## VictN

> *[Alek-nn]*
> Здравствуйте! А не могли бы выложить:
> *Материалы по ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКОЙ ПЛАТФОРМЕ 1C 8.x
> Материалы для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия"
> Материалы для конфигурации "Управление торговлей"
> Материалы для конфигурации "Зарплата и управление персоналом"
> Материалы для конфигурации "Деньги"
> Материалы для конфигурации "Конвертация данных"
> *
> ...


Юнибайт ответил, файлы скачал

----------


## Владислав80

Ищу курс по мобильным приложениям, от команды Гилева и Насипова. Кто может поделится?

----------


## Cypher

*Бюджетирование на базе 1С:УПП*

*Содержание*:

* Концепция бюджетной подсистемы
* Интерфейс бюджетной подсистемы
* Структура бюджетной транзакции
* Структура статьи оборотов по бюджету
* Закрытие периода. Введение
* Закрытие периода. Фиксация бюджетов
* Создание источника данных для распределенных ОПЗ
* Сравнительный анализ остаточных бюджетов 

*Источник*: GROOFFE.com
*Длительность*: ~2ч.
*Формат*: avi (1280*720)
*Размер*: 130Mb
*Описание*: бесплатные материалы по бюджетированию в УПП

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

Primus_vlg (03.07.2015)

----------


## dabro5

*Скрытый текст*01. Введение. Что мы будем решать в задаче.mp4
02. Описание производственного процесса задачи.flv
03. Определение структуры производственного предприятия.mp4
04. Создание номенклатуры для сквозного примера производства.mp4
05. Схема объектов для описания производственного процесса.flv
06. Создание ресурсной спецификации.mp4
07.  Концепция производственного планирования.mp4
08.  Объекты ERP для производственного планирования.mp4
09.  Ввод заказов на производство.mp4
10.  Функционал Главного диспетчера.mp4
11.  Функционал Локального диспетчера.mp4
12.  Формирование производственных бригад.mp4
13.  Выработка сотрудников.mp4
14.  Закупка материалов.mp4
15.  Расчет и анализ себестоимости.mp4
16.  Отражение затрат по заработной плате.mp4
17.  Отражение общепроизводственных расходов.mp4
18.  Методика ББВ.mp4
19.  Отражение НСИ для ББВ.mp4
20.  Методика ББВ в спецификациях.mp4
21. Использование ББВ.mp4
22. Заключение.mp4

----------


## Pushast

Концепция прикладного решения «1С:ERP Управление предприятием» 4601546124715

есть у кого?

----------


## na1k

добрый день! к сожалению, не работают ссылки, могли бы перезалить данный курс.

----------


## z8491

Ребята ищу курсы по УПП из серии Умное предприятие

----------


## WDScaramush

Ищу 1С:Бух8. Практическое освоение бухучета с самого начала редакция 3.0 (предыдущие к сожалению устарели)

----------


## Доц

Доброго времени суток! Пытаюсь найти книги или методички по 1С:Общепит.
Может у кого-то есть ссылки? Помогите!

----------


## podkova

> Доброго времени суток! Пытаюсь найти книги или методички по 1С:Общепит.
> Может у кого-то есть ссылки? Помогите!


есть только офиц документация, но она есть и в сети....

----------


## has1

:cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool:

----------


## jobkostya1c8

Аналогично ищу ту же методичку "Практическое освоение бухучета с самого начала редакция 3.0" для подготовки на преподавателя ЦСО, т.к. сам самые основы для вопросов билетов.
 Нашел только от 2009 года.

----------


## jobkostya1c8

Аналогично ищу ту же методичку "Практическое освоение бухучета с самого начала редакция 3.0" для подготовки на преподавателя ЦСО, т.к. сам самые основы для вопросов билетов.
 Нашел только от 2009 года.

----------


## Wlaks

Здравствуйте! Ищу методички: 1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты, Использование запросов в системе 1С8.3, Решение оперативных задач 1С 8.3

----------


## Wlaks

Здравствуйте! Ищу методички: 1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты, Использование запросов в системе 1С8.3, Решение оперативных задач 1С 8.3 e-mail wlaks@mail.ru Заранее благодарен

----------


## nmasterdrova

Доброго времени,  ссылки битые

----------

